# Latest in 3D Printing Thread



## ScienceRocks

*Airbus Explores Building Planes With Giant 3D Printers *

Airbus Explores Building Planes*With Giant 3D Printers*- Updated With Video - Forbes



> The concept plane by Airbus to be made circa 2050 with a 3D printer
> 
> [Updated with video, below] We already know that 3D-printing has revolutionized the way we can make everyday objects from Lego pieces, to guitars, and from car bodies to artificial livers. But the scale of this change could be much, much bigger if the &#8220;printers&#8221; themselves scale up enough to incorporate structures as large as airplanes.
> 
> Bastian Schaefer, a cabin engineer with Airbus, has been working for the last two years on a concept cabin that envisions what the future of flight would look like from the passenger&#8217;s perspective. From that came a radical concept: build the aircraft itself from the ground up with a 3D printer that&#8217;s very large in deed, ie. as big as an aircraft hangar. That probably sounds like a long shot, since the biggest 3D printers today are about the size of a dining table. But the Airbus design comes with a roadmap, from 3D-printing small components now, through to the plane as a whole around 2050.
> 
> Why use 3D printing at all? Airbus parent EADS has been looking into using the process, known as additive layer manufacturing, for making aircraft for some time because it&#8217;s potentially cheaper, and can result in components that are 65% ligher than with traditional manufacturing methods. Airbus&#8217; concept plane is also so dizzyingly complicated that it requires radical manufacturing methods: from the curved fuselage to the bionic structure, to the transparent skin that gives passengers a panoramic view of the sky and clouds around them.
> 
> &#8220;It would have to be about 80 by 80 meters,&#8221; said Schaefer of the eventual, yet-to-be-created 3D printer. &#8220;This could be feasible.&#8221;
> 
> 3D printing technology has been around for a while and there are plenty of innovators pushing it in extraordinary ways. Some of the biggest structures have come from Enrico Dini, the man behind British company Monolite UK, who has worked for years using 3D printing technology to mould sand and an inorganic binder into large, house-like structures.  Dini has claimed that his 3D printer, known as the D-Shape, is the largest in the world.
> 
> Among the biggest challenges in scaling up 3D printing are money and regulation. Dini struggled to finance his large-scale printing projects because of the global financial crisis; his story is told in the forthcoming documentary &#8220;The Man Who Prints Houses.&#8221;
> 
> Airbus meanwhile needs its designs to pass through stringent aircraft regulations before it can use the process to make plane components. One reason to start small: by the end of this year Airbus will have updated certain cabin brackets for the A380, making its super jumbo the company&#8217;s first commercial plane to use 3D-printed components. New models of Airbus&#8217; Eurofighter Typhoon, a military jet, already contain non-structural parts of its air-conditioning unit that have been 3D printed, Schaefer said.



It wouldn't fucking surprise me by 2050 we're building our homes and cities this way.


----------



## Mad Scientist

An 80mX80m printer implies that they will be making giant, one piece structures.

An aircraft takes off, gets pressurized then de-pressurized and lands. It does that for many thousands of "cycles" over the years and develops cracks *everywhere*.

How can a giant, one piece structure like that get repaired? If at all?


----------



## flacaltenn

Mad Scientist said:


> An 80mX80m printer implies that they will be making giant, one piece structures.
> 
> An aircraft takes off, gets pressurized then de-pressurized and lands. It does that for many thousands of "cycles" over the years and develops cracks *everywhere*.
> 
> How can a giant, one piece structure like that get repaired? If at all?



Actually not.. It's amazing stuff. I've seen handtools roll out of a 3D printer with rotating bearings, swivels and all kinds of movable parts!!! ALMOST like an assembly of many pieces in one pass. 

We can bitch about cheap labor and losing our manufacturing base. But we've got one more opportunity to take the lead in what manufacturing NEEDS to look like in the 21st Century.. This Boeing research is REAL CLOSE to making cheap labor irrelevent.


----------



## flacaltenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwSxUzrOzSE]3D Printing / 3D Printer Demo - YouTube[/ame]






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHnMj6dxj4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHnMj6dxj4[/ame]


----------



## ScienceRocks

> Since just a few employees run dozens of printers &#8212; vs. several hundred or thousands of workers in traditional factories &#8212; some experts say the technology can neutralize the low-cost labor advantage that countries such as China and India enjoy over the U.S. That, along with 3-D printing's ability to accommodate quick product launches, is expected to accelerate a nascent "reshoring" trend that has seen a growing number of manufacturers bring some production back to the U.S.
> 
> "It becomes very cost competitive with anything you can get from China," says Scott Paul, executive director of the Alliance for American Manufacturing.





> At its factory here, ExOne makes 3-D printers for manufacturers but also uses the machines to turn out parts on a contract basis. On a recent weekday, a torque converter for a car transmission and a corporate trophy were being made side by side in one printer. Another was making fingers for a prosthetic hand. A third was printing 12 stove burners as part of an order of 500.
> 
> To make the gas burners, which look like sewing thimbles, a computer-aided design, sliced into multiple cross-sections, is entered into a computer, telling the printer precisely how to shape the burner. A roller puts down a layer of gray metal powder. A cartridge then glides across the surface like a quiet dot matrix print head, depositing a chemical to bind together certain particles and form 12 images of three concentric circles. It looks like a rough sketch of a gas burner, but it's actually a 1/4000-inch layer of it. The completed layer drops down and a new gray sheet of powder is smeared across. After a box is filled up and its contents heated, a worker removes the block of powder and clears away the excess to reveal the burners.
> 
> Other 3-D printers follow different processes. Many plastic parts, for example, are shaped by squirting successive layers of melted plastic through a nozzle.
> 
> It takes 5½ hours to make the 152 layers that will constitute each of the 12 burners, about half the time it took two years ago with slower machines. This fall, ExOne will install new machines more than four times faster than current models.
> 
> "Every time we drive down our (unit costs), we add another potential market group," says ExOne President David Burns.
> 
> Making the burners the traditional way would have required the creation of a die, out of which metal parts are stamped. Dies, molds and other tools cost thousands of dollars and take weeks or months to forge, delaying product rollouts. They still make sense if manufacturers can spread that cost across many thousands of products &#8212; but not for a few hundred or even several thousand.
> 
> Another benefit is that the 3-D printer layers only as much metal powder as needed. Standard manufacturing cuts figures out of blocks of metal or other substances, often wasting as much as 90% of the raw material. Also, inventory costs are sharply reduced or eliminated, because a small number of parts can be made on the fly, circumventing traditional industrial machinery that must make many thousands of widgets to be cost-effective.
> 
> The gas burners are well suited for 3-D printing because they're complex. Each has dozens of tiny holes out of which flames shoot. The 3-D printer is uncannily precise, making the holes evenly spaced so all sides of a frying pan are heated equally, says ExOne CEO Kent Rockwell. Printers also make multisection pieces with odd twists and angles as easily as a simple square &#8212; the printer just follows the design. With conventional manufacturing, the gas burner's two parts would have to be made separately and welded, adding time, labor and occasional errors.





> For example, 3-D printers routinely make surgical tools, medical implants and orthodontic braces that are tailored to patients' unique bone or tooth structures.
> 
> But as production speeds and quality continue to improve, and printer and material prices fall, a growing universe of industrial parts is expected to be printed rather than bolted, bent or molded. Large sneaker manufacturers, for instance, are considering making latticework soles that use less material &#8212; so shoes are lighter, yet durable &#8212; that can be shaped only with 3-D printers, Wohlers says.
> 
> Christine Furstoss, who heads General Electric's manufacturing and materials technology group, says up to half of the parts in GE's energy turbines and aircraft engines could be 3-D printed in 10 years.
> 
> "It's difficult to name an industry that won't be impacted," Wohlers says.




3-D printing could remake U.S. manufacturing

Amazing. This tech one day could be nearly completely done by computers for nearly anything besides food(drink). This could even shake up economic theory in ways that one could only imagine.

With this you can make what you want, be it
guns
tools
doors
nobs
nails
screws
iphones-one day
computers
cars-one day
airplanes-one day
braces
engines


Nothing will be centralized with this.


----------



## flacaltenn

You got it.. That's the message we SHOULD BE HEARING.. This is but ONE of MANY areas that we should be targeting.. Some of the others are artificial intelligience, robotics, nanotech, biotech, materials, etc,,etc, etc.... 

I get really really mad every time I hear about "green jobs" or "shovel ready jobs".. We need STARTUPs in ALL these areas, and the American kids to fill the slots... 

Everyone is focused on cheap labor and how we can Punish China.. Shit -- even CHINA knows they better get on the train...


----------



## Mr. H.

But can they print a printer with a 3D printer?


----------



## flacaltenn

Probably not Mr. H. That's why we need robots and AI as well !!  As well as a workforce prepared to handle all this automation.. 

One thing this does is to allow niche companies to run CUSTOM products. Imagine taking delivery of your car with PERSONALLY CONTOURED bucket seats. (be a great incentive not to gain weight).. 

Slight tweaks on toys, tools and orthotic and prosthetic items.  Even chairs that fit the tall and the short.
It won't kill jobs -- it can INCREASE opportunity for creative goods and services..


----------



## ScienceRocks

Mr. H. said:


> But can they print a printer with a 3D printer?



Does a bear shit the woods?


*Build Your Own 3D Printer With A 3D Printer *


http://www.webpronews.com/build-your-own-3d-printer-with-a-3d-printer-2012-07


> I think we have established that 3D printers are awesome. From organs and houses to guns and drugs, 3D printers are the future. Of course, you now want a 3D printer of your very own, but you don&#8217;t know where to get one. If you have the cash and a free weekend, one group will show you how to build your own.
> 
> Starting on July 28, NextFab Studio will be hosting three weekend events in Philadelphia where people will be building their own MendelMax 1.5, the most advanced version of the RepRap 3D printer. How does that work? Well, the RepRap is a particularly awesome 3D printer because it&#8217;s made primarily out of plastic. That means that you can build a 3D printer with a 3D printer.
> 
> The weekend classes will cost you $2,000. That&#8217;s about the price of an assembled RepRap printer so you get the printer and the knowledge of how to make your own for such a low price. As an added bonus, they will even thrown in a free copy of MOI v2, 3D modeling software that will allow you to make your own models for printing.
> 
> So you&#8217;re already at the &#8220;Shut up and take my money&#8221; phase. What will you need to start building your new 3D printer? Surprisingly, not a lot.
> &#8226;A laptop + powercord (OS X 10.6+ and Ubuntu 11.04+ are recommended for robotics control and 3D printing. Windows should work but due to the variability in Windows systems you may have some hurdles to getting the proper software installed. You will need Python v2.7+, the Arduino environment, and a few other bits.)
> &#8226;Enthusiasm and a passion for learning and helping others learn.
> &#8226;Bring your friends! (3 Students MAX per kit): Bring a friend, a parent, your kids, anyone else you want to help you build your kit and learn all of its inner workings and how to fix it!
> 
> The deadline for session one has already passed, but you can still jump on the registration for the next two sessions. For the August 11 session, you will have to sign up by July 28. For the August 25 session, you will have to sign up by August 11. You can buy your ticket to the event over at EventBrite.
> 
> Considering that you will be the envy of all your friends with a 3D printer, the price definitely seems worth it. Since you can bring up to two friends along for the ride, splitting the cost for the kit will be pretty easy.


----------



## Politico

Mr. H. said:


> But can they print a printer with a 3D printer?



No they make complex stuff with the replicator.


----------



## ScienceRocks

When I said that this could charge our economic system, I wasn't kidding. 

*Let&#8217;s All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*

It's like the holy grail of TED talks!

By Kelly Faircloth 1:45pm




> Is there anything 3D printers won&#8217;t wholly revolutionize? There&#8217;s the gun trade and illicit narcotics market, there&#8217;s the fine art of burrito making, and now, Atlantic Cities reports, a USC professor is working on a means of using them to wholly disrupt the construction business. That&#8217;s right&#8211;he proposes that we jettison prefab construction for just straight 3D printing your next home.
> 
> These still highly theoretical houses would be constructed/printed in layers, based on a computer program, with features like plumbing built in. Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis estimates that a 25,000-square-foot home could be built in as little as 24 hours. (Well, it&#8217;s not like the robots are making a daily rate and therefore see any need to drag the process out.)
> 
> Here&#8217;s the TEDx talk where he works through all this:
> 
> &#8220;What we are hoping to generate,&#8221; he explains, &#8220;are dignified, at a fraction of the cost, at a fraction of the time, far more safely, and with architectural flexibility that would be unprecedented.&#8221; He argues that this is one of the most promising solutions for the world&#8217;s many slums built of makeshift materials in poor conditions.
> 
> If you look up &#8220;TED Talk&#8221; in Wikipedia, pretty sure this is tossed out as a theoretical example.
> 
> That sounds great, but it&#8217;s also way more likely anyone commercializing this technology would make it into something a lot like a 21st century Levittown for the globe&#8217;s rising middle class. Sure, they&#8217;ll be snazzy and whimsically shaped, but they&#8217;ll be churned out quickly on vast tracts of land&#8211;typically called sprawl.
> 
> You know where this would be incredibly helpful, though? Colonizing Mars. Quick, someone get Elon Musk on the phone.



Let&#8217;s All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong? | Betabeat








*Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer*
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/08/build-a-custom.php



> 3D printing seems to be everywhere these days, but usually it's just for making small machines or mechanical parts. Now a professor from the University of Southern California says that we need to think bigger, and has developed a system to print entire buildings in less than a single day.
> 
> Contour Crafting uses what is essentially a giant 3D printer that hangs over the space the home will occupy, building up the walls using layers of concrete. The machine can add plumbing and electrical wiring as it goes, leaving a completed shell needing just windows and doors to complete. There are even ways to robotically paint the walls and add tiling to floors and walls.
> 
> Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis say that Contour Crafting will allow for low cost housing that's cheap and fast to build, with far lower labor costs, and with less chance of construction workers being injured in the process. He sees it being especially valuable for eliminating slums in developing countries and for areas ravaged by earthquakes or other natural disasters, but says the process can be adapted for more luxurious homes and even large buildings.
> 
> Because the design is determined by a computer program, custom architectural features can be added or changed with a few clicks of a mouse, so you don't end up with a house identical to all your neighbors.


----------



## whitehall

Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.


----------



## ScienceRocks

whitehall said:


> Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.



It is a proven fact that such can be constructed at the 12x12 inch level...This would be just scaling it up a few hundred or thousand times.


----------



## flacaltenn

All it is --- is a giant computerized machine shop.. Not even a stretch to scale it up -- except for the materials issues. Wiring in such a regime could be done more like it is on Printed circuit board with copper (or other conductor) etched and insulated on a proper substrate. Most plumbing is now plastic. Not to hard to imagine integral plumbing in a plastic shell. 

I find this far less a stretch than powering our grid from wind or burning food corn for fuel..


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printed meat: would you eat it?*
http://dvice.com/archives/2012/08/youll-probably.php



> We write about 3D printing a lot. A lot. One area that has always showed promise &#8212; but never commitment &#8212; is using 3D printers to crank out edible replacements. Today, that commitment's there.
> 
> Billionaire Peter Thiel, who along with Elon Musk and others founded PayPal, also founded the Thiel Foundation, which supports "innovative scientific research and new technologies that empower people to improve their lives." 3D-printed meat may not sound like it falls inside the scope of that mission, but, as you'll see, it does.
> 
> CNET's Declan McCullagh reports:
> 
> The recipient of the Thiel Foundation's [Breakout Labs] grant, a Columbia, Mo.-based startup named Modern Meadow, is pitching bioprinted meat as a more environmentally-friendly way to satisfy a natural human craving for animal protein. Co-founder Andras Forgacs has sharply criticized the overall cost of traditional livestock practices, saying "if you look at the resource intensity of everything that goes into a hamburger, it is an environmental train wreck."
> 
> 
> We're already working on 3D-print meat &#8212; sort of. Medical companies use industrial 3D printers to crank out tissue. Some of that tech is actually going into Modern Meadow, which is being supported by medical startups that are also getting money from the Thiel Foundation's tech-focused arm, Breakout Labs.
> 
> Forgacs's remark above shows the vision &#8212; to use 3D printing technology to disrupt complex supply chains that have a big impact on the environment &#8212; but right now he and Modern Meadow are tasked with creating an edible (and hopefully tasty) one-inch-long strip of synthetic meat. You can read a summary of the company's goals here.


http://www.reeis.usda.gov/web/crisprojectpages/0228895-engineered-comestible-meat.html

Now onto food! Holy shit. The Marxist have at least another 40 years at this rate then maybe everything will just print out to finally make it work. lol


----------



## Old Rocks

Ah well, those of us in the maintenance trades have nothing to fear from these sort of developments. Just another machine to repair when it is broke.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Food, homes and guts: the future of 3D printing


15:00 AEST Wed Aug 15 2012




> 3D printers are already being used to create art sculptures, replace appliance parts and fit dentures, but the new technology could soon have a far more profound impact on our lives.
> 
> Experts say that in the not-too-distant future we will be able to print out copies of almost everything around us: our phones, our food, our homes and even our body parts.
> 
> What is 3D printing?
> 
> For the uninitiated 3D printing, also known as additive manufacturing, involves using a computer-generated model to make three dimensional objects.
> 
> An owner of a 3D printer, which now cost as little as $900 in Australia, can download a design from the internet and print out an object in whichever shape they desire.
> 
> The vice president of leading 3D printer manufacturer 3D Systems Asia Pacific, Scott Marriott, said people are already downloading and printing their own replacement parts for household items such as fridges and washing machines.
> 
> "Items that are traditionally lost or broken can be downloaded and printed out without going into a store," he said.
> 
> The dental business is one industry adopting the new technology, using it to customise teeth and dentures to better suit a patient.
> 
> 
> 
> We spoke to a some of the people involved in Australia&#8217;s 3D printing industry and they gave us a few ideas of what could be printed out in the coming years:
> 
> Mobile phones
> 
> 
> A 3D-printed phone case. (objective3d.com.au)
> 
> Today people can use 3D printers to realise their own designs such as iPhone covers but it won&#8217;t be long before an entire phone will be printable, according to Chris Peters, the founder of website 3D Printers Australia.
> 
> "Technology is being developed that can print multiple materials in one print, such as a printed circuit board," he said.
> 
> "So at the end of the day you could print a finished mobile phone."
> 
> The same technology could be applied to build numerous other electronic devices, including MP3 Players, GPS systems, digital watches and cameras.
> 
> 
> 
> Food
> 
> 
> A 3D chocolate printer developed by the University of Exeter.
> Printers could one day sit alongside microwaves as an essential feature of any kitchen, with some firms already selling devices that can be used to ice cakes and make burritos.
> 
> Like an ink printer, the device uses cartridges which contain different ingredients that are then layered on top of each other and cooked to your liking.
> 
> Printing meals will reduce the waste associated with food packaging and also give users more control by allowing them to regulate the ingredients, fat content and number of calories.
> 
> 
> 
> Houses
> 
> 
> Homes could be built in a matter of hours. (ContourCrafting)
> Scientists at the University of Southern California are working on a printer that could be used to build homes.
> 
> "Using this process, a single house or a colony of houses, each with possibly a different design, may be automatically constructed in a single run, embedded in each house all the conduits for electrical, plumbing and air-conditioning," a statement on the university's website said.
> 
> "There's also a machine that prints concrete structures."
> 
> A combination of these technologies could help create rapidly-built affordable housing. Of course this could also have a downside &#8212; the replacement of builders and other tradesmen with machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Body parts
> 
> 
> Donating organs could be a thing of the past. (Getty Images)
> Perhaps the most exciting additive manufacturing breakthroughs are being made in medicine, where 3D printers have been used to make parts of the human body.
> 
> "People are printing organic cell structures and reprinting things such as an ear and internal organs," Mr Peters said.
> 
> Printers are also being developed that use stem cells and human tissue to produce body parts for transplant. An obvious plus is eliminating the chance that a person's body will reject the organ as it can be made with parts from their own body.
> 
> 
> 
> Unborn babies
> 
> 
> Parents get an unprecedented look at their child. (Tensi no Katachi)
> A Japanese firm has already begun using 3D printing technology to produce life size models of developing foetuses.
> 
> Tokyo's Hiro-o Ladies clinic teamed up with 3D printing company Fasotec to offer the world-first "Tensi no Katachi" or "Face of an Angel" service which costs up to $1200.
> 
> A Fasotec spokesman said three expecting mothers were the first to try the innovative service that launched on July 30.
> 
> "They said it felt great to see how their babies looked before birth and to be able to actually hold the inside of their own body," Tomohiro Kinoshita said.
> 
> 
> 
> Drones
> 
> 
> The CyberQuad was invented in WA. (Cyber Technology)
> Western Australian firm Cyber Technology already produces an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), or drone, manufactured in part with 3D printing technology.
> 
> The construction of the CyberQuad is actually made easier with 3D printing because it reduces the possibility of any inaccuracies in its design.
> 
> 
> 
> Guns
> 
> 
> A gun assembled using 3D-printed parts. (Wired)
> 3D printing also poses some serious problems for law enforcement. Recently 3D printing designs for high-powered weapons including an AR-15 assault rifle have appeared on the internet.
> 
> Late last month a man from the US state of Wisconsin announced on online forums that he had successfully printed parts of a 0.22 caliber AR-15 rifle and assembled it into a complete functional gun.
> 
> If the technology reaches the point at which complete guns can be printed easily, it could make Australia&#8217;s efforts to keep illegal guns out of the country much more difficult.
> 
> What are the limits of 3D printing?
> 
> The future of 3D printing could be limited by legislation, which will be an issue for the entire 3D printing industry, Director of 3D Printing Systems Australia Bruce Jackson said.
> 
> "Let's say you print a part for your dishwasher and it floods. Who do you blame? Do you blame the 3D printing firm who sold you the printer? Yourself for not doing the part properly? Or the manufacturer?," he said.


Food, homes and guts: the future of 3D printing


----------



## ScienceRocks

*New 3D Printing Center Aims to Boost US Manufacturing*

http://www.livescience.com/22443-3d-printing-boost-manufacturing.html




> An array of additive manufacturing devices at MIT. The U.S. hopes such technology can give a boost to its manufacturing sector.
> CREDIT: 2010, Courtesy of Neil Gershenfeld, Center for Bits & Atoms, MIT
> 
> Laser-armed 3D printers could exorcise the ghosts of shuttered steel mills for U.S. manufacturing. President Barack Obama has awarded $30 million to establish the first national 3D printing institute in an Ohio town at the heart of the so-called "Rust Belt" region of the Midwest.
> 
> The National Additive Manufacturing Innovation Institute &#8212; a public-private partnership headed by the U.S. military &#8212; wants to harness the power of 3D printing to transform almost any digital blueprint into a physical object. Such technology could not only speed up and cut the costs of manufacturing robots or military weapons, but could also create human organs, bones or body parts tailored for specific patients.
> 
> "I'm pleased that we are taking steps to strengthen American manufacturing by launching a new manufacturing institute in Ohio," said Obama in a statement. "This institute will help make sure that the manufacturing jobs of tomorrow take root not in places like China or India, but right here in the United States of America."
> 
> 
> The town of Youngstown, Ohio, won the $30 million in federal funding through a competitive selection process. Its pilot institute for 3D printing will also receive an additional $40 million from the winning consortium of manufacturing firms, universities, community colleges, and nonprofit organizations based in the "Tech Belt" across Ohio, Pennsylvania and West Virginia.
> 
> A 3D printing institute represents just the first of 15 manufacturing innovation institutes &#8212; the first step toward realizing Obama's $1 billion vision for a National Network for Manufacturing Innovation.
> 
> Researchers have already used 3D printers to make everything from spider robots to artificial blood vessels, as well as a tailor-made jawbone surgically implanted in an elderly woman. A gun enthusiast has even used a 3D-printed gun part in a pistol. [3D Printer Helps Make Working Gun]
> 
> U.S. manufacturing has already experienced startling growth since the loss of many jobs before and during the recent economic recession. The U.S. economy has added more than 530,000 manufacturing jobs since February 2010, as rising business costs in countries such as China have led many U.S. companies to return home.
> 
> The speed and flexibility of 3D printing promises to give U.S. manufacturers the capability to quickly print out even the rarest parts of an old machine, or customize parts to fit the needs of a certain customer. That means the U.S. military could someday print on-demand replacement weapons or machines for the battlefield, even as DIY tinkerers create and innovate upon designs in their own homes.


----------



## tjvh

Matthew said:


> When I said that this could charge our economic system, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> *Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*
> 
> It's like the holy grail of TED talks!
> 
> By Kelly Faircloth 1:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything 3D printers wont wholly revolutionize? Theres the gun trade and illicit narcotics market, theres the fine art of burrito making, and now, Atlantic Cities reports, a USC professor is working on a means of using them to wholly disrupt the construction business. Thats righthe proposes that we jettison prefab construction for just straight 3D printing your next home.
> 
> These still highly theoretical houses would be constructed/printed in layers, based on a computer program, with features like plumbing built in. Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis estimates that a 25,000-square-foot home could be built in as little as 24 hours. (Well, its not like the robots are making a daily rate and therefore see any need to drag the process out.)
> 
> Heres the TEDx talk where he works through all this:
> 
> What we are hoping to generate, he explains, are dignified, at a fraction of the cost, at a fraction of the time, far more safely, and with architectural flexibility that would be unprecedented. He argues that this is one of the most promising solutions for the worlds many slums built of makeshift materials in poor conditions.
> 
> If you look up TED Talk in Wikipedia, pretty sure this is tossed out as a theoretical example.
> 
> That sounds great, but its also way more likely anyone commercializing this technology would make it into something a lot like a 21st century Levittown for the globes rising middle class. Sure, theyll be snazzy and whimsically shaped, but theyll be churned out quickly on vast tracts of landtypically called sprawl.
> 
> You know where this would be incredibly helpful, though? Colonizing Mars. Quick, someone get Elon Musk on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong? | Betabeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer*
> Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer | DVICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printing seems to be everywhere these days, but usually it's just for making small machines or mechanical parts. Now a professor from the University of Southern California says that we need to think bigger, and has developed a system to print entire buildings in less than a single day.
> 
> Contour Crafting uses what is essentially a giant 3D printer that hangs over the space the home will occupy, building up the walls using layers of concrete. The machine can add plumbing and electrical wiring as it goes, leaving a completed shell needing just windows and doors to complete. There are even ways to robotically paint the walls and add tiling to floors and walls.
> 
> Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis say that Contour Crafting will allow for low cost housing that's cheap and fast to build, with far lower labor costs, and with less chance of construction workers being injured in the process. He sees it being especially valuable for eliminating slums in developing countries and for areas ravaged by earthquakes or other natural disasters, but says the process can be adapted for more luxurious homes and even large buildings.
> 
> Because the design is determined by a computer program, custom architectural features can be added or changed with a few clicks of a mouse, so you don't end up with a house identical to all your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This technology is very intriguing to me. There seems to be nearly limitless possibilities.


----------



## flacaltenn

tjvh said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I said that this could charge our economic system, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> *Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*
> 
> It's like the holy grail of TED talks!
> 
> By Kelly Faircloth 1:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything 3D printers wont wholly revolutionize? Theres the gun trade and illicit narcotics market, theres the fine art of burrito making, and now, Atlantic Cities reports, a USC professor is working on a means of using them to wholly disrupt the construction business. Thats righthe proposes that we jettison prefab construction for just straight 3D printing your next home.
> 
> These still highly theoretical houses would be constructed/printed in layers, based on a computer program, with features like plumbing built in. Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis estimates that a 25,000-square-foot home could be built in as little as 24 hours. (Well, its not like the robots are making a daily rate and therefore see any need to drag the process out.)
> 
> Heres the TEDx talk where he works through all this:
> 
> What we are hoping to generate, he explains, are dignified, at a fraction of the cost, at a fraction of the time, far more safely, and with architectural flexibility that would be unprecedented. He argues that this is one of the most promising solutions for the worlds many slums built of makeshift materials in poor conditions.
> 
> If you look up TED Talk in Wikipedia, pretty sure this is tossed out as a theoretical example.
> 
> That sounds great, but its also way more likely anyone commercializing this technology would make it into something a lot like a 21st century Levittown for the globes rising middle class. Sure, theyll be snazzy and whimsically shaped, but theyll be churned out quickly on vast tracts of landtypically called sprawl.
> 
> You know where this would be incredibly helpful, though? Colonizing Mars. Quick, someone get Elon Musk on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong? | Betabeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer*
> Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer | DVICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printing seems to be everywhere these days, but usually it's just for making small machines or mechanical parts. Now a professor from the University of Southern California says that we need to think bigger, and has developed a system to print entire buildings in less than a single day.
> 
> Contour Crafting uses what is essentially a giant 3D printer that hangs over the space the home will occupy, building up the walls using layers of concrete. The machine can add plumbing and electrical wiring as it goes, leaving a completed shell needing just windows and doors to complete. There are even ways to robotically paint the walls and add tiling to floors and walls.
> 
> Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis say that Contour Crafting will allow for low cost housing that's cheap and fast to build, with far lower labor costs, and with less chance of construction workers being injured in the process. He sees it being especially valuable for eliminating slums in developing countries and for areas ravaged by earthquakes or other natural disasters, but says the process can be adapted for more luxurious homes and even large buildings.
> 
> Because the design is determined by a computer program, custom architectural features can be added or changed with a few clicks of a mouse, so you don't end up with a house identical to all your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This technology is very intriguing to me. There seems to be nearly limitless possibilities.
Click to expand...


Yup.. And this is why all the whining over "cheap labor" is such a non-issue. The future of manufacturing doesn't look like a Chinese factory.. And THEY know this also. Already, major Chinese/Asian firms are starting to automate and replace workers. 

We better start fighting over the IMPORTANT economical/social issues soon and demonstrate that we've gotten the message and our leadership has been faulty..


----------



## freedombecki

Matthew said:


> *Airbus Explores Building Planes With Giant 3D Printers *
> 
> Airbus Explores Building Planes*With Giant 3D Printers*- Updated With Video - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept plane by Airbus to be made circa 2050 with a 3D printer
> 
> [Updated with video, below] We already know that 3D-printing has revolutionized the way we can make everyday objects from Lego pieces, to guitars, and from car bodies to artificial livers. But the scale of this change could be much, much bigger if the printers themselves scale up enough to incorporate structures as large as airplanes.
> 
> Bastian Schaefer, a cabin engineer with Airbus, has been working for the last two years on a concept cabin that envisions what the future of flight would look like from the passengers perspective. From that came a radical concept: build the aircraft itself from the ground up with a 3D printer thats very large in deed, ie. as big as an aircraft hangar. That probably sounds like a long shot, since the biggest 3D printers today are about the size of a dining table. But the Airbus design comes with a roadmap, from 3D-printing small components now, through to the plane as a whole around 2050.
> 
> Why use 3D printing at all? Airbus parent EADS has been looking into using the process, known as additive layer manufacturing, for making aircraft for some time because its potentially cheaper, and can result in components that are 65% ligher than with traditional manufacturing methods. Airbus concept plane is also so dizzyingly complicated that it requires radical manufacturing methods: from the curved fuselage to the bionic structure, to the transparent skin that gives passengers a panoramic view of the sky and clouds around them.
> 
> It would have to be about 80 by 80 meters, said Schaefer of the eventual, yet-to-be-created 3D printer. This could be feasible.
> 
> 3D printing technology has been around for a while and there are plenty of innovators pushing it in extraordinary ways. Some of the biggest structures have come from Enrico Dini, the man behind British company Monolite UK, who has worked for years using 3D printing technology to mould sand and an inorganic binder into large, house-like structures.  Dini has claimed that his 3D printer, known as the D-Shape, is the largest in the world.
> 
> Among the biggest challenges in scaling up 3D printing are money and regulation. Dini struggled to finance his large-scale printing projects because of the global financial crisis; his story is told in the forthcoming documentary The Man Who Prints Houses.
> 
> Airbus meanwhile needs its designs to pass through stringent aircraft regulations before it can use the process to make plane components. One reason to start small: by the end of this year Airbus will have updated certain cabin brackets for the A380, making its super jumbo the companys first commercial plane to use 3D-printed components. New models of Airbus Eurofighter Typhoon, a military jet, already contain non-structural parts of its air-conditioning unit that have been 3D printed, Schaefer said.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't fucking surprise me by 2050 we're building our homes and cities this way.
Click to expand...

I think plastics are highly combustible. It might have a couple of jet-fuel issues.


----------



## ScienceRocks

freedombecki said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Airbus Explores Building Planes With Giant 3D Printers *
> 
> Airbus Explores Building Planes*With Giant 3D Printers*- Updated With Video - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept plane by Airbus to be made circa 2050 with a 3D printer
> 
> [Updated with video, below] We already know that 3D-printing has revolutionized the way we can make everyday objects from Lego pieces, to guitars, and from car bodies to artificial livers. But the scale of this change could be much, much bigger if the &#8220;printers&#8221; themselves scale up enough to incorporate structures as large as airplanes.
> 
> Bastian Schaefer, a cabin engineer with Airbus, has been working for the last two years on a concept cabin that envisions what the future of flight would look like from the passenger&#8217;s perspective. From that came a radical concept: build the aircraft itself from the ground up with a 3D printer that&#8217;s very large in deed, ie. as big as an aircraft hangar. That probably sounds like a long shot, since the biggest 3D printers today are about the size of a dining table. But the Airbus design comes with a roadmap, from 3D-printing small components now, through to the plane as a whole around 2050.
> 
> Why use 3D printing at all? Airbus parent EADS has been looking into using the process, known as additive layer manufacturing, for making aircraft for some time because it&#8217;s potentially cheaper, and can result in components that are 65% ligher than with traditional manufacturing methods. Airbus&#8217; concept plane is also so dizzyingly complicated that it requires radical manufacturing methods: from the curved fuselage to the bionic structure, to the transparent skin that gives passengers a panoramic view of the sky and clouds around them.
> 
> &#8220;It would have to be about 80 by 80 meters,&#8221; said Schaefer of the eventual, yet-to-be-created 3D printer. &#8220;This could be feasible.&#8221;
> 
> 3D printing technology has been around for a while and there are plenty of innovators pushing it in extraordinary ways. Some of the biggest structures have come from Enrico Dini, the man behind British company Monolite UK, who has worked for years using 3D printing technology to mould sand and an inorganic binder into large, house-like structures.  Dini has claimed that his 3D printer, known as the D-Shape, is the largest in the world.
> 
> Among the biggest challenges in scaling up 3D printing are money and regulation. Dini struggled to finance his large-scale printing projects because of the global financial crisis; his story is told in the forthcoming documentary &#8220;The Man Who Prints Houses.&#8221;
> 
> Airbus meanwhile needs its designs to pass through stringent aircraft regulations before it can use the process to make plane components. One reason to start small: by the end of this year Airbus will have updated certain cabin brackets for the A380, making its super jumbo the company&#8217;s first commercial plane to use 3D-printed components. New models of Airbus&#8217; Eurofighter Typhoon, a military jet, already contain non-structural parts of its air-conditioning unit that have been 3D printed, Schaefer said.
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't fucking surprise me by 2050 we're building our homes and cities this way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think plastics are highly combustible. It might have a couple of jet-fuel issues.
Click to expand...


3-d printers can print in far more than plastics. Objet can print many different kinds of materials at once and has 107 choices.  Materials | Objet.com


Architecture | Objet.com

Objet&#8217;s107 proprietary inkjet-based photopolymer materials range in properties from rigid to rubber-like, glass-like transparency to opaque color shades, and from standard to engineering plastics.

The company&#8217;s 17 cartridge-ready materials can be easily handled and loaded into the 3D printer. A further 90 Digital Material composites can be manufactured during the Objet Connex 3D printing process to produce precise mechanical and physical properties to match your exact prototyping needs
Overview | Objet.com


http://objet.com/industries/defence

Defense products must withstand some of the toughest environments known to man. To enable accurate fit and function testing, prototypes used in designing these products must reflect their physical and mechanical properties as well.

Objet digital materials allow defense industry companies to select the precise properties they need for each part. For plugs, seals and gaskets that must be airtight or watertight, or parts that must absorb shocks or be impact resistant, Objet rubber-like materials are available in a wide range of shore values. And Objet acrylic-like materials offer superior heat-resistance and durability.

Objet multi-material 3D printers print multi-material parts or models on a single build tray. Valuable over molding capabilities allow defense companies to create strong, seamless models that combine different materials.
----

Use Color to Dramatically Communicate Design Intent
Uniquely Multicolor 

Produce realistic color models without paint Better evaluate the look, feel, and style of product designs 3D print text labels, logos, design comments, or images directly onto models Multiple print heads provide the best range of accurate and consistent colors Full 24-bit color, just like a 2D printer. Produce millions of distinct colors High-definition 3D printing produces models with complex geometries and small, detailed features 3D print the most intricate detail, such as a thin wall on a mechanical prototype or a railing on an architectural model

http://www.zcorp.com/en/Products/3D-Printers/spage.aspx


----
Seeing how parts and other stuff are being made. Well, this has advanced far above just the prototype function.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lot's more than just plastic!

Shapeways | Material Portfolio


----------



## Douger

tjvh said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I said that this could charge our economic system, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> *Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*
> 
> It's like the holy grail of TED talks!
> 
> By Kelly Faircloth 1:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything 3D printers wont wholly revolutionize? Theres the gun trade and illicit narcotics market, theres the fine art of burrito making, and now, Atlantic Cities reports, a USC professor is working on a means of using them to wholly disrupt the construction business. Thats righthe proposes that we jettison prefab construction for just straight 3D printing your next home.
> 
> These still highly theoretical houses would be constructed/printed in layers, based on a computer program, with features like plumbing built in. Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis estimates that a 25,000-square-foot home could be built in as little as 24 hours. (Well, its not like the robots are making a daily rate and therefore see any need to drag the process out.)
> 
> Heres the TEDx talk where he works through all this:
> 
> What we are hoping to generate, he explains, are dignified, at a fraction of the cost, at a fraction of the time, far more safely, and with architectural flexibility that would be unprecedented. He argues that this is one of the most promising solutions for the worlds many slums built of makeshift materials in poor conditions.
> 
> If you look up TED Talk in Wikipedia, pretty sure this is tossed out as a theoretical example.
> 
> That sounds great, but its also way more likely anyone commercializing this technology would make it into something a lot like a 21st century Levittown for the globes rising middle class. Sure, theyll be snazzy and whimsically shaped, but theyll be churned out quickly on vast tracts of landtypically called sprawl.
> 
> You know where this would be incredibly helpful, though? Colonizing Mars. Quick, someone get Elon Musk on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong? | Betabeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer*
> Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer | DVICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printing seems to be everywhere these days, but usually it's just for making small machines or mechanical parts. Now a professor from the University of Southern California says that we need to think bigger, and has developed a system to print entire buildings in less than a single day.
> 
> Contour Crafting uses what is essentially a giant 3D printer that hangs over the space the home will occupy, building up the walls using layers of concrete. The machine can add plumbing and electrical wiring as it goes, leaving a completed shell needing just windows and doors to complete. There are even ways to robotically paint the walls and add tiling to floors and walls.
> 
> Professor Behrokh Khoshnevis say that Contour Crafting will allow for low cost housing that's cheap and fast to build, with far lower labor costs, and with less chance of construction workers being injured in the process. He sees it being especially valuable for eliminating slums in developing countries and for areas ravaged by earthquakes or other natural disasters, but says the process can be adapted for more luxurious homes and even large buildings.
> 
> Because the design is determined by a computer program, custom architectural features can be added or changed with a few clicks of a mouse, so you don't end up with a house identical to all your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This technology is very intriguing to me. There seems to be nearly limitless possibilities.
Click to expand...

I'm sure murkas owners have big plans to create things that kill people more efficiently with them. Gotta stay #1!!!

I saw a video of one for around 18 grand. I figure about five more years and they'll be on the desktop on a very small scale. Maybe print up a broken plastic piece for an appliance or replacement part for a car, some plates, cups, forks....crap like that. You'll have to be a genius to do the programming yourself so your masters will still make out like a bandit by letting you purchase the "part" online and you print it out on your own rig using your own materials(and warranty).
The only thing it'll cost them are designers and bandwidth.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Douger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I said that this could charge our economic system, I wasn't kidding.
> 
> *Let&#8217;s All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong?*
> 
> It's like the holy grail of TED talks!
> 
> By Kelly Faircloth 1:45pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let&#8217;s All 3D Print Our Houses, What Could Possibly Go Wrong? | Betabeat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer*
> Build a custom home in 20 hours using a giant 3D printer | DVICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This technology is very intriguing to me. There seems to be nearly limitless possibilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure murkas owners have big plans to create things that kill people more efficiently with them. Gotta stay #1!!!
> 
> I saw a video of one for around 18 grand. I figure about five more years and they'll be on the desktop on a very small scale. Maybe print up a broken plastic piece for an appliance or replacement part for a car, some plates, cups, forks....crap like that. You'll have to be a genius to do the programming yourself so your masters will still make out like a bandit by letting you purchase the "part" online and you print it out on your own rig using your own materials(and warranty).
> The only thing it'll cost them are designers and bandwidth.
Click to expand...


Shapeways Steel
Shapeways sandstone
Shapeways glass
http://www.shapeways.com/materials/ceramics
Lot's more than just plastic.


----------



## Old Rocks

At an ever increasing pace, the future is bright for those that embrace education and technology, and increasing bleak for those that practice willfull ignorance. 

Those embracing the attitude of the talking fools on the radio that science is stupid, scientists are fools, and technology has done nothing to improve their lives, will fall increasing behind, not needed, and increasingly, not wanted. 

For those embracing the changes that education and technology bring, creating a good life is easy, and, in my children's lifetime, those that work with this attitude may well see a lifespan that indefinate.


----------



## JimBowie1958

whitehall said:


> Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.



Um, no, its not just lefties, friend. Hopefully not, anyway.


----------



## JimBowie1958

The transition to a fully automated manufacturing process that will make things very low cost, this transition will be harsh on the general public. Unemployment will be huge for a time. It will be critical to not leave otherwise hard-working people in the dust, but beyond that, I amnot sure how this ting will be managed with less pain.

But once we get past that transitional difficult phase, we are gold, methinks.


----------



## ScienceRocks

JimBowie1958 said:


> The transition to a fully automated manufacturing process that will make things very low cost, this transition will be harsh on the general public. Unemployment will be huge for a time. It will be critical to not leave otherwise hard-working people in the dust, but beyond that, I amnot sure how this ting will be managed with less pain.
> 
> But once we get past that transitional difficult phase, we are gold, methinks.



Between this and fusion. I think once we get past this phase of it we may be able to start thinking in a more even human to human way. The technology is starting to get to the point to allow such.

Fusion=energy
3-d Printers=manfacturing

All we need is some way to make food for all. 

Of course people will still have to work to build roads and many other things, but life will be easier.

Honestly, I think a bigger breakthrough will come when we have robots doing everything for us. Building our roads, houses, buildings and planting our farms. This will be as close to Marxism we ever as come. One will want to focus on self betterment as otherwise life will be quite simple.

People like truthmatters and Christ will get to be president at this time.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Well, I guess we can make food with this!



> *PayPal founder bankrolls 3-D printed meat *
> August 20, 2012
> by Nancy Owano (Phys.org) -- A Missouri-based company may have an impact on environmental issues raised by nations of meat-eaters and populations bearing the brunt of world hunger with an alternative, bioprinted meat. According to the company, Modern Meadow, creating &#8220;a strip of edible porcine tissue using print-based tissue engineering approach&#8221; is &#8220;scaffold-free,&#8221; in that it does not rely on artificial material to form the desired structure. The company founders aspire to develop lab-grown meat as a source of animal protein and to benefit from a technology with great market potential. The company, aptly named Modern Meadow, is founded by Gabor Forgacs and Andras Forgacs.
> 
> Bioprinted meat is a concept that is not a rarity for scientists interested in technologies for creating medical-grade tissue. Modern Meadow is taking off from what it knows about regenerative medicine and 3-D printing to explore this edible solution. The basic idea is layering cells, rather than inks, into a structure using print technology. Gabor Forgacs has already made a name in the area of research looking at regenerative medicine. As the scientific founder of Organovo, which has been recognized for its work in bioprinting, he set out to show that if cells are precisely placed with the proper natural developmental cues, they could self-assemble into fully formed, functional tissue. The idea is that via computer-aided design and high precision, one can recreate the micro-architecture of human tissue. Similarly, the company says that mixtures of cells of different types layered in a specific structure is a feasible way to produce edible meat. According to a statement from the company, &#8220;We anticipate that this Phase I application will result in a macroscopic size (~2 cm x 1 cm x 0.5 mm) edible prototype and will demonstrate that bioprinting-based in vitro meat production is feasible, economically viable and environmentally practical.&#8221;
> 
> Environmentalists do not disagree that engineering meat in a lab poses advantages. Lab-grown meat would not produce the methane that cows emit; animals would require less water and grain; pasture lands would benefit as well. Modern Meadow co-founder Andras Forgacs has called the hamburger an environmental train wreck. The venture is backed by Thiel&#8217;s foundation via its Breakout Labs, which is a revolving fund to promote scientific and technological innovation. Successful grantees return a modest royalty and warrant stake to Breakout Labs. The exact dollar amount of the donation is not given, but the announcement dated August 15 said &#8220;To date Breakout Labs has awarded a total of nine grants, of up to $350,000 each." More information: www.breakoutlabs.org/uploads/media/BOLAugustRelease_2012-8-14_01.pdf


 Read more at: PayPal founder bankrolls 3-D printed meat


----------



## Old Rocks

Right now, the people in the US are reproducing at less than replacement rate. Hopefully, this will be the trend worldwide. It already is in most industrial nations. 

Were we able to bring down the world population in this manner to less than 2 billion, and continue to develop our technology in the interum, Homo Sap would will have achieved a utopia that prior generations could not even imagine. In fact, in most ways, we already have. 

We have created some problems, global warming, over population, in doing so, but the life I live, compared to that of only three generations ago, is utopian. And that is the case for most of us in the industrial world.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Old Rocks said:


> Right now, the people in the US are reproducing at less than replacement rate. Hopefully, this will be the trend worldwide. It already is in most industrial nations.
> 
> Were we able to bring down the world population in this manner to less than 2 billion, and continue to develop our technology in the interum, Homo Sap would will have achieved a utopia that prior generations could not even imagine. In fact, in most ways, we already have.
> 
> We have created some problems, global warming, over population, in doing so, but the life I live, compared to that of only three generations ago, is utopian. And that is the case for most of us in the industrial world.



Yep,

We need to focus on bringing down the population of the middle east, Africa and southeastern Asia. They're hurting themselves greatly from reproducing above their means. They'ed benefit greatly from joining the 21st century.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*US Army Deploys 3D Printing Labs to Battlefield*


InnovationNewsDaily Staff

Date: 20 August 2012 Time: 03:20 PM ET



> Soldiers who need fixes to battlefield gear or new technologies must usually wait months before U.S. military labs send anything over. The U.S. Army hopes to speed up that rate of battlefield invention by sending mobile labs packed with futuristic 3D printing technology to Afghanistan.
> 
> The first of the $2.8 million mobile labs &#8212; each a 20-foot shipping container holding the latest manufacturing tools &#8212; deployed to Afghanistan in July, according to Military.com. They represent the new effort by the Rapid Equipping Force to deliver battlefield equipment as fast as possible to soldiers in the loneliest outposts.
> 
> Two engineers can work together inside each mobile lab to use 3D printers and Computer Numerical Control Machining systems to create parts from plastic, steel and aluminum on the fly. That means soldiers have access to specialized expertise if they ever have ideas or come up with battlefield innovations. [US Soldiers Make Real 'Predator' Machine Gun Pack]


 US Army Deploys 3D Printing Labs to Battlefield | Expedition Lab Afghanistan | LiveScience


----------



## ScienceRocks

*ExOne unveils new, faster 3D printer*




> The Ex One Co. (known as ExOne) released its latest 3D printer, which offers seven times the volume output of current machines, Monday at the International Manufacturing Technology Show taking place this week in Chicago.
> 
> ExOne, which both offers additive manufacturing as a contract service and builds the machines, unveiled the M-Flex 3D Printing System, a 3D metal printer, the company said in a written statement. The machine is designed to make *metal parts* for the mining, automotive and energy sectors. One of the main innovations of this machine is its faster build speed, the company said.
> 
> 
> 3D printers create items by putting down thin layers of material and building an item up layer-by-layer. With the M-Flex it takes roughly 30 seconds per layer compared to current technology of 1 1/2 minutes per layer.
> 
> &#8220;We&#8217;ve made tremendous strides in 3D printing in the last decade and what our machines can do today is simply remarkable,&#8221; said Dave Burns, president of ExOne, in a written statement. &#8220;We are printing engine castings for helicopters and *replacing broken pumps in oil fields in days &#8212; not months.&#8221;*
> 
> The machine can be used for short runs or prototyping, the company said.


ExOne unveils new, faster 3D printer - Pittsburgh Business Times


----------



## Mr. H.

A Working Assault Rifle Made With a 3-D Printer | Popular Science


----------



## ScienceRocks

SA building fastest and largest 3D printer

by Nicky Smith, 14 September 2012, 06:30 | 2 Comments

SA building fastest and largest 3D printer | Telecoms & Technology | BDlive




> SOUTH Africa is building the world&#8217;s fastest and largest prototype threedimensional (3D) printer that will use powdered titanium to make aircraft components as part of a programme to accelerate development of efficient manufacturing of high-value components.
> 
> If engineers can commercialise the technology successfully, the machine will revolutionise manufacturing &#8212; making energy-intensive, wasteful processes such as machining obsolete.
> 
> Components manufactured by a 3D printer could save millions for original equipment manufacturers such as airlines.
> 
> In 3D printing, or additive layer manufacturing as it is known to the engineering world, parts are formed by layering material in thin wafers and &#8212; according to their precise, required shape &#8212; welding these layers using lasers.
> 
> The machine being developed is 10 times faster than any equivalent machines available, Wouter Gerber, Aerosud&#8217;s programme leader for process development at its innovation and training centre, said on Thursday.
> 
> The components produced by the printer will be as much as 46 times larger than anything other metal-based 3D printers are able to produce, said Aerosud engineer Marius Vermeulen.
> 
> The prototype being built by Aerosud in partnership with the Council for Scientific and Industrial Research&#8217;s (CSIR&#8217;s) National Laser Centre, will be an extension of the existing joint venture between the two technology companies &#8212; known as Aeroswift.
> 
> "We are focused on manufacturing the system between now and March," Mr Vermeulen said.
> 
> On Thursday, Airbus said it would join the project to test the prototype&#8217;s ability to fabricate large, complex aerospace components. Airbus&#8217;s introduction as a partner is an important development for the project, as it will allow the programme to test the viability of components for inclusion in aircraft production in future.
> 
> The joint venture between Aerosud and the CSIR has benefited from the government&#8217;s investment in research. The R37m that will fund phase one had come from the state, Mr Gerber said.
> 
> Beeuwen Gerryts, a chief director in the Department of Science and Technology, said about R200m had been invested in researching titanium beneficiation.


----------



## Salt Jones

Matthew said:


> SA building fastest and largest 3D printer
> 
> by Nicky Smith, 14 September 2012, 06:30 | 2 Comments
> 
> SA building fastest and largest 3D printer | Telecoms & Technology | BDlive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOUTH Africa is building the worlds fastest and largest prototype threedimensional (3D) printer that will use powdered titanium to make aircraft components as part of a programme to accelerate development of efficient manufacturing of high-value components.
> 
> If engineers can commercialise the technology successfully, the machine will revolutionise manufacturing  making energy-intensive, wasteful processes such as machining obsolete.
> 
> Components manufactured by a 3D printer could save millions for original equipment manufacturers such as airlines.
> 
> In 3D printing, or additive layer manufacturing as it is known to the engineering world, parts are formed by layering material in thin wafers and  according to their precise, required shape  welding these layers using lasers.
> 
> The machine being developed is 10 times faster than any equivalent machines available, Wouter Gerber, Aerosuds programme leader for process development at its innovation and training centre, said on Thursday.
> 
> The components produced by the printer will be as much as 46 times larger than anything other metal-based 3D printers are able to produce, said Aerosud engineer Marius Vermeulen.
> 
> The prototype being built by Aerosud in partnership with the Council for Scientific and Industrial Researchs (CSIRs) National Laser Centre, will be an extension of the existing joint venture between the two technology companies  known as Aeroswift.
> 
> "We are focused on manufacturing the system between now and March," Mr Vermeulen said.
> 
> On Thursday, Airbus said it would join the project to test the prototypes ability to fabricate large, complex aerospace components. Airbuss introduction as a partner is an important development for the project, as it will allow the programme to test the viability of components for inclusion in aircraft production in future.
> 
> The joint venture between Aerosud and the CSIR has benefited from the governments investment in research. The R37m that will fund phase one had come from the state, Mr Gerber said.
> 
> Beeuwen Gerryts, a chief director in the Department of Science and Technology, said about R200m had been invested in researching titanium beneficiation.
Click to expand...


 I worked on some stuff with powered-metal aircraft parts, made by 3D printers, a few years ago. You would be surprised how advanced things are now.

"Although such technology, known as 3-D printing or additive manufacturing, has been around for 25 years, it is mainly used for making models, prototypes and smaller items ranging from hearing aids to hip implants and jewelry. Now big manufacturers including Boeing, General Electric Co. are exploring ways to use it to make bigger pieces in higher volumes."

"We're getting to the point where we want to make giant steps," says Boeing's Mr. Hayes. Some makers of 3-D printing equipment believe that car-part stores eventually will keep their inventories in digital formas software containing the instructions for making each itemand print out items on demand."

"The Obama administration has latched onto 3-D printing as a way to make the U.S. more competitive against low-wage rivals and is spending $30 million to establish an additive-manufacturing research institute. The site is due to be announced by mid-August."

"But so far, despite lots of recent hype, 3-D printing is an infinitesimal sliver of global manufacturing, and experts say it will have to get much faster and cheaper before it can account for a sizable chunk of industrial production."

Next 3-D Frontier: Printed Plane Parts - WSJ.com


----------



## ScienceRocks

Nanoengineers can print 3D microstructure blood vessels in mere seconds

Nanoengineers can print 3D microstructure blood vessels in mere seconds

Quote




> Nanoengineers at the University of California, San Diego have developed a novel technology that can fabricate, in mere seconds, microscale three dimensional (3D) structures out of soft, biocompatible hydrogels. Near term, the technology could lead to better systems for growing and studying cells, including stem cells, in the laboratory. Long-term, the goal is to be able to print biological tissues for regenerative medicine. For example, in the future, doctors may repair the damage caused by heart attack by replacing it with tissue that rolled off of a printer.



Nanoengineers can print 3D microstructures in mere seconds


----------



## ScienceRocks

Can this be renamed the "3-d printing news thread".


----------



## ScienceRocks

3D printing applied to evolutionary relationships and biology
 October 3, 2012 by Russell Garwood



> Reconstruction of a 390 million year-old multiplacaphoran &#8230; easy when you know how. Credit: Jakob Vinther/University of Texas at Austin When you think 3D you probably imagine the cinema and popcorn, or that fancy TV you've just blown the kids' university fees on. What you probably don't think &#8211; unless you're a particular breed of palaeontologist &#8211; is molluscs. And certainly not printing them out in 3D.
> 
> But this practice, strange as it seems, is becoming increasingly common, with some startling applications. A recent study by University of Texas researcher Jakob Vinther and colleagues is a wonderful example of the high-tech tools many modern palaeontologists use to understand fossils. This study, on a primitive group of molluscs, employs a number of different techniques &#8211; traditional observation, high resolution CT scanning, computer reconstruction and DNA-based dating methods &#8211; to better understand the evolutionary relationships and biology of this fossil group.
> 
> And, yes, some 3D printing. The animals Vinther and colleagues describe a new species in an extinct group called the multiplacophorans. These are molluscs (a larger group that includes mussels, squid and snails) which had a shell on their back, split into 17 plates.



 Read more at: 3D printing applied to evolutionary relationships and biology


----------



## ScienceRocks

Disney develops 3D-printed lighting for toys Disney said the use of 3D-printed parts meant it could test new types of toys at a much faster rate than before 
Continue reading the main story 
Related Stories
The revolution will be home-made 
New York gets 3D printing store 
Transplant jaw made by 3D printer 



> Disney is exploring the use of 3D printers to build new kinds of light features into objects.
> 
> The firm's researchers are working on a range of techniques including "light pipes" and tubes of enclosed air that can be made to glow in controlled ways.
> 
> They say that 3D printers can create objects with "micron accuracy" that would otherwise be more complicated and costly to build.
> 
> It paves the way for the firm to create new kinds of toys.
> 
> However, one expert suggested it might be some time before the innovation became cheap enough to use to create mass produced items.
> 
> Light-hardened polymer
> 
> A paper published by the entertainment giant's Pittsburgh labs details prototypes already created including a bug-like figure with glowing eyes that display different graphics; chess set pieces that use light to display information about their position on the board; and blocks of plastic that appear to show explosions inside when light is shone at them.
> 
> "We envision a future world where interactive devices can be printed rather than assembled," wrote the team.
> 
> Disney built hollow tubes into one toys' centre which could be illuminated to make it look like it was beating
> "A world where a device with active components is created as a single object, rather than a case enclosing circuit boards and individual assembled parts."
> 
> The engineers used computer software to make objects which included innovative lighting elements. They explained that creating the toys on 3D printers allowed them to create a real-world prototype within minutes, rather than having to wait for a factory to be retooled.



BBC News - Disney develops 3D-printed lighting for toys


----------



## Mr. H.

Jeepers, Wally. That sure is swell!


----------



## rdean

University of Texas had their printer taken away when they tried to print a "hand gun".


----------



## ScienceRocks

rdean said:


> University of Texas had their printer taken away when they tried to print a "hand gun".



I don't understand what's illegal about it??? When did a business start to care what their product does once it is out the door. 

What a weird country we're becoming.


----------



## ScienceRocks

How 3D Printers Are Reshaping Medicine
Published: Wednesday, 10 Oct 2012 | 12:25 PM ET Text Size By: Cadie Thompson
Technology Editor, CNBC.com



> Printing off a kidney or another human organ may sound like something out of a science fiction novel, but with the advancements in 3D printing technology, the idea may not be so far-fetched.
> 
> While 3D printing has been successfully used in the health care sector to make prosthetic limbs, custom hearing aids and dental fixtures, the technology is now being used to create more complex structures  particularly human tissue.
> 
> a San Diego-based company that focuses on regenerative medicine, is one company using 3D printers, called bioprinters, to print functional human tissue for medical research and regenerative therapies.
> 
> "This is disruptive technology," said Mike Renard, Organovo's vice president of commercial operations. "It's always interesting and fun, but never easy." (More: 15 Surprising Global Technology Cities)



Tech Edge - US Business News


----------



## Mr. H.

But could it print "Finding Nemo 3D"?


----------



## ScienceRocks

3D Printers Can Now Print Chemicals 

Posted: 10/11/2012 1:45 pm



> 3D printers, or additive manufacturing as it is also called, have gone beyond printing prototypes to printing final products ready for use such as jewelry, chairs, human jaw bones, and parts for jet engines to name just a few. 3D printers work by using lasers to deposit and fuse a thin layer upon layer of materials such as plastic or metals to create a solid object.
> 
> Recently, Professor Lee Cronin from the University of Glosgow has taken the idea of 3D printing a step further. He's using a $2,000 3D printer to print lab equipment--blocks containing chambers that connect to mixing chambers--and then injecting the desired ingredients into the chambers to produce organic and/or inorganic reactions that can yield chemicals, and in some cases new compounds.
> 
> Just as early 3D printers were used for rapid prototyping, his new chemical printer can initially be used to rapidly discover new compounds.  And if you look at the development of 3D printers, it is not hard to see that in the near future you could print highly specialized chemicals and even pharmaceuticals. The team is currently working on printing ibuprofen, the main ingredient in popular painkillers. This, of course, raises a regulatory red flag, and it will be difficult to regulate what individuals in all parts of the world will do with access to the Internet and a 3D chemical printer.


Daniel Burrus: 3D Printers Can Now Print Chemicals


----------



## LAfrique

Matthew said:


> Since just a few employees run dozens of printers  vs. several hundred or thousands of workers in traditional factories  some experts say the technology can neutralize the low-cost labor advantage that countries such as China and India enjoy over the U.S. That, along with 3-D printing's ability to accommodate quick product launches, is expected to accelerate a nascent "reshoring" trend that has seen a growing number of manufacturers bring some production back to the U.S.
> 
> "It becomes very cost competitive with anything you can get from China," says Scott Paul, executive director of the Alliance for American Manufacturing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At its factory here, ExOne makes 3-D printers for manufacturers but also uses the machines to turn out parts on a contract basis. On a recent weekday, a torque converter for a car transmission and a corporate trophy were being made side by side in one printer. Another was making fingers for a prosthetic hand. A third was printing 12 stove burners as part of an order of 500.
> 
> To make the gas burners, which look like sewing thimbles, a computer-aided design, sliced into multiple cross-sections, is entered into a computer, telling the printer precisely how to shape the burner. A roller puts down a layer of gray metal powder. A cartridge then glides across the surface like a quiet dot matrix print head, depositing a chemical to bind together certain particles and form 12 images of three concentric circles. It looks like a rough sketch of a gas burner, but it's actually a 1/4000-inch layer of it. The completed layer drops down and a new gray sheet of powder is smeared across. After a box is filled up and its contents heated, a worker removes the block of powder and clears away the excess to reveal the burners.
> 
> Other 3-D printers follow different processes. Many plastic parts, for example, are shaped by squirting successive layers of melted plastic through a nozzle.
> 
> It takes 5½ hours to make the 152 layers that will constitute each of the 12 burners, about half the time it took two years ago with slower machines. This fall, ExOne will install new machines more than four times faster than current models.
> 
> "Every time we drive down our (unit costs), we add another potential market group," says ExOne President David Burns.
> 
> Making the burners the traditional way would have required the creation of a die, out of which metal parts are stamped. Dies, molds and other tools cost thousands of dollars and take weeks or months to forge, delaying product rollouts. They still make sense if manufacturers can spread that cost across many thousands of products  but not for a few hundred or even several thousand.
> 
> Another benefit is that the 3-D printer layers only as much metal powder as needed. Standard manufacturing cuts figures out of blocks of metal or other substances, often wasting as much as 90% of the raw material. Also, inventory costs are sharply reduced or eliminated, because a small number of parts can be made on the fly, circumventing traditional industrial machinery that must make many thousands of widgets to be cost-effective.
> 
> The gas burners are well suited for 3-D printing because they're complex. Each has dozens of tiny holes out of which flames shoot. The 3-D printer is uncannily precise, making the holes evenly spaced so all sides of a frying pan are heated equally, says ExOne CEO Kent Rockwell. Printers also make multisection pieces with odd twists and angles as easily as a simple square  the printer just follows the design. With conventional manufacturing, the gas burner's two parts would have to be made separately and welded, adding time, labor and occasional errors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, 3-D printers routinely make surgical tools, medical implants and orthodontic braces that are tailored to patients' unique bone or tooth structures.
> 
> But as production speeds and quality continue to improve, and printer and material prices fall, a growing universe of industrial parts is expected to be printed rather than bolted, bent or molded. Large sneaker manufacturers, for instance, are considering making latticework soles that use less material  so shoes are lighter, yet durable  that can be shaped only with 3-D printers, Wohlers says.
> 
> Christine Furstoss, who heads General Electric's manufacturing and materials technology group, says up to half of the parts in GE's energy turbines and aircraft engines could be 3-D printed in 10 years.
> 
> "It's difficult to name an industry that won't be impacted," Wohlers says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3-D printing could remake U.S. manufacturing
> 
> Amazing. This tech one day could be nearly completely done by computers for nearly anything besides food(drink). This could even shake up economic theory in ways that one could only imagine.
> 
> With this you can make what you want, be it
> guns
> tools
> doors
> nobs
> nails
> screws
> iphones-one day
> computers
> cars-one day
> airplanes-one day
> braces
> engines
> 
> 
> Nothing will be centralized with this.
Click to expand...



Are the above going to be paper products or would printer be constantly fitted with various materials for desired product result?


----------



## ScienceRocks

LAfrique said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since just a few employees run dozens of printers  vs. several hundred or thousands of workers in traditional factories  some experts say the technology can neutralize the low-cost labor advantage that countries such as China and India enjoy over the U.S. That, along with 3-D printing's ability to accommodate quick product launches, is expected to accelerate a nascent "reshoring" trend that has seen a growing number of manufacturers bring some production back to the U.S.
> 
> "It becomes very cost competitive with anything you can get from China," says Scott Paul, executive director of the Alliance for American Manufacturing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example, 3-D printers routinely make surgical tools, medical implants and orthodontic braces that are tailored to patients' unique bone or tooth structures.
> 
> But as production speeds and quality continue to improve, and printer and material prices fall, a growing universe of industrial parts is expected to be printed rather than bolted, bent or molded. Large sneaker manufacturers, for instance, are considering making latticework soles that use less material  so shoes are lighter, yet durable  that can be shaped only with 3-D printers, Wohlers says.
> 
> Christine Furstoss, who heads General Electric's manufacturing and materials technology group, says up to half of the parts in GE's energy turbines and aircraft engines could be 3-D printed in 10 years.
> 
> "It's difficult to name an industry that won't be impacted," Wohlers says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 3-D printing could remake U.S. manufacturing
> 
> Amazing. This tech one day could be nearly completely done by computers for nearly anything besides food(drink). This could even shake up economic theory in ways that one could only imagine.
> 
> With this you can make what you want, be it
> guns
> tools
> doors
> nobs
> nails
> screws
> iphones-one day
> computers
> cars-one day
> airplanes-one day
> braces
> engines
> 
> 
> Nothing will be centralized with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are the above going to be paper products or would printer be constantly fitted with various materials for desired product result?
Click to expand...


One day they will all be real products! 3-d printers already can make steal, glass, plastic, ect objects.


----------



## LAfrique

Matthew said:


> LAfrique said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3-D printing could remake U.S. manufacturing
> 
> Amazing. This tech one day could be nearly completely done by computers for nearly anything besides food(drink). This could even shake up economic theory in ways that one could only imagine.
> 
> With this you can make what you want, be it
> guns
> tools
> doors
> nobs
> nails
> screws
> iphones-one day
> computers
> cars-one day
> airplanes-one day
> braces
> engines
> 
> 
> Nothing will be centralized with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the above going to be paper products or would printer be constantly fitted with various materials for desired product result?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One day they will all be real products! 3-d printers already can make steal, glass, plastic, ect objects.
Click to expand...



Must be some gigantic printer. Anyway, *I love technology and only have problem when it is used to abuse - as in used to dehumanize.  *


----------



## Mr. H.

Let your Lafrique flag fly.


----------



## Mr. H.

Ahhh... frique out!

LAfrique, c'est chic.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Interruptible 3-D printing method wins Gehry prize*

 October 22, 2012
 by Nancy Owano 


> (Phys.org)&#8212;A husband and wife architecture team have managed to turn 3-D printing into something that is less rigidly planned and more on the fly and have won a prestigious award as a result. Liz and Kyle von Hasseln are winners of the inaugural Gehry Prize from the Southern California Institute of Architecture (Sci-Arc) in Los Angeles. The prize is named after architect Frank Gehry, who is known around the world for his architectural wonders including the Guggenheim in Bilbao, Spain; the Walt Disney Concert Hall in downtown Los Angeles; and the Dancing House in Prague.
> 
> The prize is given to those who can demonstrate exceptional thesis projects. *The couple won for their method of 3-D printing that allows the user to make changes to the design in progress. In 3-D printing an object is created by laying down successive layers of material that can render finished objects.3-D Printers make objects in three dimensions, layer by layer, which may be only microns thick.* The model that is destined for replication has usually been fully resolved. The Phantom Geometry method allows the user, in contrast, to print outside the specifications of a given 3-D mode. Fundamentally the Phantom Geometry method is designed to create a physical model of streaming information. Using advanced robotic arms, the von Hasseln team proceeded to manipulate the model as it was being printed. According to their idea, as a printed product emerges, the designer can make alternations to the design in-progress, and in so doing change the downstream architecture of the printed product.



 Read more at: Interruptible 3-D printing method wins Gehry prize (w/ Video)


----------



## ScienceRocks

DNA Pioneer Craig Venter Developing a 3D Printer for Vaccines


DNA Pioneer Craig Venter Developing a 3D Printer for Vaccines | ZeitNews

Article | October 25, 2012 - 7:23am
Comment0

.



> Geneticist J. Craig Venter told attendees at the recent Wired Health Conference in New York City that his scientific team is working on what he calls a 3D printer for DNA, a 3D printer for life. Such a device which Venter also refers to as a biological teleportercould be used to instantly produce vaccines, medications or biological materials anywhere in the world simply through the transfer of a digital file.
> 
> The replicator described by Venter would use an electronic file expressing DNA code that could be emailed or otherwise transferred to the receiving device. Deborah MacKenzie, writing for New Scientist, says you would need a printer that can deposit a repertoire of nucleotides, sugars and/or amino acids where they belong, and link them up chemically. Obviously this would be a device much more complex than todays 3D printers that are used to replicate plastic parts, but the concept is potentially transferable to biological materials.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*NASA 3D-printing parts for its next rocket headed for Mars*

A process called selective laser melting, similar to 3D printing, is being used to create parts for NASA's new Space Launch System.



by Eric Mack 
| November 9, 2012 11:09 AM PST 



> 3D printing has captured the imaginations of just about anyone who knows what it is -- even NASA, apparently.
> 
> The space agency is using a similar technology to create precise metal parts for its next heavy-lift rocket, which it hopes will eventually help take humans to Mars.
> 
> The method is called selective laser melting, or SLM, but it's not quite the same as printing up a sweet "Star Wars" chess set out of extruded plastic. It's more of a cross between 3D printing and some high-end, defense-grade awesome tech.
> 
> "Basically, this machine takes metal powder and uses a high-energy laser to melt it in a designed pattern," says Ken Cooper, advanced manufacturing team lead at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center in Alabama, in a news release. "The laser will layer the melted dust to fuse whatever part we need from the ground up, creating intricate designs. The process produces parts with complex geometries and precise mechanical properties from a three-dimensional computer-aided design."
> 
> *NASA says SLM can create parts more quickly and cheaply than in the past.*
> 
> *"Also, since we're not welding parts together, the parts are structurally stronger and more reliable, which creates an overall safer vehicle," *says Andy Hardin from NASA's Engines Office.
> 
> The rig used to print, or "selectively melt," the rocket parts is actually made in Germany -- the M2 Cusing machine, built by Concept Laser. You can see it in action in the video below.
> 
> NASA is currently planning the first test launch of its new Space Launch System using parts created by the machine for 2017.



NASA 3D-printing parts for its next rocket headed for Mars | Cutting Edge - CNET News


----------



## Mr. H.

Matt attack, ack-ack-ack-ack-ack. You oughta know by now....



Really- good shit here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I love doing it... 


*US army builds its own 3D printer*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20269645



> The US military is developing its own 3D printer that it can use to produce spare parts for spacecraft.
> 
> By putting 3D printers behind the front line it hopes to be able to produce spares more cheaply and quickly than it can get them from manufacturers.
> 
> The army embarked on the project to produce its own printer as commercial devices were too expensive.
> 
> Early versions of the printer cost $695 (£436) compared to $3,000 (£1,880) for a commercial model.
> 
> The 3D printer has been developed by the Future Warfare centre at the US Army's Space and Missile Defense Command (SMDC) in Alabama.
> 
> 3D printers are gadgets that form objects by melting and shaping plastic into a design dictated by a data file. They are becoming increasingly common and many engineering and research firms use them for rapid prototyping.
> 
> "The ability to replicate parts quickly and cheaply is a huge benefit to the warfighter," said D Shannon Berry, an operations research analyst at the Future Warfare office, in a statement. Eventually, it is hoped the printer will find a larger role with US forces deployed overseas





> "Instead of needing a massive manufacturing logistics chain, a device that generates replacement parts is now small and light enough to be easily carried in a backpack or on a truck," he said.
> 
> The key reason to develop the printer, said Mr Berry, was to produce cheap spare parts for the sensitive instruments it develops. SMDC systems are typically deployed in space, but prototypes are tested terrestrially on drones and other small aircraft.


----------



## Mr. H.

Carried in a backpack or on a truck?

Don't they have in-between models like for my Avalon?


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D Printing Is Getting Pretty Flexible These Days *


3D Printing Is Getting Pretty Flexible These Days | WebProNews



> The folks at Objet are doing some pretty awesome things with 3D printers. Even better, they&#8217;re doing some awesome things with the kinds of materials that 3D printers can work with. It&#8217;s not just about hard plastic anymore as models can also contain moving parts or be flexible enough to bend into other shapes.
> 
> The Objet blog takes a behind-the-scenes look at some of the latest 3D printed models being printed at Objet HQ. On display are a wide assortment of models and 3D printing materials ranging from multi-material 3D printed parts (gear cubes), to clear transparent material parts used in consumer electronics, to ABS-like Digital Material for extra toughness (the green iPhone cover with interlocking gears), to Objet&#8217;s original yellow-transparent general purpose material (elephant), rigid blue material (horse) for extra detail visualization and rigid white material (vase) for all-round rapid prototyping.
> 
> 
> Not mentioned in the above video description is a hand printed out of a rubber-like substance. It looks to be pretty flexible, and can bend without breaking. It&#8217;s this kind of material innovation that will take 3D printing to the next level, not the hardware itself. 3D printing is in fact held back by its reliance on plastics. Once 3D printers can start creating objects out of other materials, there should be an explosion of innovation in manufacturing.


----------



## Mr. H.

But the important thing is... can it print money?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics
November 21, 2012 

Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics


> Scientists are developing new materials which could one day allow people to print out custom-designed personal electronics such as games controllers which perfectly fit their hand shape.
> 
> The University of Warwick researchers have created a simple and inexpensive conductive plastic composite that can be used to produce electronic devices using the latest generation of low-cost 3D printers designed for use by hobbyists and even in the home.
> 
> The material, nicknamed 'carbomorph', enables users to lay down electronic tracks and sensors as part of a 3D printed structure &#8211; allowing the printer to create touch-sensitive areas for example, which can then be connected to a simple electronic circuit board.
> 
> So far the team has used the material to print objects with embedded flex sensors or with touch-sensitive buttons such as computer game controllers or a mug which can tell how full it is.



Read this one from top to bottom as this shows how things will work soon. Smart phones, t.v's, etc will be build in one piece. Less workers and maybe even less when you consider the robot....

These stupid unions are over playing their hands.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Cartilage made easy with novel hybrid printer
November 21, 2012 

Cartilage made easy with novel hybrid printer


> The printing of three-dimensional tissue has taken a major step forward with the creation of a novel hybrid printer that simplifies the process of creating implantable cartilage.
> 
> 
> The printer has been presented today, 22 November, in IOP Publishing's journal Biofabrication, and was used to create cartilage constructs that could eventually be implanted into injured patients to help re-grow cartilage in specific areas, such as the joints.
> 
> The printer is a combination of two low-cost fabrication techniques: a traditional ink jet printer and an electrospinning machine. Combining these systems allowed the scientists to build a structure made from natural and synthetic materials. Synthetic materials ensure the strength of the construct and natural gel materials provide an environment that promotes cell growth.


----------



## Old Rocks

Matthew said:


> Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics
> November 21, 2012
> 
> Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists are developing new materials which could one day allow people to print out custom-designed personal electronics such as games controllers which perfectly fit their hand shape.
> 
> The University of Warwick researchers have created a simple and inexpensive conductive plastic composite that can be used to produce electronic devices using the latest generation of low-cost 3D printers designed for use by hobbyists and even in the home.
> 
> The material, nicknamed 'carbomorph', enables users to lay down electronic tracks and sensors as part of a 3D printed structure  allowing the printer to create touch-sensitive areas for example, which can then be connected to a simple electronic circuit board.
> 
> So far the team has used the material to print objects with embedded flex sensors or with touch-sensitive buttons such as computer game controllers or a mug which can tell how full it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this one from top to bottom as this shows how things will work soon. Smart phones, t.v's, etc will be build in one piece. Less workers and maybe even less when you consider the robot....
> 
> These stupid unions are over playing their hands.
Click to expand...


As we move into the age of robotics, there are many 'jobs' that are going the way of the dodo. You state union workers. However, one of the groups that is going to suffer the most will be managers. From first line supervisors to to upper mid-level. Just no need for these people as craftsmen become computer literate.

Which brings up the question. What do we do in a world of 7 billion people when only 10% of them are needed to produce all that is needed for the rest of them to live? Let you ideologues play with that, I sure as hell don't know the answer.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Objet and the Scholarly Way*

by Cameron Naramore on November 25, 2012 · 


Objet and the Scholarly Way | 3D Printer


> Shortly after his first election the President announced one of his priorities to be the bolstering of America&#8217;s education in regards to science, technology, engineering, and math (STEM). These are critical areas of learning in the 21st century where most of our goods are wi-fi enabled. If we&#8217;re to ever have transport tubes and replicators we&#8217;re going to have to learn our kids the good maths. In support of the Obama Administration&#8217;s efforts, Objet recently released a 3D printing package aimed at schools and universities.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=19yz2szs4Kc#!
> 
> 
> The Objet30 Scholar bundles professional 3D printing with even more convenience than normally associated with the technology by including training, maintenance, and materials delivered on demand. The printer is accurate to 28 microns and comes with Rigid Blue 3D printing material (Objet RGD240); this allows sturdy pieces and moving parts. The invaluable inclusion is the training though, as hands-on tutorials for a printer of this quality are key to fully utilizing its potential. The package comes only in two- and three-year arrangements and material refills are discounted, demonstrating even a monetary commitment to improving the education experience. Students of institutions with high-definition 3D printers have a leg up in engineering, architecture, and pretty much every industry that involves physical stuff. When students can see their ideas materialized their creativity and inventiveness are strengthened, and their concepts of feasibility lose many of their current shackles. Inspiration is a useful tool of educators; if teachers can instill a confidence in their pupils of knowing that their dreams can reach tangible form then they dream bigger. Dreams are good &#8212; they hold the future.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The Objet1000: This monster has 10x bigger build area than next largest Objet 3D printer

by mark on November 28, 2012 · 

The Objet1000: 10x bigger build area than next largest 3D printer









> Yikes. Look at the size of this new 3D printer. It&#8217;s so big the guy in the photo is using a cart to unload a printed model from it. It the new Objet1000 and has a massive build volume of 1000mm x 800mm x 500mm. And that&#8217;s ten times the build volume of their next largest system, the Objet Connex500. Incredible. A printer of this size makes the possibility of printing large scale 1:1 models much more likely.
> 
> Like other Objet 3D printers, there are more than 100 different materials with which to print, and the Objet1000 can print up to 14 of them in the same model in the same session.
> 
> There are two very sexy elements to this video below. One of them is the Objet1000.



http://objet.com/3d-printers/connex/objet1000

Wow, this thing is huge. You can print a bike frame or a chair...



> Based on the world&#8217;s most effective and efficient prototyping technology, the Objet1000 combines the advanced precision of inkjet-based 3D printing with Objet&#8217;s renowned Connex multi-material build capability. Connex technology offers a choice of over 120 materials, with materials that simulate both standard and ABS-grade plastics. In addition, you can print up to 14 materials in a single model to achieve the precise look and feel of your intended end product.


----------



## Mr. H.

It should be called The Objet D'Art 1000.


----------



## ScienceRocks

3D-printed consumer electronics just became a reality
By John Hewitt on November 29, 2012 at 8:00 am
1 Comment

3D-printed consumer electronics just became a reality | ExtremeTech




> Embedding sensors and electronics inside of 3D objects in a single build process has been a long sought after goal in 3D printing (3DP). A group led by Simon Leigh, at the University of Warwick in England, has now done just that. Leigh&#8217;s group developed a low-cost material they call carbomorph &#8211; a carbon black filler in a matrix of a biodegradable polyester.
> 
> In addition to being conductive, carbomorph is piezoresistive. This means which that when it is bent or stressed, its resistance changes. Typically the resistance increases as the object is bent because the conductive grains are spread further apart. Piezoresistive strips of carbon nanotubes have been created previously by other groups and used in the measurement of movement, but printing them is something new.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*A 3D printer that manufactures new cancer drugs with drag-and-drop DNA*


George Dvorsky





> Researchers from Parabon NanoLabs have developed a new drug for combating a lethal brain cancer called glioblastoma multiforme. But what makes this particular drug unique is that it was printed &#8212; molecule by molecule &#8212; using a DNA self-assembly technique. And even more remarkable is that the DNA was custom designed with a drag-and-drop computer program. The breakthrough will not only drastically reduce the time it takes to both create and test medications, it will also open the door to completely novel drug designs.
> 
> The new technology, which was in part funded by the National Science Foundation, is called the Parabon Essemblix Drug Development Platform, and it combines computer-aided design (CAD) software called inSçquio with nanoscale fabrication technology.


A 3D printer that manufactures new cancer drugs with drag-and-drop DNA


----------



## strollingbones

you know i would be so much more impressed with this if we have the flying car and the self cleaning house that we were promised in the 5th grade....now lets figure out when i was in the 5th grade....1963 (?)  so where the fuck is that self cleaning house?


----------



## ScienceRocks

strollingbones said:


> you know i would be so much more impressed with this if we have the flying car and the self cleaning house that we were promised in the 5th grade....now lets figure out when i was in the 5th grade....1963 (?)  so where the fuck is that self cleaning house?



-Self cleaning house
-Robotic Vacuums
Robot Vacuums | The Best Robotic Vacuum Cleaner - RobotShop

Robotic vacuum cleaner - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Domestic robot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'll admit that AI has been far slower than anyone would of thought in the 1960's. 

ASIMO - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Flying cars...Well, we never developed anti-gravity. 

Here are some cars that can drive down the street and take off. 
Samson Switchblade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Moller M400 Skycar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Terrafugia Transition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

PAL-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Within the next 1-3 years I fully expect one of these to hit the market...


----------



## Mr. H.

Matthew said:


> Flying cars...Well, we never developed anti-gravity.
> 
> Here are some cars that can drive down the street and take off.
> Samson Switchblade - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Moller M400 Skycar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Terrafugia Transition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> PAL-V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Within the next 1-3 years I fully expect one of these to hit the market...



...or slam into a self-cleaning house.


----------



## strollingbones

o hell no.....this house did it all.....i remember it was kinda space ship looking....and it would spray water and spin it like  washer tumbler....

you aint buying me off with rumba


----------



## Mr. H.

They should print artificial food with that thing. Then paint it to look real.


----------



## freedombecki

strollingbones said:


> you know i would be so much more impressed with this if we have the flying car and the self cleaning house that we were promised in the 5th grade....now lets figure out when i was in the 5th grade....1963 (?)  so where the fuck is that self cleaning house?



Here's the cleaner but you have to program it:


----------



## Mr. H.

3-D Printing Sparks Innovation Among Small Firms - Yahoo! Finance

_"It's as big perhaps as the invention of assembly lines, mass production," said Andrew Sissons of the Work Foundation. "It really is a big deal and it could bring huge economic benefits," Sissons told CNBC's Louisa Bojesen on Monday. _


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mr. H. said:


> They should print artificial food with that thing. Then paint it to look real.



Umm, that will be here soon, by 2020 probably.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Old Rocks said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics
> November 21, 2012
> 
> Engineers pave the way towards 3D printing of personal electronics
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists are developing new materials which could one day allow people to print out custom-designed personal electronics such as games controllers which perfectly fit their hand shape.
> 
> The University of Warwick researchers have created a simple and inexpensive conductive plastic composite that can be used to produce electronic devices using the latest generation of low-cost 3D printers designed for use by hobbyists and even in the home.
> 
> The material, nicknamed 'carbomorph', enables users to lay down electronic tracks and sensors as part of a 3D printed structure  allowing the printer to create touch-sensitive areas for example, which can then be connected to a simple electronic circuit board.
> 
> So far the team has used the material to print objects with embedded flex sensors or with touch-sensitive buttons such as computer game controllers or a mug which can tell how full it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read this one from top to bottom as this shows how things will work soon. Smart phones, t.v's, etc will be build in one piece. Less workers and maybe even less when you consider the robot....
> 
> These stupid unions are over playing their hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As we move into the age of robotics, there are many 'jobs' that are going the way of the dodo. You state union workers. However, one of the groups that is going to suffer the most will be managers. From first line supervisors to to upper mid-level. Just no need for these people as craftsmen become computer literate.
> 
> Which brings up the question. What do we do in a world of 7 billion people when only 10% of them are needed to produce all that is needed for the rest of them to live? Let you ideologues play with that, I sure as hell don't know the answer.
Click to expand...


While this new tech is maturing, we will have the worst of both situations, lowering employment but prices too high still. But when this tech matures and things reach their end stage, people wont have to work to live a decent life, and many wont.

But for the sake of social stability and controling disease if not basic humanity, we need to make unemployment insurance a permanent payment if a job is not available. We are reaching a time when the only jobs left will be advanced engineering jobs and simmilar white collar jobs on one hand and janitorial labor on the other.

The technological singularity is approaching and promises the utopia that once was the speculation of only ideologues and philosophers.


----------



## ScienceRocks

3D printing with metal: The final frontier of additive manufacturing
By John Hewitt on December 27, 2012 at 9:21 am
3D printing with metal: The final frontier of additive manufacturing | ExtremeTech



> The holidays are a great time to sit back, relax, and watch the world happen around you. Few areas of technology have seen as much development in one year as that of 3D printing. Undoubtedly, the most dramatic and challenging has been printing with metal. For your enjoyment, we have assembled a few incredible videos that showcase the power and flexibility of 3D printing with metal &#8212; to not be amazed is to be numb to the technology of our day.
> 
> 
> 
> The first attempts to print with metal can be traced back to the 1880s when the first welders used carbon electrode arcs to fuse two pieces of metal. They found that if they used a third sacrificial stick of material they could lay down a metal bead. When Humphry Davy first discovered the electric arc in 1800, he chose to call it an arc since the evaporating gases buoyed it up into an erratic but generally rounded shape. It was not until the advent of electron beams and vacuum chambers that precise metal printing would first be made possible.
> 
> The real breakthrough that has enabled 3D printing for the masses has been the laser. Spray welding is a technique that has been used for decades to build up worn motor shafts, but it is far too crude for controlled additive printing. Spray welding uses a gravity-fed powdered metal dispenser integrated into a special oxygen-acetylene torch head which melts the powder as it is dispensed. Swapping the torch for a laser gave us the powerful construction tool we have today. A powdered metal feedstream, confined and protected against oxidation with a surrounding jet of inert shielding gas, fused by a central laser piped through a central bore in the head is now the state of the art technology. Trumpf makes one such device, as shown in the video below.
> 
> NASA recently used a technique called selective metal melting (SLM) with great success to build rocket motor components out of steel. NASA&#8217;s engineers have been able to produce parts with complex geometry only previously imagined, and with dimensional accuracy beyond that possible with traditional fabrication methods.


----------



## Mr. H.

Can it print river relics from the central US?


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Hearing aids printed by the dozen*

by Cameron Naramore on January 9, 2013 · 




> Medicine and health services have advanced greatly over the last century; the human anatomy is understood beyond Humorism and our DNA has been decoded. In just the last decade though 3D printing has further enabled the progress and availability of health services. Indeed, medical solutions are being prototyped with 3D printing at a faster pace than ever before with any other technology. Some medical devices are printed beyond prototyping however, into the final product stages, like artificial hips; hearing aids are another example, as a large majority of ITE (in-the-ear) hearing aids are now 3D printed.
> 
> Widex is a Danish company that&#8217;s been making hearing aids since the 50s, back when they were powered by battery packs strapped to the chest. Electronics have shrunk drastically since then and batteries pack more power in much smaller too sizes, so the whole device can easily hide in the ear now. But every ear is different, so every hearing aid must be custom made. Here&#8217;s a How It&#8217;s Made on hearing aids from 2006.
> 
> So a mold is taken of the ear, a &#8220;positive&#8221; imprint mold is made off of that, and then the imprint is used to mold the actual hearing aid, with much cutting, filing, and sanding required afterward. With CAMISHA (Computer Aided Manufacturing for Individual Shells for Hearing Aids), in 2013, hearing aid creation starts with the same ear mold, but then that goes into a 3D scanner and the digital file is used to print the shell, cutting out half of the steps and most of the time, as those steps were slow, manual labor. In 2006, manually casting a single hearing aid took two days; now dozens can be printed by one machine in a few hours at substantially lower costs.


Hearing aids printed by the dozen | 3D Printer


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Big News: 3D Systems launches new multi-color CubeX 3D printer line*

by mark on January 7, 2013 · 





> 3D Systems releases the Basketball Printer!!!
> 
> Kidding, obviously. But their new 3D printer will print a basketball size object. While you&#8217;ll find this new printer on 3D Systems&#8217; Cubify.com website, it&#8217;s not a new model of the Cube (announced today too) &#8212; it&#8217;s such an improvement, such a Cube on steroids, that it&#8217;s a whole new line with a new name: the CubeX.
> 
> The company calls the CubeX the &#8220;ultimate desktop 3D printer,&#8221; with the largest print volume in its class. But that&#8217;s not the big deal over the Cube, this baby will print in up to three colors, broadening its appeal beyond just hobbyists.
> 
> The CubeX&#8217;s build area is a whopping 1030 cubic inches of space, with dimensions of 10.8&#8243; x 10.45&#8243; x 9.5&#8243;. That dwarfs the 11.2&#8221; x 6&#8221; x 6&#8221; build area of its main competitor, the Makerbot Replicator 2.


Big News: 3D Systems launches multi-color CubeX 3D printer


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Daimler AG funds large scale 3D printer for automotive parts*

by Cameron Naramore on January 10, 2013 · 




> If you&#8217;re familiar with automobile history, or if you&#8217;ve owned a Jaguar, you may be familiar with Daimler AG. Daimler was a motor company founded in 1896 that made luxury cars for more than 50 years. Jaguar bought Daimler in 1960, Ford bought Jaguar in 1989, and Teta Group bought Jaguar and Daimler in 2008, so the company has been around. Now it&#8217;s called Daimler AG and distributes over 100 premium vehicles, from Mercedes-Benz, smart, and Freightliner lines. But the historic company seems to be taking steps toward the future when it comes to manufacturing. Daimler AG recently funded the research to create a large 3D printer specialized for automobile parts.


Daimler AG funds large scale 3D printer for car parts


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Feeding the Final Frontier: 3-D Printers Could Make Astronaut Meals*

By Adam Mann
Feeding the Final Frontier: 3-D Printers Could Make Astronaut Meals | Wired Science | Wired.com



> Several decades from now, an astronaut in a Mars colony might feel a bit hungry. Rather than reach for a vacuum-sealed food packet or cook up some simple greenhouse vegetables in a tiny kitchen, the astronaut would visit a microwave-sized box, punch a few settings, and receive a delicious and nutritious meal tailored to his or her exact tastes.
> 
> This is the promise of the rapidly maturing field of 3-D food printing, an offshoot of the revolution that uses machines to build bespoke items out of metal, plastic, and even living cells. Sooner than you think, 3-D printed designer meals may be coming to a rocketship, or a restaurant, near you.
> 
> &#8220;Right now, astronauts on the space station are eating the same seven days of food on rotations of two or three weeks,&#8221; said astronautical engineer Michelle Terfansky, who studied the potential and challenges of making 3-D printed food in space for a master&#8217;s thesis at the University of Southern California. &#8220;It gets the job done, but it&#8217;s not exactly home cooking.&#8221;


----------



## Mr. H.

_A deep-fried space shuttle scallop..._

LOL. Pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. H.

5-Year-Old Boy Gets 'Robohand' - Yahoo! News

A 3-D printed prosthetic hand has changed the life of a 5-year-old South African boy who was born without fingers on his right hand, and may be a model for people seeking a low-cost prosthesis.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3-D Printing On the Micrometer Scale *


> At the Photonics West, the leading international fair for photonics taking place in San Francisco (USA) this week, Nanoscribe GmbH, a spin-off of Karlsruhe Institute of Technology (KIT), presents the world's fastest 3D printer of micro- and nanostructures. With this printer, smallest three-dimensional objects, often smaller than the diameter of a human hair, can be manufactured with minimum time consumption and maximum resolution. The printer is based on a novel laser lithography method.
> 
> By means of the new laser lithography method, printing speed is increased by factor of about 100. This increase in speed results from the use of a galvo mirror system, a technology that is also applied in laser show devices or scanning units of CD and DVD drives. Reflecting a laser beam off the rotating galvo mirrors facilitates rapid and precise laser focus positioning. "We are revolutionizing 3D printing on the micrometer scale. Precision and speed are achieved by the industrially established galvo technology. Our product benefits from more than one decade of experience in photonics, the key technology of the 21st century," says Martin Hermatschweiler, the managing director of Nanoscribe GmbH.


 

http://www.scienceda...30208105901.htm


----------



## Mr. H.

Scientists use 3-D printing to help grow an ear - Yahoo! News


----------



## waltky

Usin' a 3-D printer to mold an ear...

*Scientists use 3-D printing to help grow an ear*
_Feb 20,`13  WASHINGTON (AP) -- Printing out body parts? Cornell University researchers showed it's possible by creating a replacement ear using a 3-D printer and injections of living cells._


> The work reported Wednesday is a first step toward one day growing customized new ears for children born with malformed ones, or people who lose one to accident or disease.  It's part of the hot field of tissue regeneration, trying to regrow all kinds of body parts. Scientists hope using 3-D printing technology might offer a speedier method with more lifelike results. If it pans out, "this enables us to rapidly customize implants for whoever needs them," said Cornell biomedical engineer Lawrence Bonassar, who co-authored the research published online in the journal PLoS One.
> 
> This first-step work crafted a human-shaped ear that grew with cartilage from a cow, easier to obtain than human cartilage, especially the uniquely flexible kind that makes up ears. Study co-author Dr. Jason Spector of Weill Cornell Medical Center is working on the next step - how to cultivate enough of a child's remaining ear cartilage in the lab to grow an entirely new ear that could be implanted in the right spot.  Wednesday's report is "a nice advancement," said Dr. Anthony Atala, director of the Institute for Regenerative Medicine at Wake Forest Baptist Medical Center, who wasn't involved in the new research.
> 
> Three-dimensional printers, which gradually layer materials to form shapes, are widely used in manufacturing. For medicine, Atala said the ear work is part of broader research that shows "the technology now is at the point where we can in fact print these 3-dimensional structures and they do become functional over time."  Today, people who need a new ear often turn to prosthetics that require a rod to fasten to the head. For children, doctors sometimes fashion a new ear from the stiffer cartilage surrounding ribs, but it's a big operation. Spector said the end result seldom looks completely natural. Hence the quest to use a patient's own cells to grow a replacement ear.
> 
> The Cornell team started with a 3-D camera that rapidly rotates around a child's head for a picture of the existing ear to match. It beams the ear's geometry into a computer, without the mess of a traditional mold or the radiation if CT scans were used to measure ear anatomy.  "Kids aren't afraid of it," said Bonassar, who used his then-5-year-old twin daughters' healthy ears as models.
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Future science: Using 3-D worlds to visualize data*
_Feb 20,`13  -- Take a walk through a human brain? Fly over the surface of Mars? Computer scientists at the University of Illinois at Chicago are pushing science fiction closer to reality with a wraparound virtual world where a researcher wearing 3-D glasses can do all that and more._


> In the system, known as CAVE2, an 8-foot-high screen encircles the viewer 320 degrees. A panorama of images springs from 72 stereoscopic liquid crystal display panels, conveying a dizzying sense of being able to touch what's not really there.  As far back as 1950, sci-fi author Ray Bradbury imagined a children's nursery that could make bedtime stories disturbingly real. "Star Trek" fans might remember the holodeck as the virtual playground where the fictional Enterprise crew relaxed in fantasy worlds.
> 
> The Illinois computer scientists have more serious matters in mind when they hand visitors 3-D glasses and a controller called a "wand." Scientists in many fields today share a common challenge: How to truly understand overwhelming amounts of data. Jason Leigh, co-inventor of the CAVE2 virtual reality system, believes this technology answers that challenge.  "In the next five years, we anticipate using the CAVE to look at really large-scale data to help scientists make sense of that information. CAVEs are essentially fantastic lenses for bringing data into focus," Leigh said.
> 
> The CAVE2 virtual world could change the way doctors are trained and improve patient care, Leigh said. Pharmaceutical researchers could use it to model the way new drugs bind to proteins in the human body. Car designers could virtually "drive" their vehicle designs.  Imagine turning massive amounts of data - the forces behind a hurricane, for example - into a simulation that a weather researcher could enlarge and explore from the inside. Architects could walk through their skyscrapers before they are built. Surgeons could rehearse a procedure using data from an individual patient.
> 
> But the size and expense of room-based virtual reality systems may prove insurmountable barriers to widespread use, said Henry Fuchs, a computer science professor at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, who is familiar with the CAVE technology but wasn't involved in its development.  While he calls the CAVE2 "a national treasure," Fuchs predicts a smaller technology such as Google's Internet-connected eyeglasses will do more to revolutionize medicine than the CAVE. Still, he says large displays are the best way today for people to interact and collaborate.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Mr. H.

The Cave! Wow. Back in '92 or '93 I was with a group that got to tour the prototype at the Beckman Center on the UI campus. 
Then it was just a curtain of black sheets hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Dante

3D Printing: weapons and crypto anarchists


----------



## ScienceRocks

*The world&#8217;s first 3D printing pen: Yours for just $75*
By Sebastian Anthony on February 20, 2013 at 7:42 am
Comment



The world?s first 3D printing pen: Yours for just $75 | ExtremeTech
Share This article




> Come September, if everything goes to plan, the world&#8217;s first 3D printing pen will go on sale for $75. The pen, called the 3Doodler, essentially allows you to lift your flat sketches off the paper &#8212; or, if you wish, to actually draw in three dimensions.
> 
> 3Doodler is a Kickstarter project, and in under 24 hours it has obtained more than $500,000 in pledges &#8212; significantly more than its $30,000 target. As you can see in the video below, the inventors have already created an impressive prototype &#8212; and now it&#8217;s time to bring the 3Doodler to market. The target price is $75 for a September 2013 release. The inventors say they have already located a Chinese manufacturer who is capable of meeting these targets. The final device should 24mm (1in) thick and weigh less than 200g, with an external power brick that accepts 110-240V.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> 3D Printing: weapons and crypto anarchists



We are doomed


----------



## JimBowie1958

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Printing: weapons and crypto anarchists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doomed
Click to expand...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The first 3D-printed plastic car is as strong as steel and half the weight
By Grant Brunner on February 27, 2013 at 3:05 pm
Comment


The first 3D-printed plastic car is as strong as steel and half the weight | ExtremeTech


> Cars are big and heavy, and that means they use a lot of energy while traveling. Its easy to understand why these behemoths have traditionally been so weighty, though: It takes countless parts to make a modern car, and its mostly made out of steel for structural stability. Thats all changing, however, now that large-scale 3D-printing is becoming a reality. These new cars can use less parts and lighter materials to offer the same functionality and safety with less complexity and energy required. With the Urbee 2, Kor Ecologic is making a small two-passenger vehicle with a 3D-printed exterior. Its highly efficient, light, and extremely safe in spite of being made of plastic.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Interesting thread.  I've been following the development of 3D printing since folks started batting around the applications for the Navy back in...maybe the 90's?  Imagine a naval vessel that didn't have to carry around a huge stock of spare parts but could instead carry enough raw materials to "print" on site what they needed!

If you want to see what you can do with this now, check out Shapeways.  Lots of folks are making some serious cash designing stuff to be 3D printed and sold to consumers.  Now.


----------



## Mr. H.

Cool website, doc. 
I wonder if a person could submit several head photos and have yourself 3D printed.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Mr. H. said:


> Cool website, doc.
> I wonder if a person could submit several head photos and have yourself 3D printed.



There's actually a website that will make an action figure out of you now, using 3D printing techniques as I understand.  The Big Bang Theory referenced it a few weeks back and sure enough, it exists.  It ain't cheap, but who hasn't wanted a GI Joe of themselves?

And I can spend whole afternoons on Shapeways.  It's incredible the stuff people are making up and the materials you can actually print from.  They have some designs available in metal.  There's actually a lot of stuff on there that you assemble to build transforming robots or other things.  Every few months as the technology improves the price to print drops.  It's incredible.


----------



## JimBowie1958

BBC News - TED 2013: 4D printed objects 'make themselves'


----------



## waltky

From the article: _It might also herald an age of self-assembling furniture, said experts._

Does that mean Assembly Required Christmas presents fer kids are soon to be a thing of the past?

JimBowie wrote: _The price good men pay for indifference to public affairs is to be ruled by evil men. - Plato_

I'll worry `bout dat later.


----------



## Bill Angel

Here is a good article about applications of 3D printing to dentistry and medicine:
New At The Dentist: 3D Printing - Dental Crowns While You Wait? | Singularity Hub


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printed meat could soon be cheap and tasty enough to win you over*

3D printed meat could soon be cheap and tasty enough to win you over | Geek Pick | Geek.com




> The next time you&#8217;re about to bite into a hamburger, take a moment to consider the resources that went into making it. In a recent Solve for X talk, Andras Forgacs laid out all the statistics, and explained how tantalizingly close we are to a more sustainable method of meat production. Basically, humanity may soon be 3D printing meat instead of growing it in an animal.
> 
> Forgacs starts by explaining just how costly a single quarter-pound beef patty is to produce. For that one serving, 6.7lbs of grains, 600 gallons of water, and 75 square feet of grazing land were used. Now multiply that by 1000 to find your (approximate) impact &#8212; the average American eats over 220lbs of meat each year. Additionally, at least 18% of greenhouse gas emissions are due to meat production. All this for one burger?
> 
> As economic opportunities continue to lift populations around the world into the middle class, demand for meat is rising. With 7 billion people on the planet, we are sustained by 60 billion land animals. When the population hits 9 billion somewhere around 2050 we would need 100 billion land animals. That would be ecologically devastating, so something has to change.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D Printing Coming To Vending Machine Near You*

 Mar 7, 2013 02:00 PM ET // 
3D Printing Coming To Vending Machine Near You : Discovery News


> If vending machines can dispense beer, pizza and movies, why not 3D-printed objects?
> 
> Combining the hyper-local convenience of Redbox with cutting edge technology, Dreambox is a vending machine that aims to fuel the 3D-printing revolution from the bottom up.
> 
> NEWS: 3-D Printed Skull Implant Ready for Operation
> 
> Dreambox was created by co-founders David Pastewka, Ricard Berwick and Will Drevno, who all met in a mobile application development class and competition at the University of California, Berkeley. Frustrated by their lack of accessible, on-campus 3D printing options and the two- to four-week lead time for online 3D printing services, the trio came up with the idea for a more ubiquitous option.
> 
> &#8220;Having an item 3D printed with a Dreambox is as simple as uploading or choosing a design online, clicking the &#8216;Print&#8217; button and retrieving the item once it&#8217;s ready,&#8221; the group states in their press kit.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printed implant replaces 75 percent of a man's skull*

Raymond Wong

Friday, March 8, 2013 - 5:27pm

3D-printed implant replaces 75 percent of a man's skull | DVICE




> In what will be the first operation of its kind, an anonymous man is on track to receive a 3D-printed prosthesis that will replace 75 percent of his skull cap, according to Oxford Performance Materials (OPM), the company that is supplying the cranium replacement.
> 
> The news comes after the U.S. Food and Drug Administration gave OPM its approval to use poly-ether-ketone-ketone (PEKK) as a skull implant. As opposed to metallic compounds such as stainless steel and titanium found in many prosthetics, PEKK has the advantage of being more flexible, more resistant to abrasion, and more similar to bone in terms of density and stiffness.
> 
> And now people with skulls injured by disease or trauma are now cleared to get operations in the U.S., even though OPM has been selling 3D-printed implants as a contract manufacturer overseas.
> 
> According to TechNewsDaily, OPM's 3D-printed prosthetics can also encourage cell growth:
> 
> "3D printing's advantage comes from taking the digitally scanned model of a patient's skull and 'printing' out a matching 3D object layer by layer. The precise manufacturing technique can even make tiny surface or edge details on the replacement part that encourage the growth of cells and allow bone to attach more easily."
> 
> OPM president Scott DeFelice says up to 500 patients in the U.S. could benefit from skull bone replacement every month, specifically those with cancerous skull bones, car accident victims and U.S. military personnel. The skull prosthetic will lay the groundwork for using PEKK to replace other bony voids says DeFelice, which will be a huge win for medical science and another win for 3D-printing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Stratsys debuts 3D printer for smaller orthodontic labs, clinics*
By DrBicuspid Staff
DrBicuspid Imaging



> March 12, 2013 -- Stratasys introduced the Objet30 OrthoDesk 3D printer, designed for smaller orthodontic labs and clinics, at this week's International Dental Show (IDS) in Cologne, Germany.
> 
> Digital orthodontics offers many business advantages -- including the ability to significantly shorten delivery times, increase production capacity, and eliminate bulky model storage -- but cost considerations have made 3D printers practical only for larger labs, Stratasys noted in a press release.
> 
> Objet30 OrthoDesk can fit on a desktop in any lab and is designed to automate the entire workflow from CAD file to model fabrication. By transitioning to a fully digital workflow, the process of physical impressions can be eliminated as well. In addition, models can be stored digitally.
> 
> The Objet30 OrthoDesk comes with specialized dental printing materials in sealed cartridges, and can be used to produce stone models, orthodontic appliances, delivery and positioning trays, clear aligners, retainers, and surgical guides. As many as 20 models can be created with every print run, according to Stratasys.


----------



## rdean

3D Printing: Man Has 75% Of Skull Replaced With 3D Printed Implant


----------



## Dante

...........................


----------



## jon_berzerk

Matthew said:


> *Airbus Explores Building Planes With Giant 3D Printers *
> 
> Airbus Explores Building Planes*With Giant 3D Printers*- Updated With Video - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The concept plane by Airbus to be made circa 2050 with a 3D printer
> 
> [Updated with video, below] We already know that 3D-printing has revolutionized the way we can make everyday objects from Lego pieces, to guitars, and from car bodies to artificial livers. But the scale of this change could be much, much bigger if the printers themselves scale up enough to incorporate structures as large as airplanes.
> 
> Bastian Schaefer, a cabin engineer with Airbus, has been working for the last two years on a concept cabin that envisions what the future of flight would look like from the passengers perspective. From that came a radical concept: build the aircraft itself from the ground up with a 3D printer thats very large in deed, ie. as big as an aircraft hangar. That probably sounds like a long shot, since the biggest 3D printers today are about the size of a dining table. But the Airbus design comes with a roadmap, from 3D-printing small components now, through to the plane as a whole around 2050.
> 
> Why use 3D printing at all? Airbus parent EADS has been looking into using the process, known as additive layer manufacturing, for making aircraft for some time because its potentially cheaper, and can result in components that are 65% ligher than with traditional manufacturing methods. Airbus concept plane is also so dizzyingly complicated that it requires radical manufacturing methods: from the curved fuselage to the bionic structure, to the transparent skin that gives passengers a panoramic view of the sky and clouds around them.
> 
> It would have to be about 80 by 80 meters, said Schaefer of the eventual, yet-to-be-created 3D printer. This could be feasible.
> 
> 3D printing technology has been around for a while and there are plenty of innovators pushing it in extraordinary ways. Some of the biggest structures have come from Enrico Dini, the man behind British company Monolite UK, who has worked for years using 3D printing technology to mould sand and an inorganic binder into large, house-like structures.  Dini has claimed that his 3D printer, known as the D-Shape, is the largest in the world.
> 
> Among the biggest challenges in scaling up 3D printing are money and regulation. Dini struggled to finance his large-scale printing projects because of the global financial crisis; his story is told in the forthcoming documentary The Man Who Prints Houses.
> 
> Airbus meanwhile needs its designs to pass through stringent aircraft regulations before it can use the process to make plane components. One reason to start small: by the end of this year Airbus will have updated certain cabin brackets for the A380, making its super jumbo the companys first commercial plane to use 3D-printed components. New models of Airbus Eurofighter Typhoon, a military jet, already contain non-structural parts of its air-conditioning unit that have been 3D printed, Schaefer said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't fucking surprise me by 2050 we're building our homes and cities this way.
Click to expand...


it can already produce the lower part of an ar-15

and a pistol 

--LOL


----------



## Dante

progress always leaves victims in it's wake, just ask the trades people...

Luddites of The World Unite!


----------



## ScienceRocks

Future of organs? Synthetic tissue built with 3-D printer


Future of organs? Synthetic tissue built with 3-D printer - latimes.com 


> Jellyfish tentacles inspire DNA chains to snag roving cancer cellsJellyfish tentacles inspire DNA chains to snag roving cancer cells
> Geckos in harnesses keep grip even in some wet spots, study findsGeckos in harnesses keep grip even in some wet spots, study finds
> Dark matter detected in orbit? Not so fast, scientists sayDark matter detected in orbit? Not so fast, scientists say
> 
> By Amina Khan
> April 4, 2013, 1:24 p.m.
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists have built a 3-D printer that creates material resembling human tissues. The novel substance, a deceptively simple network of water droplets coated in lipids, could one day be used to deliver drugs to the body -- or perhaps even to replace damaged tissue in living organs.
> 
> 
> The creation, described in the journal Science, consists of lipid bilayers separating droplets of water -- rather like cell membranes, whose double layers allow the body&#8217;s cells to mesh with their watery environments while still protecting their contents.
> 
> &#8220;The great thing about these droplets is that they use pretty much exclusively biological materials,&#8221; said study co-author and University of Oxford researcher Gabriel Villar, making them ideal for medical uses.
> 
> Lipid bilayers are formed by two rows of molecules that each have a hydrophobic, water-repelling side and a hydrophilic, water-loving side. They&#8217;re crucial to the existence of cells: In cell membranes, the hydrophobic tails of each layer face inward, creating the inner layer of the cell membrane, and the water-loving heads point outward.


----------



## newpolitics

whitehall said:


> Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.



Right, because the future isn't going to happen...


----------



## ScienceRocks

> For the first time, human liver tissues have been generated that are truly three-dimensional, being up to 500 microns in thickness in the smallest dimension, and consisting of multiple cell types arranged in defined spatial patterns that reproduce key elements of native tissue architecture. The tissues, fabricated using Organovo's proprietary NovoGen&#8482; bioprinting platform, are highly reproducible and exhibit superior performance compared to standard 2D controls.
> 
> These tissues are first step towards larger 3D liver, laboratory tests with these samples have the potential to be game changing for medical research. We believe these models will prove superior in their ability to provide predictive data for drug discovery and development, better than animal models or current cell models.
> 
> The tissues are not a monolayer of cells; our tissues are approximately 20 cell layers thick. Second, the multi-cellular tissues closely reproduce the distinct cellular patterns found in native tissue. Finally, our tissues are highly cellular, comprised of cells and the proteins those cells produce, without dependence on biomaterials or scaffold for three-dimensionality. They actually look and feel like living tissues



Organovo prints fully cellular 3D liver tissue


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones*

Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones ? RT USA


> Three-dimensional (3D) printers are quickly proving to be capable of creating just about anything out of little more than thin air, and that could be the military&#8217;s key to keeping an endless arsenal of drones at its disposal.
> 
> Just as 3D-printed organs, pizza and even firearms are being made with the post-modern machinery, the United States military is eyeing the up-and-coming technology as to further their upper-hand on the battlefield. Recently, a decorated member of the US Navy made an argument for adding unmanned aerial vehicles and even munitions to the list of items that can be made with little more than a well-equipped printer and a few clicks of a mouse.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> *Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones*
> 
> Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones ? RT USA
> 
> 
> 
> Three-dimensional (3D) printers are quickly proving to be capable of creating just about anything out of little more than thin air, and that could be the militarys key to keeping an endless arsenal of drones at its disposal.
> 
> Just as 3D-printed organs, pizza and even firearms are being made with the post-modern machinery, the United States military is eyeing the up-and-coming technology as to further their upper-hand on the battlefield. Recently, a decorated member of the US Navy made an argument for adding unmanned aerial vehicles and even munitions to the list of items that can be made with little more than a well-equipped printer and a few clicks of a mouse.
Click to expand...


thin air--quite the exaggeration don't you think ? Fly into space and I'll email you some oxygen


----------



## dilloduck

newpolitics said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because the future isn't going to happen...
Click to expand...


and never has


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones*
> 
> Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones ? RT USA
> 
> 
> 
> Three-dimensional (3D) printers are quickly proving to be capable of creating just about anything out of little more than thin air, and that could be the militarys key to keeping an endless arsenal of drones at its disposal.
> 
> Just as 3D-printed organs, pizza and even firearms are being made with the post-modern machinery, the United States military is eyeing the up-and-coming technology as to further their upper-hand on the battlefield. Recently, a decorated member of the US Navy made an argument for adding unmanned aerial vehicles and even munitions to the list of items that can be made with little more than a well-equipped printer and a few clicks of a mouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thin air--quite the exaggeration don't you think ? Fly into space and I'll email you some oxygen
Click to expand...


Well, thin air isn't the word I'd use if I was writing this. Still 3-d printers can do some amazing stuff.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones*
> 
> Navy considers 3D-printing future fleets of drones ? RT USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thin air--quite the exaggeration don't you think ? Fly into space and I'll email you some oxygen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, thin air isn't the word I'd use if I was writing this. Still 3-d printers can do some amazing stuff.
Click to expand...


be more amazing if you didn't have haul the printer and the ingredients around with you everywhere


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> thin air--quite the exaggeration don't you think ? Fly into space and I'll email you some oxygen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thin air isn't the word I'd use if I was writing this. Still 3-d printers can do some amazing stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> be more amazing if you didn't have haul the printer and the ingredients around with you everywhere
Click to expand...


Support science and you'll have that one day! 
Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Molecular machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Molecular assembler finally created
Assembler Books

50 years from now this could be the next big thing. "Air" or what's its made of into something you like. hehe


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thin air isn't the word I'd use if I was writing this. Still 3-d printers can do some amazing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be more amazing if you didn't have haul the printer and the ingredients around with you everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support science and you'll have that one day!
> Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular assembler finally created
> Assembler Books
> 
> 50 years from now this could be the next big thing. "Air" or what's its made of into something you like. hehe
Click to expand...


I gave at the office---have the fed assemble a zillion dollars for you


----------



## newpolitics

dilloduck said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Futurism combined with global warming is the new leftie religion. It has all the elements of a religion and the most important part is faith. You gotta have faith or you would dismiss the radical claims and the si-fy crap outright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because the future isn't going to happen...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and never has
Click to expand...


Really?


----------



## JimBowie1958

newpolitics said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because the future isn't going to happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and never has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


He is obviously making that old word gambit, "tomorrow never comes" (because once it becomes the next day it is no longer tomorrow but instead it is today). bleh

We have no choice but to live in the present, but the concept of a future span of time allows for people to plan ahead, take precautions, anticipate negative changes in their environment and social context, etc.

No matter what semantic games one wishes to engage in, the concept of the future is very useful and the future *does *arrive, its just a nanosecond away.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thin air isn't the word I'd use if I was writing this. Still 3-d printers can do some amazing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> be more amazing if you didn't have haul the printer and the ingredients around with you everywhere
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Support science and you'll have that one day!
> Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular assembler finally created
> Assembler Books
> 
> 50 years from now this could be the next big thing. "Air" or what's its made of into something you like. hehe
Click to expand...


Making something out of nothing is very God-like. What a coup for scientists to be able to pull it off. The ultimate goal.


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> be more amazing if you didn't have haul the printer and the ingredients around with you everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support science and you'll have that one day!
> Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular assembler finally created
> Assembler Books
> 
> 50 years from now this could be the next big thing. "Air" or what's its made of into something you like. hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Making something out of nothing is very God-like. What a coup for scientists to be able to pull it off. The ultimate goal.
Click to expand...


Nothing? Air is made out of molecules(co2, o2, etc) that this process just puts together into something. Do you know that everything around you are simply molecules in different phases(air=vapor, your floor=solid, water=liquid). The rocks in your back yard are certain molecules within a solid form. Think about it as this is simply humanity doing the same thing.

Want a apple? This can give you one.
Want a new computer? This can give you one.


Sounds pretty good and has nothing to do about god.


----------



## ScienceRocks

3D-printed Robohands help kids without fingers



> Carpenter Richard van As made his own digits after losing his fingers in an accident. Now he's helping kids by 3D-printing prosthetics and running an Indiegogo campaign.
> 
> People who have lost fingers can try to get robotic hands that cost tens of thousands of dollars. Or they can try to 3D-print their own hand.
> 
> That's what Richard van As did after a woodworking accident in 2011 cost him four fingers. The South African carpenter decided to build his own fingers from hardware store parts but eventually turned to 3D printing.
> 
> Using a MakerBot Replicator 2 printer, he collaborated with Ivan Owen to create a prosthetic finger after much trial and error. They've since printed hands for four South African children who lack fingers.



3D-printed Robohands help kids without fingers | Cutting Edge - CNET News


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Support science and you'll have that one day!
> Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular machine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Molecular assembler finally created
> Assembler Books
> 
> 50 years from now this could be the next big thing. "Air" or what's its made of into something you like. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making something out of nothing is very God-like. What a coup for scientists to be able to pull it off. The ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing? Air is made out of molecules(co2, o2, etc) that this process just puts together into something. Do you know that everything around you are simply molecules in different phases(air=vapor, your floor=solid, water=liquid). The rocks in your back yard are certain molecules within a solid form. Think about it as this is simply humanity doing the same thing.
> 
> Want a apple? This can give you one.
> Want a new computer? This can give you one.
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good and has nothing to do about god.
Click to expand...


horseshit--if the printer media does not already contain the necessary apple molecules it can't print and apple


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making something out of nothing is very God-like. What a coup for scientists to be able to pull it off. The ultimate goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing? Air is made out of molecules(co2, o2, etc) that this process just puts together into something. Do you know that everything around you are simply molecules in different phases(air=vapor, your floor=solid, water=liquid). The rocks in your back yard are certain molecules within a solid form. Think about it as this is simply humanity doing the same thing.
> 
> Want a apple? This can give you one.
> Want a new computer? This can give you one.
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good and has nothing to do about god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> horseshit--if the printer media does not already contain the necessary apple molecules it can't print and apple
Click to expand...



How do you think nature does it antiscience person? It uses "genes" to put the "molecules" together within the right way to form a apple.(Very simple put).


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing? Air is made out of molecules(co2, o2, etc) that this process just puts together into something. Do you know that everything around you are simply molecules in different phases(air=vapor, your floor=solid, water=liquid). The rocks in your back yard are certain molecules within a solid form. Think about it as this is simply humanity doing the same thing.
> 
> Want a apple? This can give you one.
> Want a new computer? This can give you one.
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good and has nothing to do about god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseshit--if the printer media does not already contain the necessary apple molecules it can't print and apple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think nature does it antiscience person? It uses "genes" to put the molecules together into a apple.(Very simple put).
Click to expand...


so your "printer " can make genes ?


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshit--if the printer media does not already contain the necessary apple molecules it can't print and apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think nature does it antiscience person? It uses "genes" to put the molecules together into a apple.(Very simple put).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so your "printer " can make genes ?
Click to expand...


Molecules are Gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"A gene is a molecular unit of heredity of a living organism."

Now they're messing with things at this level--> Molecular assembler finally created

The computer power would be mind blowing but it is possible.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think nature does it antiscience person? It uses "genes" to put the molecules together into a apple.(Very simple put).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so your "printer " can make genes ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molecules are Gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "A gene is a molecular unit of heredity of a living organism."
> 
> Now they're messing with things at this level--> Molecular assembler finally created
> 
> The computer power would be mind blowing but it is possible.
Click to expand...


so you're answer is no ?


----------



## jon_berzerk

the other day i was watching a video 

of a completer lower for an ar 

built from legos 

worked great


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> so your "printer " can make genes ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molecules are Gene - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "A gene is a molecular unit of heredity of a living organism."
> 
> Now they're messing with things at this level--> Molecular assembler finally created
> 
> The computer power would be mind blowing but it is possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you're answer is no ?
Click to expand...


Read the fucking thing. For Christ sakes.


----------



## dilloduck

jon_berzerk said:


> the other day i was watching a video
> 
> of a completer lower for an ar
> 
> built from legos
> 
> worked great



what media was loaded into the printer ?


----------



## jon_berzerk

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other day i was watching a video
> 
> of a completer lower for an ar
> 
> built from legos
> 
> worked great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what media was loaded into the printer ?
Click to expand...


from my understanding they didnt use a printer 

for this one 

i wish i could find the link


----------



## ScienceRocks

A molecular assembler, as defined by K. Eric Drexler, is a "proposed device able to guide chemical reactions by positioning reactive molecules with atomic precision". A molecular assembler is a kind of molecular machine. Some biological molecules such as ribosomes fit this definition. This is because they receive instructions from messenger RNA and then assemble specific sequences of amino acids to construct protein molecules. However, the term "molecular assembler" usually refers to theoretical human-made devices.

Molecular assembler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Today we can't make a apple=no. Some day maybe.


----------



## dilloduck

jon_berzerk said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> the other day i was watching a video
> 
> of a completer lower for an ar
> 
> built from legos
> 
> worked great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what media was loaded into the printer ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from my understanding they didnt use a printer
> 
> for this one
> 
> i wish i could find the link
Click to expand...


perhaps they shouldn't call it a 3d printer----just a suggestion.


----------



## jon_berzerk

dilloduck said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> what media was loaded into the printer ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from my understanding they didnt use a printer
> 
> for this one
> 
> i wish i could find the link
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> perhaps they shouldn't call it a 3d printer----just a suggestion.
Click to expand...


there are 3-d printers 

and can make ar 15 lowers 

and magazines 

and pistols


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News

At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.


> PALO ALTO, Calif. -- Got a large roll-to-roll printer that you're not sure what to do with? You might have a future in electronics manufacturing.
> 
> It's still very early days, but researchers at the Palo Alto Research Center (PARC) have been taking significant strides in developing a new technology that makes it possible to print electronic components like sensors, transistors, light-emitters, smart tags, flexible batteries, memory, smart labels, and more.
> 
> PARC's work can also bring a *new element to 3D printing:* adding electronic, sensing or optical functionalities to parts. Printing electronics shares one major trait with that very hot technology: It is additive rather than subtractive. That means, said Janos Veres, PARC's program manager for printed electronics, that rather than etching the components out of other materials, the new system uses specially concocted inks to generate the electronics from scratch. Those inks may be composed of molecules, nanomaterials, and even tiny suspended silicon chips.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> PALO ALTO, Calif. -- Got a large roll-to-roll printer that you're not sure what to do with? You might have a future in electronics manufacturing.
> 
> It's still very early days, but researchers at the Palo Alto Research Center (PARC) have been taking significant strides in developing a new technology that makes it possible to print electronic components like sensors, transistors, light-emitters, smart tags, flexible batteries, memory, smart labels, and more.
> 
> PARC's work can also bring a *new element to 3D printing:* adding electronic, sensing or optical functionalities to parts. Printing electronics shares one major trait with that very hot technology: It is additive rather than subtractive. That means, said Janos Veres, PARC's program manager for printed electronics, that rather than etching the components out of other materials, the new system uses specially concocted inks to generate the electronics from scratch. Those inks may be composed of molecules, nanomaterials, and even tiny suspended silicon chips.
Click to expand...


inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.


----------



## jon_berzerk

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> PALO ALTO, Calif. -- Got a large roll-to-roll printer that you're not sure what to do with? You might have a future in electronics manufacturing.
> 
> It's still very early days, but researchers at the Palo Alto Research Center (PARC) have been taking significant strides in developing a new technology that makes it possible to print electronic components like sensors, transistors, light-emitters, smart tags, flexible batteries, memory, smart labels, and more.
> 
> PARC's work can also bring a *new element to 3D printing:* adding electronic, sensing or optical functionalities to parts. Printing electronics shares one major trait with that very hot technology: It is additive rather than subtractive. That means, said Janos Veres, PARC's program manager for printed electronics, that rather than etching the components out of other materials, the new system uses specially concocted inks to generate the electronics from scratch. Those inks may be composed of molecules, nanomaterials, and even tiny suspended silicon chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.
Click to expand...


no they do not use inks

thermoplastics and such 

more expensive ones use aluminum


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> PALO ALTO, Calif. -- Got a large roll-to-roll printer that you're not sure what to do with? You might have a future in electronics manufacturing.
> 
> It's still very early days, but researchers at the Palo Alto Research Center (PARC) have been taking significant strides in developing a new technology that makes it possible to print electronic components like sensors, transistors, light-emitters, smart tags, flexible batteries, memory, smart labels, and more.
> 
> PARC's work can also bring a *new element to 3D printing:* adding electronic, sensing or optical functionalities to parts. Printing electronics shares one major trait with that very hot technology: It is additive rather than subtractive. That means, said Janos Veres, PARC's program manager for printed electronics, that rather than etching the components out of other materials, the new system uses specially concocted inks to generate the electronics from scratch. Those inks may be composed of molecules, nanomaterials, and even tiny suspended silicon chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.
Click to expand...


Who said everyone will be carrying these around? Simply you will need to set this up with the right kind of "materials" to make this work. This is a step forward from the tech currently being used.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said everyone will be carrying these around? Simply you will need to set this up with the right kind of "materials" to make this work. This is a step forward from the tech currently being used.
Click to expand...


in some ways yes 

still a cad program


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said everyone will be carrying these around? Simply you will need to set this up with the right kind of "materials" to make this work. This is a step forward from the tech currently being used.
Click to expand...


and the downside of this technology is ?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Printed electronics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

File:ComplementaryTechnologies.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Technology - Polyera Corporation

There are also limitations with printed and flexible electronic devices. In particular, inorganic materials allow for higher-resolution fabrication (and thus smaller feature size), meaning that more circuitry can be packed into a given area. Furthermore, inorganic materials often have better performance characteristics such as higher mobility for transistors and higher efficiency for solar cells. The differences are summarized in the table below:


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Shapeways introduces a soft plastic for 3D printing*



> Shapeways, one of the biggest names in 3D printing, is adding a new squishy plastic material called Elasto Plastics to its available printing options. This new material offers some interesting applications for anything wearable, specifically for sandals and other kinds of footwear.
> 
> The material is off-white in color, and quite a bit more flexible than most other printable materials. Shapeways says that it has a "rough, grainy finish." It is also claimed to be quite strong, as long as it's printed with features greater than 5 mm in thickness.



Shapeways introduces a soft plastic for 3D printing


----------



## flacaltenn

Matthew said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing*
> Coming to a printer near you: Electronics manufacturing | Cutting Edge - CNET News
> 
> At PARC, researchers are developing a new technology for printing everything from transistors to smart labels to semiconductors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inks---specially concocted inks. Everyone needs to carry the inks around with them just in case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said everyone will be carrying these around? Simply you will need to set this up with the right kind of "materials" to make this work. This is a step forward from the tech currently being used.
Click to expand...


I can see where this adds a new bag of tricks for 3D fabrication of mechanical assemblies, but it is a step SIDEWAYS in terms of electronics fabrication. To be able to add an optical limit switch or an LED or a microphone preamp inside a manufactured part is a nifty trick. But this will not supplant in any form the traditional means of packing transistors and electrical elements on substrates or chips.

The millions of transistors in even the smallest Integrated Circuits are the product of exotic materials, lithography down to fractions of light wavelength, and multiple layers of vapor deposition. 

Just makes the complexity of fully assembled 3D mechanics a whole lot better when you can embed SIMPLE pieces of electronics into the design. Largely in places that will be inaccessible for assembly after the part comes off the printer.


----------



## Mr. H.

Can we 3-D print us a new President?


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Printing innovations provide tenfold improvement in organic electronics*

5 hours ago 


> Printing innovations provide tenfold improvement in organic electronics
> The neatly-aligned blue strips are what provide greater electric charge mobility. The Stanford logo shown here is the same size as a dime.
> SLAC and Stanford researchers have developed a new, printing process for organic thin-film electronics that results in films of strikingly higher quality.
> 
> Through innovations to a printing process, researchers have made major improvements to organic electronics &#8211; a technology in demand for lightweight, low-cost solar cells, flexible electronic displays and tiny sensors. The printing method is fast and works with a variety of organic materials to produce semiconductors of strikingly higher quality than what has so far been achieved with similar methods.



 Read more at: Printing innovations provide tenfold improvement in organic electronics


----------



## ScienceRocks

*&#8216;Anti-Gravity&#8217; 3D Printer Uses Strands to Sculpt Shapes on Any Surface*

http://singularityhub.com/2013/06/0...uses-strands-to-sculpt-shapes-on-any-surface/


> 3D printers build objects by cross-section, one layer at a time from the ground up&#8212;gravity is a limiting factor. But what if it wasn&#8217;t? Using proprietary 3D printing materials, Petr Novikov and Sa&#353;a Joki&#263; say their Mataerial 3D printing system is gravity independent. The duo&#8217;s method allows a robotic arm to print objects on floors, walls, ceilings&#8212;smooth and uneven surfaces.
> 
> Novikov and Joki&#263; invented their system (patent pending) in collaboration with the Institute for Advanced Architecture of Catalonia. It uses a thermoplastic that cures on contact with the air, not unlike the 3Doodler, a Kickstarter project that places an extruder in human hands to draw 3D forms on the air.
> 
> In contrast to the 3Doodler, Novikov and Joki&#263;&#8217;s system is a software-controlled 3D printer. Carefully timing the arm&#8217;s movement with the thermoplastic&#8217;s setting time allows the apparatus to make self-supporting structures on the spot. The machine moves methodically to allow the material to set (the video is sped up 3X), but it can make strands of varying thickness by changing the speed. Users can produce strands in color by injecting dyes (in CMYK) throughout printing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*You&#8217;ll Be Able to Buy a 3D Printer at Staples by the End of June*

You?ll Be Able to Buy a 3D Printer at Staples by the End of June | Singularity Hub



> Though industrial firms have used additive technologies in rapid prototyping for years, the tech is still fresh and growing in the consumer segment. The latest sign of the 3D printer home invasion? Retail office supply chain, Staples, says they&#8217;ll sell the 3D Systems Cube 3D Printer online and in retail stores by the end of June.
> 
> The $1,300 Cube connects to your home PC over Wi-Fi, allowing it to access and print 3D digital templates in plastic. The printer can print shapes that fit inside a cube 5.5&#8243; to a side. Printing cartridges come in 16 colors which, along with other accessories, may also be purchased at Staples.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*You&#8217;ll Be Able to Buy a 3D Printer at Staples by the End of June*

You?ll Be Able to Buy a 3D Printer at Staples by the End of June | Singularity Hub



> Though industrial firms have used additive technologies in rapid prototyping for years, the tech is still fresh and growing in the consumer segment. The latest sign of the 3D printer home invasion? Retail office supply chain, Staples, says they&#8217;ll sell the 3D Systems Cube 3D Printer online and in retail stores by the end of June.
> 
> The $1,300 Cube connects to your home PC over Wi-Fi, allowing it to access and print 3D digital templates in plastic. The printer can print shapes that fit inside a cube 5.5&#8243; to a side. Printing cartridges come in 16 colors which, along with other accessories, may also be purchased at Staples.


----------



## dilloduck

Matthew said:


> *Anti-Gravity 3D Printer Uses Strands to Sculpt Shapes on Any Surface*
> 
> ?Anti-Gravity? 3D Printer Uses Strands to Sculpt Shapes on Any Surface | Singularity Hub
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printers build objects by cross-section, one layer at a time from the ground upgravity is a limiting factor. But what if it wasnt? Using proprietary 3D printing materials, Petr Novikov and Saa Joki&#263; say their Mataerial 3D printing system is gravity independent. The duos method allows a robotic arm to print objects on floors, walls, ceilingssmooth and uneven surfaces.
> 
> Novikov and Joki&#263; invented their system (patent pending) in collaboration with the Institute for Advanced Architecture of Catalonia. It uses a thermoplastic that cures on contact with the air, not unlike the 3Doodler, a Kickstarter project that places an extruder in human hands to draw 3D forms on the air.
> 
> In contrast to the 3Doodler, Novikov and Joki&#263;s system is a software-controlled 3D printer. Carefully timing the arms movement with the thermoplastics setting time allows the apparatus to make self-supporting structures on the spot. The machine moves methodically to allow the material to set (the video is sped up 3X), but it can make strands of varying thickness by changing the speed. Users can produce strands in color by injecting dyes (in CMYK) throughout printing.
Click to expand...


ah thermoplastic--very friendly to the environment.


----------



## ScienceRocks

dilloduck said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Anti-Gravity 3D Printer Uses Strands to Sculpt Shapes on Any Surface*
> 
> ?Anti-Gravity? 3D Printer Uses Strands to Sculpt Shapes on Any Surface | Singularity Hub
> 
> 
> 
> 3D printers build objects by cross-section, one layer at a time from the ground upgravity is a limiting factor. But what if it wasnt? Using proprietary 3D printing materials, Petr Novikov and Saa Joki&#263; say their Mataerial 3D printing system is gravity independent. The duos method allows a robotic arm to print objects on floors, walls, ceilingssmooth and uneven surfaces.
> 
> Novikov and Joki&#263; invented their system (patent pending) in collaboration with the Institute for Advanced Architecture of Catalonia. It uses a thermoplastic that cures on contact with the air, not unlike the 3Doodler, a Kickstarter project that places an extruder in human hands to draw 3D forms on the air.
> 
> In contrast to the 3Doodler, Novikov and Joki&#263;s system is a software-controlled 3D printer. Carefully timing the arms movement with the thermoplastics setting time allows the apparatus to make self-supporting structures on the spot. The machine moves methodically to allow the material to set (the video is sped up 3X), but it can make strands of varying thickness by changing the speed. Users can produce strands in color by injecting dyes (in CMYK) throughout printing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah thermoplastic--very friendly to the environment.
Click to expand...


well, plastic is good. As long as we recycle and don't throw it into the river/landfills. I don't see a problem.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Amazon Has a 3D Printer Section Now*




> 3D printers just got a little more mainstream. Amazon has now opened its own 3D Printer page for the sale of printers and filaments so you can get all that jazz shipped right to your door with the greatest of ease.
> 
> Amazon is peddling the MakerBot Replicator 2, Afinia 3D Printer H-Series, 3D Systems' Cubify (not available), fabbster 3D Printer, Airwolf3D, and a couple of Chinese models as well as well as filament&#8212;both ABS and PLA varieties. You can also pick up books, CAD software, and other assorted parts there too.
> 
> It's just one small step to bigger 3d printer adoption; this doesn't make them any cheaper. But it's never been easier to pick one up if you're in the market.


Amazon Has a 3D Printer Section Now


----------



## ScienceRocks

3-D printing artificial bone

33 minutes ago by Denise Brehm 


> Researchers working to design new materials that are durable, lightweight and environmentally sustainable are increasingly looking to natural composites, such as bone, for inspiration: Bone is strong and tough because its two constituent materials, soft collagen protein and stiff hydroxyapatite mineral, are arranged in complex hierarchical patterns that change at every scale of the composite, from the micro up to the macro.


 Read more at: 3-D printing artificial bone


----------



## Mr. H.

Is your name really Matthew?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Chinese Astronauts take Flight with 3D Printed Seats

Kyle Maxey posted on June 18, 2013 | Comment 
Chinese Astronauts take Flight with 3D Printed Seats > ENGINEERING.com



> china, space, seatLast week we reported on China&#8217;s launch of the Shenzhou 10 mission to the Tiandong space station. What we didn&#8217;t know at the time is that the space craft was carrying a 3D printed payload; it&#8217;s seats.
> 
> For the past 10 years China has been developing the technology for advanced space flight. Priority number one is making sure it&#8217;s astronauts get to and from the space station safely.
> 
> Since 1998 Professor Cui Guoqi, director of the Rapid Prototyping Research Center in Tianjin University, has creating 3D printed seats for Chinese space missions. Since China&#8217;s first manned spaceflight in 2003, each Shenzhou mission has been equipped with a custom made 3D printed seat.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printing tiny batteries*



> Phys.org) &#8212;3D printing can now be used to print lithium-ion microbatteries the size of a grain of sand. The printed microbatteries could supply electricity to tiny devices in fields from medicine to communications, including many that have lingered on lab benches for lack of a battery small enough to fit the device, yet provide enough stored energy to power them.



 Read more at: 3D printing tiny batteries


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Ford creates sheet metal prototypes in hours instead of weeks*


By David Szondy

July 8, 2013
Ford creates sheet metal prototypes in hours instead of weeks



> Stamping sheet metal is an efficient form of manufacturing, capable of cranking hundreds or thousands of items an hour. The annoying thing is that making new stamping dies is a long, costly process. This is bad enough when it comes to retooling a factory, but creating prototypes for new products can leave designers waiting weeks. The Ford Research and Innovation Center in Dearborn, Michigan has taken a page from the 3D printing handbook and is developing a new way of forming sheet metal that allows designers to create prototypes in hours instead of weeks.
> 
> According to Ford, F3T introduces a high degree of flexibility into what is otherwise a time consuming process with the ability to produce a sheet metal prototype in three days. For some jobs, it can be a matter of hours.
> 
> Ford sees a great deal of potential in F3T. The company claims that it can not only make design work faster and cheaper, it can also make custom orders much easier, so bespoke car bodies would be much more common. In addition, Ford sees applications in the aerospace, defense, transportation and appliance industries.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printing with liquid metal at room temperature*

A new method for printing 3D structures and wires from liquid metal opens up possibilities for flexible and stretchable electronic connections.
3D-printing with liquid metal at room temperature | Crave - CNET
Amanda Kooser 

by Amanda Kooser 
  | July 9, 2013 11:07 AM PDT   



> Somewhere on campus at North Carolina State University, an interesting thing happened. Researchers took a liquid metal alloy of gallium and indium at room temperature and made more than just a puddle. They made a 3D figure. They made a wire. They even made tiny letters. The remarkable occurrence was that it all held together.
> 
> The researchers have spent years developing a method of 3D-printing liquid metal at room temperature. The resulting paper, "3D Printing of Free Standing Liquid Metal Microstructures," was recently published in the journal Advanced Materials.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printable SLR brings whole new meaning to "digital camera"*
3D printable SLR brings whole new meaning to "digital camera"



> Further evidence that the list of things yet to be 3D printed is shrinking by the minute, Léo Marius has come up with a 3D printable SLR camera. Named OpenReflex, the camera includes a mirror viewfinder and a mechanical shutter release button. By using custom ring mounts, Marius says that more or less any lens can be attached.


----------



## Mr. H.

Matthew said:


> *3D printable SLR brings whole new meaning to "digital camera"*
> 3D printable SLR brings whole new meaning to "digital camera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence that the list of things yet to be 3D printed is shrinking by the minute, Léo Marius has come up with a 3D printable SLR camera. Named OpenReflex, the camera includes a mirror viewfinder and a mechanical shutter release button. By using custom ring mounts, Marius says that more or less any lens can be attached.
Click to expand...


Material costs are under $32. Wow.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*NASA 3D-prints and fires rocket engine component*
NASA 3D-prints and fires rocket engine component



> Star Trek's Mr. Scott will have fewer reasons to panic as the day comes closer when even rocket engines can be cranked out on 3D printers. In recent tests, NASA and Aerojet Rocketdyne fired a rocket engine injector at NASA's Glenn Research Center in Cleveland, Ohio that was made using a 3D printer. The project, done in collaboration between NASA and private industry, aims at speeding up the manufacture of rocket components while reducing costs as well as eventually printing them in space.
> 
> The 3D printing process that was used is known as a laser additive process. Unlike other 3D printing techniques that deposit layers of plastic or other materials to build an object, this process uses high-powered lasers focused on a bed of metallic powder. The laser melts a fine line of this powder into solid metal and then another powder layer is added. In the end, the excess powder is brushed off and the final product remains.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*NASA tests 3D-printed rocket engine*

Published July 15, 2013
FoxNews.com



> Can your printer do this?
> 
> NASA and Aerojet Rocketdyne designed and fabricated a key part for a rocket engine with a 3D printer, shaving six months and 70 percent off the cost of production. A successful test of the component, a rocket injector assembly that delivers liquid oxygen and hydrogen into the engine&#8217;s combustion chamber, may lead to more efficient manufacturing in the future.




Read more: NASA tests 3D-printed rocket engine | Fox News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*The world's first full-colour 3D desktop printer*



> London and New York-based company botObjects recently announced the ProDesk3D, which they claimed to be the first full-colour 3D printer small enough to fit on a desktop. In addition to its colour abilities and compactness, they confirmed that it would print at 25 microns &#8211; some four times more accurate than its competitors (Makerbot's Replicator 2 has a resolution of 100 microns).
> 
> This gives an extremely smooth finish, overcoming the issue of surface grooves which often appear in 3D-printed objects. The machine uses different-coloured cartridges on the fly, just like an inkjet printer, instead of requiring single-colour spools of raw plastic to be swapped out. This includes a palette of new "translucent" PLA colours for some impressive blending effects, customisable with software on Windows 7 and Mac OS X. There is no complex or tricky set up, as the ProDesk3D arrives out-of-the-box complete.



botObjects*?*botObjects | ProDesk3D - The World's First Full Color 3D Desktop Printer


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Researchers demonstrate internal tagging technique for 3D-printed objects (w/ Video)*

2 hours ago 



> The age of 3D printing, when every object so created can be personalized, will increase the need for tags to keep track of everything. Happily, the same 3D printing process used to produce an object can simultaneously generate an internal, invisible tag, say scientists at Carnegie Mellon University and Microsoft Research.




 Read more at: Researchers demonstrate internal tagging technique for 3D-printed objects (w/ Video)


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Printing in gel takes 3D printing freeform and enables an undo function*

Printing in gel takes 3D printing freeform and enables an undo function



> The additive layer process of conventional 3D printers means they are usually limited to bottom up fabrication on three axes. The Mataerial printer managed to defy gravity by using a quick-solidifying print material, but now the LA-based NSTRMNT team led by Brian Harms, a Masters student at the Southern California Institute of Architecture, has created a 3D printing process called suspended disposition that gets around gravity by printing objects within a gel. Not only does this allow freeform additive fabrication on six axes, it also enables an "undo" function.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printed shoes signal revolution in how we shop*

3D printed shoes signal revolution in how we shop (Wired UK)



> 3D printing has until now been the reserve of hackers, tinkerers and makers. Much has been made of its transformational impact, but that has only really extended as far as manufacturing and prototyping.
> 
> Janne Kyttanen has other ideas -- he wants to use 3D printing to transform retail, and he's starting with 3D printed shoes.
> 
> "Today we are bound by the products in physical stores. Personalisation is difficult and rare," Kyttanen tells Wired.co.uk. "Online shopping helps a little bit, but it's still a static 2D experience. 3D [printing] totally changes the game.
> 
> 
> "The consumer now also becomes a designer and manufacturer."


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D Printer Bound for Space Station Passes Key Test*


> A 3D printer has notched an important milestone on the way toward its planned launch to the International Space Station next year.
> 
> An engineering model of California-based startup Made in Space's 3D printer passed a battery of tests at NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center in Huntsville, Ala., confirming that the machine can survive the rigors of launch and function in a microgravity environment, company officials announced Wednesday (Aug. 7).
> 
> "This developmental testing was vital to the design of our flight-unit printer. We&#8217;ve engaged in a fast-paced mission starting in early 2013 to produce hardware that NASA would qualify for launch and installation to the ISS in 2014," Michael Snyder, director of research and development at Made in Space, said in a statement. "The fact that we&#8217;ve been able to pass another milestone in an abbreviated time frame is extremely exciting."



3D Printer Bound for Space Station Passes Key Test

3-d made parts, 3-d made rocket engines, Grasshoppers going to cost maybe .3% to refuel....

Space fucking rules and we're so fucking close to trimming the cost of surface to orbit flight that it is simply amazing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Beyond 3D printing: The all-in-one factory*
15 August 2013 by Chris Baraniuk
Magazine issue 2930. Subscribe and save




> 3D PRINTERS are about to get an upgrade. The latest not only prints objects, it can cut and etch them too, making it far more versatile.
> 
> The Microfactory is a portable, self-contained machine just a little larger than an average desktop 3D printer. As well as the standard printing equipment, it contains a series of milling and printing heads that can cut and etch plastics, hardwoods and some light metals. Its creator, Massachusetts-based start-up Mebotics, describes it as the "world's first machine shop in a box".
> 
> "If you had a database of parts for your Humvee you could connect the machine to a Wi-Fi hotspot, download the part you need from a directory and make it on the fly out in the middle of nowhere," says Jeremy Fryer-Biggs, one of four co-founders of Mebotics. All met as part of the "maker" movementMovie Camera &#8211; in which people get together to create DIY technology.


Beyond 3D printing: The all-in-one factory - tech - 15 August 2013 - New Scientist


----------



## ScienceRocks

*China's 3D bio printer 'Re-human' to create scaffolds for cardiac repair*
Aug.20, 2013 


> Last week, researchers at Hangzhou University of Electronic Science and Technology in China unveiled their Regenovo 3D bio-printer. Unlike other 3D printers, which work with plastic or metal powder, Regenovo prints living tissue.
> 
> The Hangzhou team isn't the only company in China developing 3D bioprinter. Unique Technology in Qingdao, Shandong province recently unveiled their 3D bio printer "Re-human".


3ders.org - China's 3D bio printer 'Re-human' to create scaffolds for cardiac repair | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Elon Musk Announces Latest Invention: Gesture-Based 3D Printing*

Elon Musk Announces Latest Invention: Gesture-Based 3D Printing


> Entrepreneur Elon Musk this week promised to deliver on the latest round of life imitating art, announcing that he would soon unveil a system that lets users make rocket parts with the wave of a hand.
> 
> What this mean in its particulars is not quite clear. Musk hasn't demonstrated the manufacture of a gesture-designed rocket part yet: so far the public only has his tweeted promise that next week he'll post a video of himself "designing a rocket part with hand gestures & then immediately printing it in titanium."
> 
> Musk says his newest invention was inspired by the design process in "Iron Man": "We saw it in the movie and made it real," he tweeted to the film's director, Jon Favreau. The homage is not out of place, as Musk has been compared to Iron Man's alter ego, Tony Stark.
> 
> To the chagrin of fanboys everywhere, Musk said he has no plans to make himself an Iron Man suit.


----------



## Mr. H.

Do you need 3D glasses to view 3D printing?


----------



## ScienceRocks

No


*SpaceFab: 3D printing and robotic assembly in space*



> SpiderFab, a series of technologies under development by Tethers Unlimited, Inc. (TUI), combines 3D printing and robotic assembly to build and create spaceship components and structures in orbit. The groundbreaking systems are being designed to enable on-orbit construction of antennas, booms, solar arrays, trusses and other multifunctional components, ten to hundreds of times larger than currently possible with existing technology.



SpaceFab: 3D printing and robotic assembly in space


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Food printer concept converts 2D doodles into 3D edibles*



> Imagine having the opportunity to create something awe-inspiring &#8212; three square meals a day. That's the promise that the Atomium makes with anyone who eventually gets their hands on one. With it you'll be able to print everything from cakes shaped like your favorite action figures to burgers that resemble those awesome sketches you worked up during history class.
> 
> Still a concept, the Atomium will eventually be equipped with a 3D imaging camera and software capable of creating 3D objects out of 2D renderings. The user interface will focus on simplicity above all else. Ingredients can be loaded into individual containers housed in the Atomium's feet and the finished food sculptures can be retrieved from it's head. It's so simple that even a child can use it.


Food printer concept converts 2D doodles into 3D edibles | DVICE


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Print and scan with ZEUS: the all-in-one 3D copy machine*


> 3D printers and scanners are awesome. They let you create real world objects in the shape of your every desire. But they do have their flaws. For instance, most 3D printers require a lot of manual maintenance and design tweaking before a model comes out of its hopper just right. ZEUS, a new 3D copy machine, aims to solve such hiccups.
> 
> In development for the last five years, ZEUS is a table-top 3D printer that also happens to house a 3D scanner and the ability to make multiple copies from the same template or send those copies as 3D faxes to other 3D printers. In short, it's a the world's first all-in-one 3D copy machine.
> 
> Featuring a plug-and-play user interface, ZEUS is also one of the easiest to use 3D printers in the world. A seven-inch touchscreen allows you to print scan or 3D fax at the touch of a button and an auto-bed leveling system makes sure that your 3D printed objects don't collapse due to an uneven print surface.



Print and scan with ZEUS: the all-in-one 3D copy machine | DVICE


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Now, 3D printer to create organs at the touch of a button*



> LONDON: Scientists have created a 3D printing device that could soon be used to make tailor-made transplant organs at the click of a button.
> 
> The breakthrough by British experts involves a special print head nozzle that can dispense a wide range of different materials highly accurately.
> 
> The nozzle, called the Vista 3D, can print large particles and fluids through improvements in droplet ejection, opening up the possibility of printing products as diverse as toys, medical devices, aircraft parts and even organs.


Now, 3D printer to create organs at the touch of a button - The Times of India


----------



## Mr. H.

3Doodler

A 3D doodle pen!


----------



## Mr. H.

Robohand uses 3D printing to replace lost digits - Yahoo! Finance

JOHANNESBURG (AP) -- _Richard Van As, a South African carpenter, lost four fingers from his right hand to a circular saw two years ago. 

He was unable to afford the tens of thousands of dollars to get a myoelectric hand, which detects a muscle's electric impulses to activate an artificial limb. _

More at link...


----------



## ScienceRocks

That's cool mr.h. I don't like making everything about RACE but that isn't what I expected to see....5% of the population and all.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Researchers plan to develop a 3D printer that prints graphene *

By Signe Brewster	

Oct. 10, 2013 - 2:25 PM PDT   



> 3D printers are becoming compatible with new materials all the time, including metals, paper, resin and even pizza ingredients. So it was only a matter of time before someone decided to pair the sci-fi-like machines with the most sci-fi material out there: graphene.
> 
> Mining and technology development company American Graphite Technologies announced this week that partner researchers at the Kharkov Institute of Physics in in Ukraine received final approval to begin researching how to adapt 3D printers to print with graphene.
> 
> Graphene is a one-atom-thick sheet of carbon atoms with impressive physical characteristics. It is stronger than diamond and extremely conductive, which means it could have applications in electronics and solar panels, among other industries. The researchers will also study applications for other nano-scale varieties of carbon.
> 
> &#8220;Now that we have the approval from the project administrator &#8230; we will be gearing up and starting immediately on the project,&#8221; CEO Rick Walchuk said in a release. &#8220;We have some exciting ideas and if successful, we hope that our developments could open up new and innovative products for the marketplace.&#8221;



Researchers plan to develop a 3D printer that prints graphene ? Tech News and Analysis


----------



## ScienceRocks

*The world&#8217;s craziest toothbrush cleans your teeth in six seconds and is 3D printed*



> One of the most promising applications of 3D printing is the customization of everyday objects to the most personal and variable thing we possess&#8212;our bodies. A new example of this is the Blizzident toothbrush, which is made possible by two intersecting technologies&#8212;3D scanning and 3D printing.
> 
> 
> The result is a toothbrush shaped exactly like your teeth. You simply bite it, chomp for six seconds, and voila: every single one of your teeth is perfectly brushed in both an up and down and side to side motion. Or so, at least, it&#8217;s claimed.


The world?s craziest toothbrush cleans your teeth in six seconds and is 3D printed ? Quartz


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Lockheed Martin moves 3D printing to the production line*


> 3D printing is fast moving into the big leagues as it becomes less of a way to print plastic key fobs and more of a tool for the likes of aerospace giants. Earlier this month the Lockheed Martin Space Systems Company showcased it next-generation, digitally integrated design and manufacturing process with a tour of its Louisiana facility for community leaders from Jefferson County.


Lockheed Martin moves 3D printing to the production line


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Structure Sensor raises $1M on Kickstarter, with 13 days to go*
3ders.org - Structure Sensor raises $1M on Kickstarter, with 13 days to go | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News

Oct.18, 2013 

Boulder & SF-based Occipital announced today that their Kickstarter campaign for the Structure Sensor has surpassed $1M in pledges from more than 2,700 backers worldwide. 




> "A month ago,we had no certainty if the project we had started nearly two years ago was going to plummet or soar. We were exceptionally nervous,"said Jeff Powers, CEO and co-founder of Occipital. "Today's milestone makes us feel both lucky and exceptionally encouraged by the response the Structure Sensor has received."
> 
> The Structure Sensor gives mobile devices a new sense &#8211; the ability to not just capture the world as two-dimensional images, but to actually understand it in three dimensions. This enables a completely new set of mobile applications, including:
> 3D object scanning for 3D content creation with no knowledge of CAD required.
> 3D mapping of indoor spaces for instant measurements and virtual redecoration.
> Body scanning for fitness tracking and virtual clothes fitting.
> Virtual reality games using 3D environments imported from the real world.
> Augmented reality games where virtual objects interact precisely with the geometry of the physical world, including occlusions.




http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/occipital/structure-sensor-capture-the-world-in-3d


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printed titanium horseshoes could win by a nose*



> Australia's Commonwealth Scientific and Industrial Research Organisation (CSIRO) has created a set of bespoke titanium horseshoes for a Melbourne race horse using additive 3D printing. According to CSIRO, this is a first for horse racing and demonstrates the potential for the technology.
> 
> Horseshoes are traditionally made of iron or steel, but they&#8217;re often made from other materials for special purposes, such as rubber, plastic, magnesium, or copper. For racehorses, aluminum is preferred because its much lighter than steel, which is important in a sport where every ounce can mean the difference between victory and defeat. Unfortunately, aluminum doesn't wear as well as steel and is also isn&#8217;t as light as it could be, adding as much as a kilogram (2.2 lb) to a horse&#8217;s weight.
> 
> Titanium shoes are half the weight of aluminum and much stronger, but titanium is very difficult and expensive to work with. The CSIRO&#8217;s use of 3D printing changes that by making the shoes much faster and at lower cost.



3D-printed titanium horseshoes could win by a nose


----------



## ScienceRocks

*LulzBot TAZ 2 3D printer cuts the computer cord*


> Aleph Objects, Inc., maker of the TAZ 3D printer through its LulzBot brand, has released the latest addition to its line of Libre Hardware printers. While bearing a strong resemblance to its predecessor that Gizmag reviewed earlier this month, the TAZ 2 boasts some improvements designed to solidify the printer&#8217;s structure and give it standalone functionality.
> 
> The TAZ 2, which is the subject of a campaign on crowdfunding site Fundable, boasts the same 680 x 520 x 515 mm (26.8 x 20.5 x 20.3 in) dimensions and 298 x 275 x 250 mm (11.7 x 10.8 x 9.8 in) print area as the original TAZ, which the company claims is the largest build area for a printer under US$5,000. However, the TAZ 2 sees the addition of an LCD display and an SD card reader that allows models to be produced without the printer needing to be attached to a computer. &#8220;Customers were asking for that,&#8221; LulzBot tells Gizmag.
> 
> TAZ 2 is also composed of more laser-cut parts and metal casings, as opposed to the 3D-printed parts featured on the previous model. &#8220;We can laser cut simple parts faster than we can print them, so we can build more machines faster,&#8221; the LulzBot team explains. &#8220;This is purely for scalability reasons.&#8221;


LulzBot TAZ 2 3D printer cuts the computer cord


----------



## Katzndogz

Staples sells a home 3-d printer.  

3D Printers : Cube 3D Printers for Sale | Staples®

It's $1,200.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*SCI-Arc students take 3D printing to the robots*



> Since it launched in 2011, the Robot House at the Southern California Institute of Architecture (SCI-Arc) has challenged students to create material forms of digital models by orchestrating complex robotic movements in space. But aided by the 3D printer they are breaking even newer ground.
> 
> Peter Testa, Principal at Testa|Weiser and founding director of the MIT Emergent Design Group (EDG), initiated and designed the Robot House. The "House" is actually a lab containing 5 medium-scale and one smaller scale robotic arms that can be fitted with an array of tools for gripping and manipulating materials. He explains that from the first installation of the Staübli Unimation robot arms the goal has been to create a "design platform" based on a software program that can accurately relate a digitally conceived design to the creation of physical form, using all or some of the robot arms


.

SCI-Arc students take 3D printing to the robots


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Researchers develop 4D printing technology for composite materials*

1 hour ago 



> (Phys.org) &#8212;Researchers at the University of Colorado Boulder have successfully added a fourth dimension to their printing technology, opening up exciting possibilities for the creation and use of adaptive, composite materials in manufacturing, packaging and biomedical applications.
> 
> A team led by H. Jerry Qi, associate professor of mechanical engineering at CU-Boulder, and his collaborator Martin L. Dunn of the Singapore University of Technology and Design has developed and tested a method for 4D printing. The researchers incorporated "shape memory" polymer fibers into the composite materials used in traditional 3D printing, which results in the production of an object fixed in one shape that can later be changed to take on a new shape.




 Read more at: Researchers develop 4D printing technology for composite materials


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Scientists take "4D printing" a step further*



> Using a 3D printer, people can already determine the length, width and depth of an object that they create. Thanks to research being conducted at the University of Colorado, Boulder, however, a fourth dimension can now be included &#8211; time. And no, we're not talking about how long it takes to 3D-print an item. Instead, it's now possible to print objects that change their shape at a given time.
> 
> The scientists, led by Prof. H. Jerry Qi, have developed a "4D printing" process in which shape-memory polymer fibers are deposited in key areas of a composite material item as it's being printed. By carefully controlling factors such as the location and orientation of the fibers, those areas of the item will fold, stretch, curl or twist in a predictable fashion when exposed to a stimulus such as water, heat or mechanical pressure.


Scientists take "4D printing" a step further


----------



## JimBowie1958

3D scanning technology is really advancing fast and is almost as ubiquitous as 3D printers themselves.

3D Scanners - A guide to 3D scanner technology | Geomagic

Portable 3D Scanners for 3D Scanning | Handyscan 3D by Creaform

Affordable White Light 3D Scanners - HDI 3D Scanners

CNC Mill | Benchtop CNC Mill | CNC Engraving Machine | MDX-40A | Roland DGA


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printing can cut material consumption by 75%, CO2 emissions by 40%*

Oct.24, 2013 



> EADS Innovation Works (IW), the aerospace and defence group's research and technology organisation, is always on the look-out for new manufacturing methods. A recent target for evaluation was an additive manufacturing process called Direct Metal Laser-Sintering (DMLS).
> 
> Developed by EOS, it is being used by EADS IW to manufacture demonstration parts to explore the benefits of optimised design and production sustainability. Protection of the environment is a key driver, while a reduction in the costs of manufacturing and operating its aerospace products also underlies the group's research.
> 
> As quality, costs and environmental effects play a major role in the decision-making process for design and manufacturing solutions, EADS IW has defined new Technology Readiness Level (TRL) criteria focusing on sustainability. Nine TRL processes must be passed at EADS before a technology can be qualified for use in production. For each TRL review, a technology's level of maturity is evaluated in terms of performance, engineering, manufacturing, operational readiness, value and risk. For each of these criteria, new components must out-perform existing ones.
> 
> The results from the initial joint study of AM were evaluated in terms of CO2 emissions, energy and raw material efficiency and recycling. When analysing energy consumption, the company's investigation included not only the production phase, but also the sourcing and transportation of raw materials, argon consumption for the atomisation of the DMLS metal powder, and overall waste from atomisation


. 
3ders.org - 3D printing can cut material consumption by 75%, CO2 emissions by 40% | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Lockheed Martin digitalizes production with 3D printing and virtual pathfinding*


Oct.15, 2013 


> Aerospace was one of the first industries to take up 3D printing. In the past, when manufacturers made aerospace parts, more than 80 per cent of the metal used had to be whittled away by a machine. These days, aerospace companies are employing 3D printing to speed up the process and in turn lower the cost of manufacturing.
> 
> On Friday, Oct. 4, Lockheed Martin Space Systems Company introduced its next-generation digital manufacturing technologies that the company integrates into the production cycle: Digital Tapestry. Driven by integrated Model Based Engineering (MBE) tool, Digital Tapestry is a seamless digital environment that integrates design and manufacturing into a single process.
> 
> It provides a digital environment using 3D pathfinding simulation technology called the Collaborative Human Immersive Laboratory (CHIL) where designers can identify areas to improve affordability and operational excellence throughout the entire lifecycle of the products. The CHIL is an advanced virtual reality and simulation laboratory that enables virtual creation before the physical creation.



3ders.org - Lockheed Martin digitalizes production with 3D printing and virtual pathfinding | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News



*3D printing helps cut tooling costs by 97%*





> Oct.17, 2013
> 
> German company Robert Seuffer (Seuffer), a supplier of parts for household appliances and commercial vehicles, has incorporated 3D printing in its manufacturing process to significantly reduce the time and cost of producing injection molded sample parts.
> 
> The injection molding process is used by manufacturers all over the world to produce parts in a variety of materials, most commonly thermoplastics. Prototype parts are required to evaluate the part design for performance and fit before mass production.
> 
> Always on the look out for new technologies that will improve efficiency and profitability, Seuffer adopted 3D printing to produce injection molding tools.
> 
> "Working with the automotive industry, sample parts need to be tested in the environment of moving mechanical parts as well as in high temperature environments," explained Andreas Buchholz, Head of Research and Development at Seuffer.
> 
> Using 3D printing technology from Stratasys, Seuffer designed first drafts of the injection mold within a few days and 3D printed them in less than 24 hours for part evaluation. "Traditionally, it would take eight weeks to manufacture the tool in metal using the conventional CNC process. And while the conventional tool costs us about 40,000 euros, the 3D printed tool is less than 1000 euros, a saving of 97%." said Buchholz.


http://www.3ders.org/articles/20131017-3d-printing-helps-german-manufacturer-cut-tooling-costs.html


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printing to dominate STEM education within 3 years*

Oct.22, 2013 



> A new report from the NMC Horizon Project has identified 12 emerging technologies that will have a significant impact on STEM+ education over the next one to five years.
> 
> The Technology Outlook for STEM+ Education 2013-2018 recognizes learning analytics, mobile learning, online learning, and virtual and remote laboratories as technologies expected to enter mainstream use in the near-term horizon of one year or less. 3D printing, games and gamification, immersive learning environments, and wearable technology are seen in the mid-term horizon of two to three years. Finally, flexible displays, the Internet of Things, machine learning, and virtual assistants emerged in the far-term horizon of four to five years.
> 
> The 28-page report was released as a collaborative effort between
> the Austin, TX-based New Media Consortium (NMC);
> Madrid-based Centro Superior para la Enseñanza Virtual (CSEV);
> the Departamento de Ingeniería Eléctrica, Electrónica y de Control at the Universidad Nacional de Educación a Distancia (UNED), an international distance education university based in Spain;
> and IEEE, the Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers Education Society.


3ders.org - 3D printing to dominate STEM education within 3 years | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Proto-Pasta. Gourmet food for your 3D Printer!*
Proto-Pasta. Gourmet food for your 3D Printer! by ProtoPlant INC. ? Kickstarter



> Exciting new materials available nowhere else. Real-world performance data. Best shipping rates. Continued innovation.
> 
> What is Proto-Pasta?
> 
> Proto-Pasta is a project that will change the landscape of what is available for consumer grade 3D printing materials and how those materials are evaluated. We have three goals for this project:
> 
> 1- Make Available New Materials with Continued Innovation
> 
> Consumer grade 3D printing is fast growing and material selection is a bottleneck for continued expansion into more demanding applications. PLA and ABS are the two most available materials, but they have some serious drawbacks like low softening temperature for PLA and low stiffness for ABS.
> 
> With this project we want to make available new materials that address some of these issues without sacrificing printability or affordability. After our initial offering of materials we will re-invest in R&D and continue to innovate.



Very cool stuff


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D Remind turns children's drawings into 3D printed sculptures*


Oct.26, 2013 



> Every kid is talented in making drawings. Proud parents often put them up on the fridge to show how amazing they are. And now Osaka company 3D Remind has started offering a 3D printing service called Rakukuri, which will bring children's imaginations to life using 3D printing.
> Here's how it works: You start by snapping a clear photo of your child's drawing and uploading to 3D Remind site. For 19,900 yen (about US$205, size 7~10cm), the site will take the 2D drawing, model it, and print it out. In a month you will receive a 3D printed figure made of plaster. The prices for medium(17~20cm) and large sizes(27~30cm) are 25,900 yen (about $265) and 40,900 yen ($420) respectively.



3ders.org - 3D Remind turns children's drawings into 3D printed sculptures | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Microsoft new technology turns every smartphone into a 3D scanner*

Oct.31, 2013 



> During Innovation Day 2013 at Microsoft Research Asia on Oct. 30, researchers demonstrated how to create 3D images using a mobile phone.
> 
> "Nowadays, 3-D printing is very popular," says Jiawei Gu, with Richard Cai and Zhiwei Li one of three Microsoft Research scientists demonstrating the capabilities of the project. "When people want to fabricate something, determining what kind of thing is a key problem. Our technology can enable people to use the mobile phone in their pocket to scan anything and make it real."
> 
> Creating and recreating 3D imagery quickly, inexpensively, and simply, has been a goal in the computing community for some time. Traditional solutions to 3D modeling require either expensive devices or professional skills, and therefore are not suitable for common users. The goal of this project is to lower the barriers of 3D reconstruction.
> 
> Microsoft researchers worked on a multi-view, stereo-based solution which only requires a regular optical camera. To build a 3D model of an object, a user only needs to take pictures using the mobile device from a couple of different viewpoints. In order to improve the quality of reconstructed 3D models, researchers have developed multi-view object co-segmentation and continuous depth-map optimization technologies.



3ders.org - Microsoft new technology turns every smartphone into a 3D scanner | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Researchers developing gelatin bio-ink to 3D print human tissues and organs*


Nov.1, 2013 



> Although there have been advances in medical technology and donation, the demand for organ, eye and tissue donation still vastly exceeds the number of donors. What sounds like a dream of the future has already been the subject of research for a few years: simply printing out tissue and organs. Now German researchers have developed a new gelatin bio-ink that can be used by 3D printing technology to produce artificial tissues.



3ders.org - Researchers developing gelatin bio-ink to 3D print human tissues and organs | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*New 3D printing technique to eliminate the need for multiple 3D printers*

Oct.30, 2013 



> 3D printers can be used to create titanium aircraft parts, complex, nano-scale machines, or human bones. Depending on the material used, how many colors you want, the resolution you require, you need different printers to complete your design, which results in increasing fabrication costs. What if there is a printer that can print anything from aerospace parts to artificial bones?
> 
> Dr WANG Xiaolong at the Lanzhou Institute of Chemical Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and co-workers in Jun Yang's group at the University of Western Ontario in Canada have developed an initiator integrated 3D printing approach (i3DP) to enable post-printing surface modifications for various applications.



3ders.org - New 3D printing technique to eliminate the need for multiple 3D printers | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Handie prosthetic hands can be made for <$400, using 3D printing and smartphones*

Nov.3, 2013 



> At an early press event for this weekend's Maker Faire Tokyo, a team demonstrated Handie, a 3D printed artificial hand that offers a large degree of functionality for amputees. Prosthetic limbs like this have been developed around the world and can cost tens of thousands of dollars, but Handie can be made at an affordable price costing no more than $400.


3ders.org - Handie prosthetic hands can be made for <$400, using 3D printing and smartphones | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News


----------



## Mr. H.

Urbee 2, the 3D-printed car


----------



## ScienceRocks

*The Ex1, A 3D Printer For PCBs, Takes To Kickstarter To Simplify Rapid Electronics Prototyping*



> 3D printers are great if you want to print small plastic widgets. But what if you want to print something a bit smarter, like an electronic circuit board? Australia and U.S.-based startup Cartesian Co. wants to extend the principle of affordable 3D printing to PCBs &#8212; and they&#8217;ve taken to Kickstarter to raise $30,000 to get their printer prototype, called The Ex1, to market.
> 
> They&#8217;re not claiming to have come up with the first ever circuit board printer. But they do claim to be first to have squeezed the price of the tech to maker-friendly levels. &#8221;This is the first ever circuit board printer available to hobbyists,&#8221; the startup tells TechCrunch. &#8220;It uses an inkjet additive technique not previously available for under $50,000.&#8221;
> 
> The Ex1 is available to a (tiny) handful of early bird Kickstarter backers for $899, rising to $1,199 and then $1,499. After all those limited offer pledges have been bagged the price-tag floor will be $1,999. Still a damn sight cheaper than $50,000.



The Ex1, A 3D Printer For PCBs, Takes To Kickstarter To Simplify Rapid Electronics Prototyping | TechCrunch


----------



## Mr. H.

General Electric Turns to 3D Printers for Plane Parts - Businessweek

_General Electric (GE), on the hunt for ways to build more than 85,000 fuel nozzles for its new Leap jet engines, is making a big investment in 3D printing. Usually the nozzles are assembled from 20 different parts. Also known as additive manufacturing, 3D printing can create the units in one metal piece, through a successive layering of materials. The process is more efficient and can be used to create designs that can&#8217;t be made using traditional techniques, GE says. The finished product is stronger and lighter than those made on the assembly line and can withstand the extreme temperatures (up to 2,400F) inside an engine. There&#8217;s just one problem: Today&#8217;s industrial 3D printers don&#8217;t have enough capacity to handle GE&#8217;s production needs, which require faster, higher-quality output at a lower cost._


----------



## ScienceRocks

3-d printing is charging the world  One day it will probably charge the economic system quite a bit.

*Tailored 3D printed skin will fit right in with your own flesh*



> The ability to create a 3D printed organ and transplant it into a patient who needs it is something straight out of sci-fi. Someday, patients will be able to lie down on a massive 3D printer and have their new organs and tissues printed right into them. In order to complete a 3D printed surgery, however, each wound will have to be sealed with a new layer of 3D printed skin. Right now, that would mean a generic hue of flesh that doesn't really blend with anyone's natural skin.



Tailored 3D printed skin will fit right in with your own flesh | DVICE


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printed batteries could completely change 3D printing*



> We here at DVICE are huge fans of 3D printing. And why wouldn't we be? You can print guns, underwear and even human flesh. Still, even fans like us can admit to real-life plot holes. In the case of 3D printing, it was that electronics required non-printed parts to function. Namely, batteries couldn't be printed.
> 
> Harvard&#8217;s Jennifer Lewis is working toward fixing that plot hole by working toward a day when we can print electronic components, batteries included. The first step is making inks that can solidify into electronic components. This isn&#8217;t your traditional squid ink, no sir. Instead, lithium titanium oxide, deionized water, and ethylene glycol are mixed together with ceramic balls, then the whole thing is spun for 24 hours. The balls break up particle clumps and allow the mixture to blend evenly.




3D-printed batteries could completely change 3D printing | DVICE


----------



## ScienceRocks

All hail the DIY desktop 3D metal printer

All hail the DIY desktop 3D metal printer | DVICE



> Sparks are flying at Michigan Technological University, but not the sort that you might find reported in the pages of a gossip mag. They're emanating from the printing surface of a new 3D printer, small enough to fit on your desktop. The printer is the invention of a team lead by Associate Professor Joshua Pearce, and they'll be the first to admit that those flying sparks just might be the least of our worries when it comes to 3D printing metal objects at home.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*ProJet 4500 3D printer creates multi-colored plastic items*



> Although the things that can be done with 3D printers are certainly amazing, many 3D-printed plastic items still have a certain "look" to them. This is largely due to the fact that each item is all one uniform color. That apparently no longer has to be the case, however, as 3D Systems has unveiled its ProJet 4500. The company describes it as "the industry&#8217;s only continuous tone full-color plastic 3D printer."
> 
> The 4500 utilizes a plastic build material known as VisiJet C4 Spectrum, which is said to be flexible and strong. Items are built on a pixel-by-pixel basis, with each pixel potentially being any of "almost one million" colors. This means that the finished one-piece item can consists of multiple colors of plastic, those colors either sharply bordered or blending into one another.
> 
> Additionally, it is claimed to be two to five times faster than other plastic 3D printers, plus it incorporates an automatic recycling system for the waste plastic. It can be operated remotely using an app on a smartphone or tablet, and prints objects up to 8 x 10 x 8 in (203 x 254 x 203 mm) in size, at a resolution of 600 x 600 DPI.




ProJet 4500 3D printer creates multi-colored plastic items


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Titanium powder used to 3D print automotive parts*


> (Phys.org) &#8212;To date, the 3D printing revolution has focused on the use of plastics &#8211; cheap printers' feedstock and high throughput. Until now 3D printing with metal has been prohibitively expensive because of the cost of titanium powders which currently sell for $200-$400 per kilogram.
> 
> Rotherham based company Metalysis have developed a new way of producing low-lost titanium powder, which heralds a new era in additive layer manufacture, and will see greater use of titanium in components across the automotive, aerospace and defence industries.
> 
> The Renishaw 3D printer, which is based at the Mercury Centre within the Department of Materials at the University of Sheffield, made the parts, demonstrating the feasibility of producing titanium components using additive layer manufacturing.



 Read more at: Titanium powder used to 3D print automotive parts


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D printer creates working loudspeaker*



> A 3D printer capable of creating simple electronic components such as speakers in one operation paves the way for entire gadgets to be made cheaply and simply at home
> 
> Engineers at Cornell University have printed an entire working loudspeaker in one operation using a 3D printer.
> 
> The device emerged from the printer ready to use, requiring only to be connected to an amplifier and sound source. In a demonstration the researchers played a clip from President Barack Obama&#8217;s State of the Union speech which mentioned 3D printing.
> 
> Although it is now possible to buy relatively cheap 3D printers which can make intricate parts from plastic, creating working electronic components remains a difficult problem.



3D printer creates working loudspeaker - Telegraph

Thank about printing t.vs, radios, tools, one day. The next 20 years the entire capitalist system could be turned on its fucking head.


----------



## william the wie

Just a lurk bump.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*UK unveils 1.2m titanium wingspar 3D printed in one piece*




> One of the largest 3D printed metal parts has been made in the UK, demonstrating how 3D printing technology could revolutionise the way aircraft are produced in the future.
> In a collaborative project, led by Cranfield University, researchers from BAE Systems at Samlesbury and Warton designed the part which is known in the industry as a spar section and sits longitudinally to form part of an aircraft wing structure. Cranfield University has a long history in Additive Manufacturing and in 1994 developed Shaped Metal Deposition (SMD) for Rolls Royce for engine casings and other processes.
> 
> The part, measuring 1.2m in length was produced in just 37 hours from digital model to a complete 3 dimensional part using a specific kind of 3D printing known as the Wire and Arc Additive Manufacture (WAAM) process. The WAAM allows the production of large custom-made metal parts with high deposition rates, a major concern of the aircraft industry. In WAAM an increase in productivity can be achieved through the use of high weld travel speeds.



3ders.org - UK unveils 1.2m titanium wingspar 3D printed in one piece | 3D Printer News & 3D Printing News



*100 Limited edition 3D printed metal guns on sale for $11,900 each*
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20131220-100-limited-edition-3d-printed-metal-guns-on-sale.html

Dec.20, 2013 



> Solid Concepts, the first company that produces a fully-functional metal semi-automatic pistol with a 3D printer, announced that they are putting 100 limited edition 1911 3D Printed metal guns on sale for $11,900 each.
> 
> Solid Concepts announced the successful completion of the world's first 3D Printed metal gun on November 7, 2013. The pistol is a replica of the storied .45-caliber, M1911 semi-automatic pistol that was developed by John Browning a century ago and served as the U.S. military's standard-issue sidearm for more than 70 years. Solid Concepts demonstrated the gun by initially firing 50 rounds through it. This week, the company announced their 1911 3D Printed metal gun had reached over 2,000 successful rounds of firing without failure.


----------



## william the wie

Material science is making a lot of advances in the refining of pure metal powder at ever lower costs per gram with Titanium and tantalum being among the big successes. This too is an Arthurian increasing returns virtuous cycle as is CAD/CAM foam-metal printing design. Prices should hit a peak of 64% annual price declines or more on additive manufacture by the end of the decade.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*MakerBot launches smaller Replicator Mini and huge Z18 3D printers*


> In creating its fifth generation of 3D printers, MakerBot has gone for the gusto. No longer is there simply a single printer from the popular 3D printing company, but three. Those of you looking to upgrade your 3D printing workshop or who are looking to get into the 3D printing game for the first time will have some serious options to consider.
> 
> This year, alongside a re-tooled MakerBot Replicator, you'll find the compact MakerBot Replicator Mini and the hulking MakerBot Replicator Z18, named for its impressive build height. All three of this year's printers will be supported by Makerbot's brand new lineup of apps and an online store where you can purchase high quality models of other people's creations.



MakerBot launches smaller Replicator Mini and huge Z18 3D printers | DVICE

3-d printers will become something conservatives hate pretty soon. Much like solar  allows too much freedom!


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D Systems cooks up ChefJet 3D printers to print sugary treats*



> Last year we reported that Liz and Kyle von Hasseln had modified a 3D printer to churn out custom sugary treats. The husband and wife team's efforts appear to have caught the eye of 3D Systems, with the company responsible for the no-assembly-required Cubify and sub-US$1,000 Cube 3 enlisting them to help develop a 3D printer aimed specifically at the kitchen. The result is the new ChefJet series unveiled at CES, which swaps plastic prints for custom culinary creations.
> 
> Joining the likes of the BurritoBot and Foodini in the culinary 3D printing arena, the ChefJet series consists of the standard ChefJet, which will squeeze onto countertop, and the ChefJet Pro, which probably won't. Both are targeted at pastry chefs, with the standard ChefJet producing black and white edible prints with a maximum build volume of 8 x 8 x 6 in (20 x 20 x 15 cm), while the ChefJet Pro pumps out full color prints in sizes up to 10 x 14 x 8 in (25 x 36 x 20 cm).
> 
> Instead of plastic filament, both printers use sugar and water as the base materials, with the ChefJet Pro also sporting an inkjet head that adds food coloring to the creations for custom standalone candies or cake toppers. These can be created in a variety of flavors, including chocolate, vanilla, mint, sour apple, cherry and watermelon.
> 
> The ChefJet printers will come with a "Digital Cookbook" containing a variety of ready-to-print edible designs, and run software that 3D Systems says is easy for non-CAD users to handle.




3D Systems cooks up ChefJet 3D printers to print sugary treats


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Hands-on with the 3Doodler*



> It's been almost a year since the 3Doodler debuted on Kickstarter, raising a whopping US$2.3 million in the process, and since then we've been curious to see just exactly what a "3D drawing pen" can do. Luckily, WobbleWorks was more than happy to show off its new sketching tool and let us try it out for ourselves at IFA's Showstoppers event during CES. In short, it's fun and easy to pick up, but don't expect to craft anything too elaborate on your first try.



Hands-on with the 3Doodler


----------



## Mr. H.

RIGZONE - Oil Industry Joins World Of 3D Printing


----------



## ScienceRocks

When plastic alone won&#8217;t cut it, the Mark One 3D printer lets you use carbon fiber 



> Summary:
> The printer, revealed by Mark Forged at the SolidWorks conference in San Diego this week, can also print in fiberglass, nylon and PLA plastic filament.
> 
> Most desktop 3D printers print in plastic, but plastic is weak. The new Mark One by Mark Forged is the first 3D printer capable of printing carbon fiber, which can be added to printed materials to increase strength.
> 
> The Mark One is also capable of printing in fiberglass, nylon and PLA plastic filament. It has two print heads, which means you can print two materials side-by-side in one print job.



When plastic alone won?t cut it, the Mark One 3D printer lets you use carbon fiber ? Tech News and Analysis


----------



## ScienceRocks

*World's first multi-material, full-colour 3D printer*



> Stratasys Ltd. has announced the launch of its ground-breaking Objet500 Connex3, the first and only machine to combine colours with multi-material 3D printing.
> 
> 
> A game-changer for product design, engineering and manufacturing processes, the Objet500 Connex3 features a unique triple-jetting technology. This combines droplets of three base materials to produce parts with virtually unlimited combinations of rigid, flexible, and transparent colour materials as well as colour digital materials  all in a single print run.
> 
> This ability to achieve the characteristics of an assembled part without assembly or painting is a significant time-saver, helping manufacturers to validate designs and make decisions earlier before committing to manufacturing, and bringing products to market 50% faster.
> 
> "Stratasys' goal is to help our customers revolutionise their design and manufacturing processes," says Stratasys CEO, David Reis. "I believe our new Objet500 Connex3 Colour Multi-material 3D Printer will transform the way our customers design, engineer and manufacture new products. In general and with Connex technology in particular, we will continue to push the envelope of what's possible in a 3D world."



World's first multi-material, full-colour 3D printer


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3D-printing robot creates freestanding metal structures*



3D-printing robot creates freestanding metal structures



> Although the world of 3D printing is hurtling through milestones at the moment, to a large extent the technology still remains in its infancy. If you thought it was all Etsy jewellery and plastic toys, though, think again. Joris Laarman has created a free-standing 3D printing robot that creates beautiful metal sculptures with the graceful brush strokes of an artist.


----------



## rdean




----------



## william the wie

Matthew said:


> *3D-printing robot creates freestanding metal structures*
> 
> 
> 
> 3D-printing robot creates freestanding metal structures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the world of 3D printing is hurtling through milestones at the moment, to a large extent the technology still remains in its infancy. If you thought it was all Etsy jewellery and plastic toys, though, think again. Joris Laarman has created a free-standing 3D printing robot that creates beautiful metal sculptures with the graceful brush strokes of an artist.
Click to expand...

Any particular reason for the rebar like structure? My own background is in electronics and financial engineering.


----------



## ScienceRocks

not sure

*3D printing takes on metal at Amsterdam lab (w/ video)*
3 hours ago by Nancy Owano weblog



> (Phys.org) &#8212;To say that the Joris Laarman Lab is an innovative type of group is putting it mildly. The Amsterdam place is described as "an experimental playground set up to study and shape the future. It tinkers with craftsmen, scientists and engineers on the many new possibilities of upcoming technology." One such possibility that has captured their attention has been coming up with a technique for large-scale 3D printing without the need for support material. They have been exploring ways to allow the creation of 3D objects on any work surface, and not requiring additional support structures. "By using innovative extrusion technology," they said, "we are now able to neutralize the effect of gravity during the course of the printing process." Welcome to the MX3D-Metal 3D printing initiative from the Lab, creating metal structures in mid-air.
> 
> As reported in Dezeen, the method combines a robotic arm typically used in car manufacturing with a welding machine to melt and deposit metal, to create lines that can be printed horizontally, vertically, or in curves, without the need for support structures. Adding small amounts of molten metal at a time, lines are printed in mid-air. The team vision is an affordable, multiaxis MX3D tool for workshops around the world.




3D printing takes on metal at Amsterdam lab (w/ video)


----------



## Mr. H.

Autodesk, Shapeways Discuss Future of 3-D Printing - Tech Trader Daily - Barrons.com


----------



## Mr. H.

World s First 3D-Printed Car Built Live at IMTS - IGN


----------



## Mr. H.

This is fine.


----------



## Mr. H.

Video:

Made in Chicago World's First 3D Printed Electric Car WGN-TV


----------



## Mr. H.

@Old Rocks 

3-D printing of rocks and fossils -- ScienceDaily


----------



## jon_berzerk

Mr. H. said:


> @Old Rocks
> 
> 3-D printing of rocks and fossils -- ScienceDaily




the farmers will love it


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Open-source solar-powered 3D printers can go almost anywhere*




> Open-source solar-powered 3D printers could bring 3D printing to remote areas, Professor Joshua Pearce at Michigan Technological University has proposed.
> 
> One version features an array of solar photovoltaic panels and a stand-alone printer that could be stationed in a sunny schoolyard and print anything from consumer toys to science lab equipment.
> 
> The second system is smaller and fits in a suitcase, based on a RepRap 3D printer and can thus replicate itself and make parts for larger printers. And it can go almost anywhere.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3-D-Printing Bio-Electronic Parts*
With new “inks” containing semiconductors, researchers have been able to print LEDs for the first time.
Printing Circuitry for Bionic Implants MIT Technology Review

By Katherine Bourzac on December 1, 2014



> A 3-D printer can already make a prototype or spare part out of metal or polymer. Researchers at Princeton University have now taken an important step toward expanding the technology’s potential by developing a way to print functioning electronic circuitry out of semiconductors and other materials. They are also refining ways to combine electronics with biocompatible materials and even living tissue, which could pave the way for exotic new implants.
> 
> With cartridges full of semiconductor “inks,” it should be possible to print circuits for all sorts of tasks, says Michael McAlpine, an assistant professor at Princeton, who led the work. To demonstrate the feat, the researchers printed a light-emitting diode within a contact lens.


----------



## Mr. H.

Oooh  - are they 3D printing with carbon nanotubes yet?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Sigma Labs and Additive Industries Want to Make Metal 3D Printing Better



> Advanced quality inspection process developer Sigma Labs has signed a technology cooperation agreement with 3D printing equipment manufacturerAdditive Industries. Sigma Labs is the latest additive manufacturing development company to join Additive Industries in its “AddLab” shared resources technology laboratory.
> 
> Santa Fe, New Mexico’s Sigma Labs is a leading developer of high tech, in-process, non-destructive quality inspection processes for metal-based additive manufacturing companies. Its line of advanced PrintRight3D software can reduce machining time, post-processing and help prevent misprints and the production of faulty parts.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Yale working with Organovo to develop 3D printed organs with bioprinted blood vessels*


> Researchers at Yale School of Medicine’s Department of Surgery and Yale School of Engineering and Applied Science have joined forces with a leading three-dimensional biology company [Organova] to develop 3D printed tissues for transplant research.
> 
> As the number of donors for vital tissue and organ transplants decreases worldwide and the demand for transplants increases, 3D bioprinting technology offers a solution to a long-standing and growing problem. “This field may provide a unique and new opportunity where we can print 3D organs that can supplement or replace the shortage of organs out there worldwide,” said Dr. John Geibel, vice chair and director of surgical research at Yale School of Medicine.
> 
> Organovo’s 3D human tissues offer many advantages over standard cell-culture platforms due to the fact that three-dimensionality is achieved without dependence on biomaterial or scaffold components that would not be found in native tissues.


----------



## ScienceRocks

First Copper and Bronze: There’s Now Brass 3D Printer Filament


> The ingenious chemists at colorFabb have developed yet another metal-infused 3D printing filament: brassFill.
> 
> As you might imagine, it’s made of a mixture of a standard polymer (PLA) with fine brass particles. brassFill prints can be polished using conventional techniques to develop a bright, shiny finish as you can see in the image at top.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* Hoover lets vacuum owners 3D print their own accessories  *
By Nick Lavars
December 22, 2014
6 Pictures


 


> 3D printing technology may be some way off producing fully functional household appliances, but tiny steps are being made toward helping us out with our domestic duties. Hoover has teamed up with MakerBot to today unveil two designs for vacuum cleaner accessories, freely available to all through 3D printing marketplace Thingiverse.


----------



## Agit8r

Only a matter of time before its used for long-distance cybersex. You know how...


----------



## Mr. H.

Matthew said:


> First Copper and Bronze: There’s Now Brass 3D Printer Filament
> 
> 
> 
> The ingenious chemists at colorFabb have developed yet another metal-infused 3D printing filament: brassFill.
> 
> As you might imagine, it’s made of a mixture of a standard polymer (PLA) with fine brass particles. brassFill prints can be polished using conventional techniques to develop a bright, shiny finish as you can see in the image at top.
Click to expand...

I would use it to print a 1909S VDB one cent piece.


----------



## Bill Angel

Mr. H. said:


> I would use it to print a 1909S VDB one cent piece.


That's a clever idea. But you still might get the Secret Service paying you a visit ;-)


----------



## ScienceRocks

Researchers 3 Years Away from Commercializing Pure Graphene 3D Printers



> As we’ve mentioned so many times in past articles, the convergence of additive manufacturing and the ‘miracle material’ graphene could have major ramifications for dozens of industries over the next several years. Because of this, researchers and companies are spending a great deal of time and money figuring out the best methods to 3D print graphene.
> 
> A group of researchers, led by Seol Seung-kwon at the Korea Electrotechnology Research Institute’s Nano Hybrid Technology Research Center (KERI) are at the forefront of this research. As we mentioned last month, KERI, a unit under the Ministry of Finance in South Korea, recently published a paper in Advanced Materials called ‘3D Printing of Reduced Graphene Oxide Nanowires‘.


----------



## Bill Angel

An interesting object to be able to reproduce via 3D printing would be Roman Dodecahedra: 
See Roman dodecahedron - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Electrically Conductive PLA 3D Printer Filament*


> *What is Proto-pasta Conductive PLA and why is it interesting?*
> Have you ever wanted to create something with your 3D printer that includes electronics?  Maybe an LED, touch sensor, or some other genius invention to solve the world’s problems?  Help us launch Conductive PLA and you will be able to!
> 
> Proto-pasta Conductive PLA is an FFF/FDM 3D printing filament designed for users interested in combining 3D Printing and electronics. It allows you to print conductive assemblies that integrate switches, potentiometers, LED’s, capacitive touch sensors, and more!


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Polyes Q1 - The Safest, Cool-Ink 3D Pen*


> *Introducing Polyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The safest, cool-ink 3D pen*
> *Why did we build this?*
> 
> The 3D printing pens that currently exist on the market are not easy to operate and unsafe — take for example, all pens using ABS/PLA materials that give off unpleasant odors and the risks of getting hurt by high temperatures. We wanted to address the aspects of safety and convenience by developing a pen that uses photo-polymer as ink, which solidifies under the LED light.
> 
> *How It Works: *
> 
> Unlike other 3D pens, there are no hot parts, no melting plastics and thus no unpleasant smell.
> 
> Polyes Q1 adopts the LED, which nearly does no harm to people’s eyes. The pen has photo-polymers inside, and it solidifies immediately when exposed under the LED light.
> 
> There’s also a tilt sensor inside, and together with child-safety switch, it could prevent kids’ eyes from being exposed to light. Additionally, we've designed integrated control buttons by moving the speed control key and the backwards to the line of the power indicator to make it more convenient. In short, we focused our efforts to make Polyes safer, more user-friendly and convenient.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* Fifth graders 3D print a prosthetic leg for Stumpy the turtle *
By Nick Lavars


 


> Stumpy the box turtle had been short of a limb since the amputation of her injured front leg. But a group of fifth graders have put its school's 3D printer to use and produced a custom-made prosthetic inspired by a classroom chair, saving Stumpy from life with a lopsided hobble.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*World's first multi-material, full-colour 3D printer*


> Stratasys Ltd. has announced the launch of its ground-breaking Objet500 Connex3 – the first and only machine to combine colours with multi-material, 3D printing.



Read more: World s first multi-material full-colour 3D printer


----------



## Mr. H.

Matthew said:


> *World's first multi-material, full-colour 3D printer*
> 
> 
> 
> Stratasys Ltd. has announced the launch of its ground-breaking Objet500 Connex3 – the first and only machine to combine colours with multi-material, 3D printing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: World s first multi-material full-colour 3D printer
Click to expand...

Cool. 

Although I would have given it a less-confounding name. Like Bob.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*South African Man 3D Prints a Working Lawn Mower With His Super Fast 3D Printer in Just 9 Hours*
by Eddie Krassenstein · January 3, 2015
South African Man 3D Prints a Working Lawn Mower With His Super Fast 3D Printer in Just 9 Hours - 3DPrint.com







> It never ceases to amaze me what types of new innovations come about due to 3D printing technology. 2014 was a year that provided the world with many tremendous examples of how this technology will play a major role in the future. Whether it is 3D bioprinting human organs, large scale 3D printer of entire buildings, or microscopic 3D printing, this technology will only continue to surprise us as more and more innovators use it in their creations and inventions.



5% of the population innovates again! The other 95% are fucking worthless!


----------



## ScienceRocks

*ISG Now Accepts Cryptocurrency for 3D Printers and Related Services*
by Diana Ngo @ 2015-01-03 03:46 PM 
ISG Now Accepts Cryptocurrency for 3D Printers and Related Services


> Online 3D printing store ISG has announced it has started accepting Bitcoin and Cannabiscoin as payment methods on its website, combining two disruptive technologies into one purchasing experience.
> 
> "We are already accepting Bitcoin and have been proud to collaborate with CannabisCoin on a line of 3D printed grinders," said CEO and founder Samuel Guillemette.
> 
> "We are open to more collaboration with the cryptocurrency community. We want to bring the best experience to the users."
> 
> ISG chose BitPay to process its Bitcoin payments. The company said that it was currently working on integrating Vericoin and "will be accepting more in the next months." ISG is also working on its own cryptocurrency, ISGPaycoin, expected to be functional in the first quarter of 2015.


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks

5000 times more conductive 3D printer ink for printing parts with embedded functional electronics and wiring




> Voxel8, creator of the world’s first multi-material 3D electronics printer and backed by Braemar Energy Ventures, announced pre-order availability of its initial product – the Voxel8 Developer’s Kit. Voxel8 also announced its partnership with Autodesk to develop a new design tool called Project Wire for creating 3D electronic devices printed on Voxel8’s platform. Together, Voxel8 and Autodesk are enabling designers and engineers to create three-dimensional parts with embedded circuitry for the first time.
> 
> Rapidly design novel devices, such as 3D printed antennas, electromagnetic coils, or stack ICs in ways that were previously impossible. Eliminate wire harnesses by combining them with 3D traces. No longer are you limited to planar PCBs - now you can design the electronics to fit your part, rather than designing the part around the electronics.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* ORNL unveils 3D-printed Shelby Cobra in Detroit *
By David Szondy
January 13, 2015
1 Comment
97 Pictures





> It stands to reason that if you had a big enough 3D printer, one of the first things you would do is print a replica of a vintage 1965 Shelby Cobra sportscar, and that's what the Oak Ridge National Laboratory (ORNL) did for the 2015 North American International Auto Show (NAIAS) in Detroit. The result of a project that took only six weeks from conception to finished product, the vehicle not only celebrates the Shelby Cobra's 50th anniversary, but also acts as a demonstration of modern additive manufacturing and rapid prototyping technology.


----------



## ScienceRocks

TNO is Developing a Racetrack 3D Printing System That is ’10 Times Faster Than Current Technology’


> Perhaps you read the title of this article, and automatically assumed that we made a typo. After all, it sounds awfully similar to a story we did in the past about 3D Systems.
> 
> If you have been following the 3D printing space for the past several months, then you know that 3D Systems has been working on creating a new 3D printing system that they say is based on a “racetrack architecture”. It is an assembly line of sorts, and is said to be able to fabricate objects up to 50 times faster than other printers currently available today. Now a little over seven months since they revealed details of this potentially revolutionary 3D printing process, a dutch research center, called TNO, reveals that they too are working on similar technology.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The Swarmscapers: Students Create 3D Printing Robots Capable of Building in Outlying Areas



> Imagine a reality of 3D printing robots, in a community unto themselves, diligently working in unpredictable temperatures and conditions, strong and steady — just taking care of business. Efficiently. Perfectly. Without complaint. This is what a group of student architects are perfecting with the Swarmscapers.
> 
> Imagine these silent machines excavating materials, compiling them, seamlessly 3D printing, and building a colony on Mars where humans could live indefinitely. Robots have all the time in the world. We could set them to work and go back to our business while they make a building, or an entire community on the moon. 3D printed robots creating 3D printed buildings: it’s the ultimate in a perfect cycle of sustainability.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Shanghai-based WinSun 3D Prints 6-Story Apartment Building and an Incredible Home*


BY BRITTNEY SEVENSON · JANUARY 18, 2015



> The 3D printed home is an accomplishment which many architects and designers have at least been contemplating for a few years now. We have seen numerous companies as well as individuals jump into the space recently, with design concepts which take home building well into the 21st century. Although China has been lagging behind the U.S and Europe in terms of consumer and manufacturing-based 3D printing, one China-based company seems to be leading globally when it comes to the 3D printing of large-scale structures such as homes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I still think its pretty amazing that 3-D printers are now readily available and so affordable that our son printed these in his basement.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Creating Buildings Out Of Data*



> Some might worry that society is oversaturated in data, but architect June Grant is spinning straw into gold by using public information to design energy-efficient buildings.
> 
> “I do a heavy amount of data analysis, and build models from this data by hand,” says Grant. “I think that emerging tech is a core part of design.” In August, Grant left Steinberg, a San Francisco-based architectural firm, to start her own firm, called The Blink Lab. Grant says The Blink Lab focuses on using data to shape building forms.
> 
> For each building project, Grant will gather information from public databases, such as details about the local climate from the U.S. Department of Energy, about traffic patterns from state government websites, and satellite images of the site and its surroundings. All of these, she says, are free and easily downloadable. By analyzing this information in detail, Grant discovers important clues as to how the local inhabitants and future building residents interact with their environment.
> 
> “It’s like tuning a guitar,” says Grant. “The better we understand the mechanics of the situation, the more we understand our options in terms of technology.”


----------



## Dante

Matthew said:


> *Creating Buildings Out Of Data*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might worry that society is oversaturated in data, but architect June Grant is spinning straw into gold by using public information to design energy-efficient buildings.
> 
> “I do a heavy amount of data analysis, and build models from this data by hand,” says Grant. “I think that emerging tech is a core part of design.” In August, Grant left Steinberg, a San Francisco-based architectural firm, to start her own firm, called The Blink Lab. Grant says The Blink Lab focuses on using data to shape building forms.
> 
> For each building project, Grant will gather information from public databases, such as details about the local climate from the U.S. Department of Energy, about traffic patterns from state government websites, and satellite images of the site and its surroundings. All of these, she says, are free and easily downloadable. By analyzing this information in detail, Grant discovers important clues as to how the local inhabitants and future building residents interact with their environment.
> 
> “It’s like tuning a guitar,” says Grant. “The better we understand the mechanics of the situation, the more we understand our options in terms of technology.”
Click to expand...


Creating buildings out of data?  Nope.

Using data to help in the building of structures?  Yes.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Engineer Creates a Unique 3D Metal Printer for Just $2. Prints in Gold, Platinum, Iron & More*



> It isn’t often that you come across new 3D printers that utilize an entirely new concept which hasn’t been seen within this industry as of yet. With today’s technology, we are able to 3D print objects in hundreds of different materials, but when it comes to printing with metals, most of these machines are out our price ranges. 3D metal printers are mainly reserved for large corporations, as they come with price tags in excess of $250,000. However, as technology advances, we may one day soon be able to 3D print metal objects from the comfort of our own homes, using 3D printers that won’t break the bank to purchase.
> This is exactly what one Argentinian engineer, named Gastón Accardi, has in mind with his latest creation. Accardi has been involved with 3D printing technology for over 12 years, and was one of the first individuals to bring the technology to South America. A while ago, he had an idea for a new type of 3D printer, but due to his busy schedule, he had put off designing it for about five years. That is until a few weeks ago.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*How 3D Printing Could End The Deadly Shortage Of Donor Organs*



> Three-dimensional printing has been used to make everything from pizza to prostheses, and now researchers are working on using the emerging technology to fabricate hearts, kidneys, and other vital human organs.
> 
> That would be very big news, as the number of people who desperately need an organ transplant far outstrips the number of donor organs available. On average, about 21 Americans die every day because a needed organ was unavailable.
> 
> What exactly is the promise of 3D printing organs and tissues, or "bioprinting?" How does the technology work, and when might it start saving lives?


----------



## ScienceRocks

* X-Carve machines custom 3D pieces from wood, metal or plastic *
By Tony Borroz
March 11, 2015
7 Pictures





> 3D printing promises to be the gateway to a world where a person's ideas are literally made manifest. Draw it up on a computer, hit the print button and a short while later, there's what you just designed, sitting before you in the real world. However, 3D printing isn't suitable for everything, with materials issues and desired finish quality to take into account. Enter the X-Carve, a domestic device aimed at the emerging maker market that allows the home-based enthusiast to work in more than just extruded plastic.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* Berkeley researchers pioneer new powder-based concrete 3D printing technique *
By Adam Williams
March 12, 2015
13 Pictures





> 3D printing looks set to become very important in architecture, but we've yet to see exactly how the future of large-scale click-and-print construction will play out. A potential step forward comes via a team of UC Berkeley researchers led by Associate Professor of Architecture Ronald Rael, who recently created a free-standing pavilion called Bloom to demonstrate the precision of their powder-based cement method of 3D-printed construction.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Carbon3D Unveils Breakthrough CLIP 3D Printing Technology, 25-100X Faster*



BY BRIAN KRASSENSTEIN · MARCH 16, 2015



> In what may be one of the biggest stories we have covered this year, a new company, Carbon3D has just emerged out of stealth mode, unveiling an entirely new breakthrough 3D printing process, which is anywhere between 25 and 100 times faster than what’s available on the market today.













> Instead of printing an object layer-by-layer, which leads to incredibly slow speeds as well as a weak overall structure similar to that of shale, this new diaprocess harnesses light as a way to cure the resin, and oxygen as an inhibiting agent, to print in true 3-dimensional fashion.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* Terminator-inspired tech could give traditional 3D printing a run for its money *
By Eric Mack
March 18, 2015
5 Pictures


 


> A new approach to 3D printing promises to drastically speed up the 3D manufacturing process by "growing" objects out of a pool of resin rather than printing them layer by layer. Carbon3D announced its Continuous Liquid Interface Production technology (CLIP) on stage at the TED conference this week, claiming it can produce commercial-quality objects from a range of polymer-based material at speeds between 25 and 100 times faster than conventional 3D printing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Researchers can now 3D-print nose cartilage in 16 minutes*







 by Mona Lalwani |  @monalalwani  | 6hrs ago






> Doctors have been employing 3D-printed tissue for years now. But even though the hype around 3D bioprinting has raised expectations that it will save lives and shorten donor wait lists, fully functional printed organs are not feasible yet. While we won't be seeing blood pumping printed hearts any time soon, getting a new nose could become easier.


----------



## Bill Angel

3d Printer and Sections of 3D Printed Easter Bunnies, University of Maryland Health Sciences and Human Services Library, Baltimore


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Student Creates Super Fast ‘Membrane Based’ 3D Printer – Prints 40 x 40 x 100 mm Objects at 10 Microns in 12 Minutes*
*Student Creates Super Fast Membrane Based 3D Printer Prints 40 x 40 x 100 mm Objects at 10 Microns in 12 Minutes - 3DPrint.com*


> It is truly amazing how quickly the 3D printing space is developing. Just two weeks ago we stood stunned as a company called Carbon3D unveiled a new breakthrough 3D printing process called CLIP. This process can supposedly print objects 25-100 times faster than other SLA 3D printers. Then just a week after that, Gizmo 3D unveiled another super fast SLA-based 3D printer which looks to challenge Carbon3D as far as speed and resolution go. Then just earlier this week we reported on a Chinese company, called Prismlab, which has shown off their incredibly fast SLA line of 3D printers, rumored to be able to print 2,712.27 cm3 of material per hour.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

I find this technology simply amazing. No more warehouses or transportation costs. You could go down to the Print Mart and get a part for your car or lawnmower, washer, whatever you need. Eventually it would be cheap. You pay a fee for the tech specs and the print.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*da Vinci Junior 1.0 3D printer brings 3D printing to the masses*
 Shane McGlaun   |   Apr 16, 2015
1





> If you have ever thought that having a 3D printer would be cool only to look at the price of 3D printers and decided the purchase isn't in your budget, the da Vinci Junior 1.0 3D printer might change your mind. This is the most affordable 3D printer on the market and sells for $349. With many other 3D printers running into the thousands of dollars, the Junior 1.0 is priced well for the masses.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*China to install 3D printers in all its 400,000-plus primary schools*


> China appears to be heading towards a 3D-printed future after sources from within the government revealed that, over the next two years, the country is to offer each of its 400,000-plus primary schools a 3D printer.
> 
> In a country where production of goods is the highest in the world by a considerable margin, this would appear to show that the government has intentions of overtaking many of the other world’s most powerful nations in terms of their youth education.


----------



## ScienceRocks

GE announces first FAA approved 3D-printed engine part
By David Szondy
April 19, 2015
5 Pictures






> We've only just begun to see the huge impact 3D-printing technology will have on manufacturing, and the aerospace industry is a prime example. Earlier this year we saw the first example of a 3D-printed jet engine, now GE has announced the first 3D-printed part certified by the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) for a commercial jet engine. The fist-sized T25 housing for a compressor inlet temperature sensor was fabricated by GE Aviation and will be retrofitted to over 400 GE90-94B jet engines on Boeing 777 aircraft.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Mattel hopes you'll design 3D-printed toys*






 by Jon Fingas |  @jonfingas | 3hrs ago






> Admit it: when you were a kid, you wished that you could design the toys that the stuffy manufacturers refused to build. Well, you're about to get that chance. Mattel and Autodesk are teaming up to let you design and customize 3D-printed toys through a "dedicated online hub" in the second half of the year. It's not clear just what freedom you'll have, although it wouldn't be shocking if you could craft your own Hot Wheels cars or Barbie accessories. They're likely to carry a premium over off-the-shelf toys, but they could be worth it if they encourage kids to create toys, not just play with them -- and hopefully, prevent the disappointment you probably felt when you were growing up.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Disney Research 3-D printer can combine fabrics, wiring*
*April 20, 2015*
*[+]*




> A team from Disney Research, Carnegie Mellon University and Cornell University have devised a 3-D printer that layers together laser-cut sheets of fabric to form soft, squeezable objects such as phone cases and toys. These objects can have complex geometries and incorporate circuitry that makes them interactive.
> 
> “Today’s 3-D printers can easily create custom metal, plastic, and rubber objects,” said Jim McCann, associate


----------



## Agit8r

Have they started 3D sexting yet?


----------



## Mohamed

Matthew said:


> GE announces first FAA approved 3D-printed engine part
> By David Szondy
> April 19, 2015
> 5 Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've only just begun to see the huge impact 3D-printing technology will have on manufacturing, and the aerospace industry is a prime example. Earlier this year we saw the first example of a 3D-printed jet engine, now GE has announced the first 3D-printed part certified by the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) for a commercial jet engine. The fist-sized T25 housing for a compressor inlet temperature sensor was fabricated by GE Aviation and will be retrofitted to over 400 GE90-94B jet engines on Boeing 777 aircraft.
Click to expand...





3d printing technology is interesting. The idea that you draw some device then print is very promising.

3d printing is great for prototyping and mold manufacturing, but for metal 3d printers to be a real replacement to casting/cutting there is some issues:
1) is the mechanical properties -yield & ultimate tensile strength- of printed metal parts are comparable to that of casted and heat treated parts? as to my knowledge the layer-by-layer approach may cause the strength not to be equal in all directions. Are the mechanical properties predictable?

2)is 3d printed metal parts really printed? 
i mean isn't it necessary to apply heat treatment and grinding/polishing steps?
if these extra steps are necessary, isn't casting still a faster and more reliable alternative?

a real advance in the field should answer the previous issues, just announcing that some devices are 3d printed (without answering the reliability of these devices or the extra steps) is not an advancement in my opinion.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*’4-D printing’ objects that morph based on stimuli like water and heat*



> Researchers at the ARC Centre of Excellence for Electromaterials Science (ACES) at the University of Wollongong(UOW) are developing 3-D printed materials that morph into new structures under the influence of external stimuli such as water or heat. They refer to this process as “4-D printing,” where the fourth dimension is time.
> The researchers are currently exploring a use in manufacturing a valve that actuates in response to its surrounding water’s temperature.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Industrial Revolution III 3D printer places electronics within the objects it creates
By Francis X Govers III
April 28, 2015
7 Pictures






> The development of 3D printer technology has been rapidly accelerating, boosted in a large part to the open source community and world-wide sharing of information. There are now literally dozens of brands of 3D printers on the market at all price points, but Buzz Technology Limited, out of London, is looking to stand out from the crowd with its Industrial Revolution III printer (or IR3 for short) that can embed wiring within plastic components using conductive material.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*New Legal Case Supports 3D-Printed Gun Blueprints Under Free Speech*







> It’s three years since the files to 3D-print a gun were published online by Cody Wilson. Soon after he received a letter from the State Department demanding the files be removed from the internet—and now he’s fighting that under the argument of free speech


----------



## ScienceRocks

*GE fires up fully 3D-printed jet engine*
By David Szondy
May 13, 2015
6 Pictures





> It's one thing to 3D-print something as advanced as a jet engine, but it's another to fuel it up and push the start button. That's the step that GE Aviation took when It recently fired up a simple jet engine made entirely of 3D-printed parts in a test stand normally reserved for commercial jet power plants.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*TE Connectivity 3D-prints first functioning motorcycle*
By Spiros Tsantilas
May 29, 2015
1 Comment
7 Pictures





> Unveiled at Rapid 2015 in Long Beach, California, TE Connectivity’s exercise in 3D printing demonstrates the ability to design a motorcycle on a computer, print it in plastic, add tires and a motor, then take it for a spin. In fact it may take a little more than that to actually end up with a complete functioning motorcycle; nonetheless, the concept is nothing short of exciting.


----------



## BULLDOG

Lots of links to what other people are doing, or want to do, or hope to some day be able to do, but is there anyone here with actual hands on experience with gcode, or steppers, or electromagnetic interference causing false triggers, or beam deflection, or any of the other things you need to deal with when building or running one of these machines?


----------



## ScienceRocks

I am assuming if they're selling them = they work!

*CSIRO's Lab 22: Kickstarting a 3D printing revolution in titanium*
By Loz Blain
June 9, 2015
1 Comment
35 Pictures





> Australia is wasting billions of dollars of potential value by shipping its world-beating titanium reserves out of the country as raw ore. That's why CSIRO's Lab 22 is making millions of dollars' worth of 3D printing facilities available to Australian businesses in an effort to kick-start a local additive manufacturing revolution that could add billions of dollars' worth of value to the country's raw titanium exports.


----------



## BULLDOG

Matthew said:


> I am assuming if they're selling them = they work!
> 
> *CSIRO's Lab 22: Kickstarting a 3D printing revolution in titanium*
> By Loz Blain
> June 9, 2015
> 1 Comment
> 35 Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is wasting billions of dollars of potential value by shipping its world-beating titanium reserves out of the country as raw ore. That's why CSIRO's Lab 22 is making millions of dollars' worth of 3D printing facilities available to Australian businesses in an effort to kick-start a local additive manufacturing revolution that could add billions of dollars' worth of value to the country's raw titanium exports.
Click to expand...




I didn't say they didn't work. I was just wondering if this thread amounted to more than an endless list of links to advertisements and press releases found on the web.  I enjoy working with a CNC. It's one of my retirement hobbies. I have a mill, but other than having a spindle instead of an extruder, they are basically the same type setup. I guess I was just looking for more than a list of what is available on the market.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*3-D printers poised to have major implications for food manufacturing*



The use of 3D printers has the potential to revolutionize the way food is manufactured within the next 10 to 20 years, impacting everything from how military personnel get food on the battlefield to how long it takes to get a meal from the computer to your table, according to a July 12th symposium at IFT15: Where Science Feeds Innovation hosted by the Institute of Food Technologists (IFT) in Chicago.
The price of 3D printers has been steadily declining, from more than $500,000 in the 1980s to less than $1,000 today for a personal-sized device, making them increasingly available to consumers and manufacturers Although they are not widely used in food manufacturing yet, that availability is fueling research into how they can be used to customize foods or speed delivery of food to consumers.
"No matter what field you are in, this technology will worm its way in," said Hod Lipson, Ph.D., a professor of engineering at Columbia University and a co-author of the book Fabricated: The New World of 3D Printing. "The technology is getting faster, cheaper and better by the minute. Food printing could be the killer app for 3D printing."


----------



## ScienceRocks

3-Year-Old with Extremely Large Head Receives Groundbreaking Skull Replacement Surgery


Surgeons and medical experts in China really seem to be on a roll lately when it comes to 3D printing medical implants. Over the past few weeks we’ve reported on several very impressive surgeries that have taken place thanks to 3D printed titanium implants. However, none of these come close to comparing to the latest surgery performed at the Second People’s Hospital of Hunan Province in China, on a 3-year-old little girl named Han Han. [...] Surgeons and medical personnel used 3D data that they acquired as well as CT scanners to create models for 3D printing three titanium mesh skull implants which would together replace Han Han’s entire top portion of her skull.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*10 Ways 3D Printing Is Revolutionizing Biotechnology*


3D printing technology is showing infinite manufacturing capabilities using a variety of materials, and now it’s innovating biotechnology. Researchers are discovering new ways to utilize this technique, creating cost-saving opportunities and novel gadgets for the lab.
So what is 3D printing? It’s a manufacturing process that is also known as “additive manufacturing,” and it involves the production of three dimensional objects using a digital file. It does this by working in continuous layers, building on a product until it’s finished. The process requires a computer aided design file which acts as the blueprint for the 3D printer. So with a little creativity, and either some technical skills or an open-source design, people are using this method to produce amazing things.

In laboratory research and development, there are 10 really fascinating products or concepts that have evolved from the emergence of 3D printing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Drug using 3D printing technology gets FDA nod*
INFORUM  - ‎2 hours ago‎



> *3D printing* could help companies make products "to the specifications of an individual patient rather than (take a) one-size-fits-all kind of approach," Wedbush Securities analyst Tao Levy said.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Matthew said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The transition to a fully automated manufacturing process that will make things very low cost, this transition will be harsh on the general public. Unemployment will be huge for a time. It will be critical to not leave otherwise hard-working people in the dust, but beyond that, I amnot sure how this ting will be managed with less pain.
> 
> But once we get past that transitional difficult phase, we are gold, methinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between this and fusion. I think once we get past this phase of it we may be able to start thinking in a more even human to human way. The technology is starting to get to the point to allow such.
> 
> Fusion=energy
> 3-d Printers=manfacturing
> 
> All we need is some way to make food for all.
> 
> Of course people will still have to work to build roads and many other things, but life will be easier.
> 
> Honestly, I think a bigger breakthrough will come when we have robots doing everything for us. Building our roads, houses, buildings and planting our farms. This will be as close to Marxism we ever as come. One will want to focus on self betterment as otherwise life will be quite simple.
> 
> People like truthmatters and Christ will get to be president at this time.
Click to expand...


Lol, well don't be too shocked when libtards advocate robots rights.


----------



## Old Rocks

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................  If we create AI that is self aware, what do you suggest we do? Forcing a self aware and intelligent organism, organic or robotic, to do work without some kind of compensation is slavery. We will, sooner or later, face this moral choice.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Old Rocks said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..................  If we create AI that is self aware, what do you suggest we do? Forcing a self aware and intelligent organism, organic or robotic, to do work without some kind of compensation is slavery. We will, sooner or later, face this moral choice.



1. not all robots will be self aware, in fact I doubt that many of them will be at all as the overhead wont be AI required.  Simple robots that can do repetitive labor wont be strong AI or anything approaching that, and will not be remotely resembling humanity at all.

2. Even Strong AI is not and will not be human and therefore will not have 'human rights'.

3. No one yet has been able to answer a simple question that has haunted the First World since 1972; why don't libtards just go kill themselves and spare the rest of us the pain of their being?  Seems like the epitome of their thinking, so why not just go ahead and get it over with?

No answers as yet at all.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* Raytheon 3D prints 80 percent of guided missile parts and progress on printing Titanium satellite and rocket parts *





Raytheon created nearly every component of a guided weapon using additive manufacturing, more commonly known as 3-D printing. The components include rocket engines, fins, parts for the guidance and control systems, and more. “You could potentially have these in the field,” said Jeremy Danforth, a Raytheon engineer who has printed working...
Read more »


----------



## ScienceRocks

*MIT team explores glass via additive manufacturing (w/ Video)*
Fine glass manufactured additively has been the focus of a team of MIT researchers, who demonstrate their new method of making glass via advanced 3D printing.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*This 3D Printer Can Print 10 Materials at Once*

*Also uses machine vision to auto-correct a few problems, and has a high resolution. 3d printing is getting MUCH more interesting*



> As 3D printing advances from its plastic roots, we’re seeing more and more materials passing through its nozzles. Metal, glass, random gunk—each new filament opens the door to new manufacturing applications.
> Now researchers have made a printer they claim can use up to ten different materials at once. The “MultiFab,” made by MIT’s Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Lab (CSAIL), could offer a relatively low-cost option for the multimaterial 3D printing market. Multimaterial printers offer the ability to print objects that aren’t 100 percent one material (i.e. most functional devices of more than one part) in one go.
> In a paper for the journal ACM Transactions on Graphics, the researchers explain that for now the 15 materials in their library are all “UV-curable photopolymers” with different properties, such as one that’s notably rigid, and one that’s elastic. They suggest that other materials could be included in the future.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*New computational technique advances color 3D printing process*


> Working with researchers at Zhejiang University in China, Changxi Zheng, assistant professor of computer science at Columbia Engineering, has developed a technique that enables hydrographic printing, a widely used industrial method for transferring color inks on a thin film to the surface of manufactured 3D objects, to color these surfaces with the most precise alignment ever attained.
> Using a new computational method they developed to simulate the printing process, Zheng and his team have designed a model that predicts color film distortion during hydrographic immersion, and uses it to generate a colored film that guarantees exact alignment of the surface textures to the object.
> The research will be presented at SIGGRAPH 2015, August 9 to 13, in Los Angeles.


----------



## ScienceRocks

* 3D printing of transparent glass  *





It’s already possible to use tiny granules of glass in a powder bed with conventional 3-D printing techniques like jetting and sintering, but the products turn out opaque. Now researchers at MIT have demonstrated the first-ever machine that can print molten glass through a nozzle and make transparent glass objects layer by layer according...
Read more »


----------



## ScienceRocks

*First 3D printed hotel suite built in the Phillipines*

Quote

"3D printing out of concrete was first shown last year, as China's WinSun started squirting out concrete walls and beams and proposed an office structure in Dubai. Now Lewis Yakich, an engineer who built houses in the States and now owns a hotel in the Philippines, has 3D printed a 1500 square foot suite for his hotel, with two bedrooms, a living room and a spa with a big 3D printed Jacuzzi tub."
"Coming up next: 2,000 affordable houses that Yakich claims will cost 60% less to build."

http://3dprint.com/9...el-lewis-grand/





_Lewis Yakich’s Hotel in the Philippines_


----------



## ScienceRocks

* 40 foot tall 3d Printer for printing houses*
An Italian company (Wasp project) has gone even bigger with a record-breaking 12 meter (40 ft) tall printer called the Big Delta.


> By 2030, international estimates foresee a rapid growth of adequate housing requirements for over 4 billion people living with yearly income below $3,000. The United Nations calculated that over the next 15 years there will be an average daily requirement of 100.000 new housing units to meet this demand.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*Breakthrough achieved in Ceramics 3D Printing Technology*
*HRL Laboratories : Breakthrough achieved in Ceramics 3D Printing Technology*





© 2015 HRL Laboratories. Photo by Dan Little Photography.



> MALIBU, Calif. January 1, 2016 — Researchers at HRL Laboratories, LLC, have achieved a new milestone in 3D printing technology by developing a process that overcomes the limits of traditional ceramic parts and enables the development of high temperature, high strength ceramic components. According to HRL Sensors and Materials Laboratory Senior Scientist Dr. Tobias Schaedler, "Our team surmounted the challenges inherent in ceramics to develop an innovative material that has myriad applications in a variety of industries."
> 
> Schaedler credited HRL’s Senior Chemical Engineer Zak Eckel and Senior Chemist Dr. Chaoyin Zhou with inventing a resin formulation that can be 3D printed into parts of virtually any shape and size. The printed resin can then be fired, converting it into a high strength, fully dense ceramic. "The resulting material can withstand ultrahigh temperatures in excess of 1700°C and exhibits strength ten times higher than similar materials," said Schaedler.
> 
> This innovative process enables additive manufacturing of complex shaped ceramic parts. "Ceramics are much more difficult to process than polymers or metals because they cannot be cast or machined easily," said Schaedler. Traditionally, ceramic parts are consolidated from powders by sintering, which introduces porosity and limits both achievable shapes and final strength. "With our new 3D printing process, we can take full advantage of the many desirable properties of this silicon oxycarbide ceramic, including high hardness, strength and temperature capability, as well as resistance to abrasion and corrosion," said Schaedler.


----------



## ScienceRocks

*It's a 3D printer, but not as we know it*

*January 19, 2016*




The research team have developed the first demonstration of 3D printing of composite materials. Ultrasonic waves produce a pattern of microscopic glass fibres which give the component increased strength. A laser cures the epoxy resin and …more


> 3D printing techniques have quickly become some of the most widely used tools to rapidly design and build new components. A team of engineers at the University of Bristol has developed a new type of 3D printing that can print composite materials, which are used in many high performance products such as tennis rackets, golf clubs and aeroplanes. This technology will soon enable a much greater range of things to be 3D printed at home and at low-cost.




Read more at: http://phys.org/news/2016-01-3d-printer.html#jCp


----------

